# Quanti punti abbiamo potenzialmente in canna adesso



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Settembre 2020)

Secondo voi se rimanessimo come siamo ora, senza fare gli innesti che tutti desideriamo (in particolare per quanto riguarda il difensore centrale, possibilmente veloce e fisico, il top sarebbe se potesse anche giocare a destra, e questa è la ragione per la quale puntiamo Milenkovic), quanti punti avremmo in canna, in questa stagione? Io dico che tra i 70 e i 75 li abbiamo già, visto che partiamo con gli effettivi della seconda metà di stagione più un giovane molto talentuoso come Tonali, e le altre non si sono certo rafforzate, per nulla, anzi. Se prendessimo Milenkovic e un esterno destro di buon livello per me saremmo da terzo posto.

Che ne dite?


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (19 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi se rimanessimo come siamo ora, senza fare gli innesti che tutti desideriamo (in particolare per quanto riguarda il difensore centrale, possibilmente veloce e fisico, il top sarebbe se potesse anche giocare a destra, e questa è la ragione per la quale puntiamo Milenkovic), quanti punti avremmo in canna, in questa stagione? Io dico che tra i 70 e i 75 li abbiamo già, visto che partiamo con gli effettivi della seconda metà di stagione più un giovane molto talentuoso come Tonali, e le altre non si sono certo rafforzate, per nulla, anzi. Se prendessimo Milenkovic e un esterno destro di buon livello per me saremmo da terzo posto.
> 
> Che ne dite?



Occhio che nel post covid tranne noi e Atalanta tutte le altre squadre erano come zombie in campo,
non è detto che ora si vinca facile come negli ultimi 2 mesi, comunque con la rosa attuale ci si gioca
il terzo/quarto posto con lazio,atalanta,roma e napoli, mentre se arriva un buon terzino destro e una
ala destra forte forte in champions ci vai sicuro e magari puoi puntare a qualcosa in più.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Settembre 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Occhio che nel post covid tranne noi e Atalanta tutte le altre squadre erano come zombie in campo,
> non è detto che ora si vinca facile come negli ultimi 2 mesi, comunque con la rosa attuale ci si gioca
> il terzo/quarto posto con lazio,atalanta,roma e napoli, mentre se arriva un buon terzino destro e una
> ala destra forte forte in champions ci vai sicuro e magari puoi puntare a qualcosa in più.



A me non pare che fossero tutti come zombie in campo, mi sembra una scusa. Non è quello che ho visto. Comunque con l’Atalanta giocavamo senza quattro titolari, a loro mancava solo Ilicic. Nonostante ciò abbiamo pareggiato meritando di vincere, contro la stessa Atalanta che fino a cinque minuti dalla fine era in vantaggio coi finalisti di Champions.

Ora io non assolutizzo quanto fatto nelle ultime 12 partite di campionato, altrimenti avrei scritto che siamo da scudetto (visto che in quelle 12 partite abbiamo tenuto una media punti da 93 punti in proiezione su 38 partite), ma mi risulta molto difficile credere che questa squadra per come è adesso abbia in canna una media punti da Europa League. 

Se aggiungessimo gli acquisti sopracitati diventeremmo assolutamente la squadra da battere in ottica terzo posto. Già adesso secondo me per il quarto siamo favoriti, vedo davanti a noi solo Inda, Ndranghetus e Gobbalanta. Con Milenkovic e un’ala forte (se non potesse arrivare Chiesa) diventeremmo superiori senza se e senza ma anche ai bergamosci.


----------



## sipno (19 Settembre 2020)

Senza Ala 65


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Senza Ala 65



Non sono d’accordo. Con l’ala potremmo avvicinarci agli 80 punti, ma non è che senza siamo da 65.

Per me siamo una squadra tra i 70 e i 75 punti (una media che tolto lo scorso anno è sempre bastata per il quarto posto).


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Settembre 2020)

61


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Settembre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> 61



Facciamo 45, salvezza tranquilla ma non troppo. 

Mi sono stancato di salvarmi con tante giornate d’anticipo.

Comunque non se tu sia ironico o scaramantico o altro, ma se sei serio stai implicitamente dicendo che nel post-lockdown abbiamo affrontato squadre che valevano la Serie B. Perché tenere una media come quella che abbiamo tenuto pur essendo una squadra da 61 punti (peggio del Milan 2016/2017, il Milan di Lapadula, Montolivo titolare, Paletta, Sosa ecc) vorrebbe dire questo.

E si che contro l’Atalanta, la migliore del post-lockdown insieme a noi, meritavamo di vincere nonostante ci mancassero ben 4 titolari.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Settembre 2020)

Per puntare alla champions necessitiamo urgentemente di un centrale oltre che di un esterno offensivo da doppia cifra. Poi possiamo arrangiarci sull’out difensivo e sull’alternativa a Ibra (alternando Leao e Rebic), ma i primi due rinforzi sono fondamentali.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2020)

Da 68 a 72... I dettagli faranno la differenza. E speriamo che ibra possa giocarne almeno 30 su 38


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Settembre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Per puntare alla champions necessitiamo urgentemente di un centrale oltre che di un esterno offensivo da doppia cifra. Poi possiamo arrangiarci sull’out difensivo e sull’alternativa a Ibra (alternando Leao e Rebic), ma i primi due rinforzi sono fondamentali.



Per me con quei due acquisti saremmo certi di arrivare tra le prime quattro. Sono sicuro che almeno uno dei due arriverà, tra centrale difensivo e ala destra, comunque. Io spero entrambi.


----------



## Zenos (19 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi se rimanessimo come siamo ora, senza fare gli innesti che tutti desideriamo (in particolare per quanto riguarda il difensore centrale, possibilmente veloce e fisico, il top sarebbe se potesse anche giocare a destra, e questa è la ragione per la quale puntiamo Milenkovic), quanti punti avremmo in canna, in questa stagione? Io dico che tra i 70 e i 75 li abbiamo già, visto che partiamo con gli effettivi della seconda metà di stagione più un giovane molto talentuoso come Tonali, e le altre non si sono certo rafforzate, per nulla, anzi. Se prendessimo Milenkovic e un esterno destro di buon livello per me saremmo da terzo posto.
> 
> Che ne dite?



Lo sai benissimo che 75 punti non te li concederanno mai i maiali di Torino. Per farne 75 dovremmo avere una squadra attrezzata per lo scudo. Quindi allo stato attuale io dico non più di 65 se Ibra dovesse tenere per tutta la stagione.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Settembre 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Lo sai benissimo che 75 punti non te li concederanno mai i maiali di Torino. Per farne 75 dovremmo avere una squadra attrezzata per lo scudo. Quindi allo stato attuale io dico non più di 65 se Ibra dovesse tenere per tutta la stagione.



Mah, ne abbiamo fatti una media di 65 negli ultimi tre anni con squadre ben più scarse. Addirittura col Milan di Gattuso 68 nonostante fosse più scarso di questo, sia come rosa che come gioco, e fosse stato bersagliato dagli arbitri per tutta la stagione (secondo la classifica senza errori arbitrali siamo stati la squadra più bersagliata del campionato dagli arbitri, nel 2018/2019, con 5 punti in meno di quelli che avremmo dovuto avere. Penso che il simbolo di quello che fu quell’annata siano state le partite a Roma contro la Riomma con Kolarov che atterra platealmente Sugo in area senza conseguenze e poi la partita di Torino contro la Ndranghetus, con Alex Sandro che gioca a pallavolo in area col braccio staccato tre metri dal corpo ma incredibilmente non viene dato rigore).

Dire che potremmo farne 65 a condizione, per giunta, che Ibra regga per tutta la stagione, vuol dire che non solo non siamo migliorati nei restanti 10, ma che siamo molto peggiorati (visto che un elemento che spostava gli equilibri per davvero, e non a parole, come Zio Zlatan, le scorse stagioni manco col binocolo lo avevamo). Eppure a me gente come Kjaer, Hernandez, Tonali, Bennacer, Rebic e Leao paiono upgrade notevoli.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Settembre 2020)

Gattuso arrivò a 68 ,con questa rosa superiore dico dai 71 a salire al netto di mafiate varie.. 
Speriamo arrivino centrale ed ala, che per sicurezza dobbiamo partire per arrivare almeno secondi.


----------



## Raryof (19 Settembre 2020)

Con questi senza altri rinforzi 70-72 se non abbiamo crolli e arriviamo al traguardo normalmente, il che significa giocare sfruttando tutti i giocatori che abbiamo senza perdere 2 mesi dietro il modulo da usare. Facessimo invece una stagione fenomenale, sempre con questi, almeno 77 punti ma con Calabria terzino e senza troppe scelte là dietro è assolutamente impensabile superare i 75 punti.
Con l'acquisto di Milenkovic, Chiesa, Jovic a fine mercato, un altro centrale tipo Ajer (al posto del duo di inutili), Baka/altro cc di sostanza superare gli 80 punti non sarebbe così impossibile ma vorrebbe dire perdere massimo 2-3 partite e quindi fare le onde durante gli scontri diretti.
Il punto è capire cosa vorranno fare, rischiare o no? io preferirei di no visto che le possibilità per non farlo ci sono e sono alla portata, dopo tanti anni abbiamo la possibilità di poter scegliere se provarci davvero o meno, tra 12 giorni capiremo meglio..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Settembre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Gattuso arrivò a 68 ,con questa rosa superiore dico dai 71 a salire al netto di mafiate varie..



La logica dice questo, infatti. Anche perché non mi risulta che rispetto alla stagione appena finita le altre su siano rinforzate, anzi.



Raryof ha scritto:


> Con questi senza altri rinforzi 70-72 se non abbiamo crolli e arriviamo al traguardo normalmente, il che significa giocare sfruttando tutti i giocatori che abbiamo senza perdere 2 mesi dietro il modulo da usare. Facessimo invece una stagione fenomenale, sempre con questi, almeno 77 punti ma con Calabria terzino e senza troppe scelte là dietro è assolutamente impensabile superare i 75 punti.
> Con l'acquisto di Milenkovic, Chiesa, Jovic a fine mercato, un altro centrale tipo Ajer (al posto del duo di inutili), Baka/altro cc di sostanza superare gli 80 punti non sarebbe così impossibile ma vorrebbe dire perdere massimo 2-3 partite e quindi fare le onde durante gli scontri diretti.
> Il punto è capire cosa vorranno fare, rischiare o no? io preferirei di no visto che le possibilità per non farlo ci sono e sono alla portata, dopo tanti anni abbiamo la possibilità di poter scegliere se provarci davvero o meno, tra 12 giorni capiremo meglio..



Quoto.

Per questa squadra fare meno di 70 punti minimo sarebbe un fallimento, senza se e senza ma. Concordo anche che i 75 punti sarebbero il massimo con questa rosa per come è adesso, infatti l’ho messo come best case scenario. Per me almeno uno tra Milenkovic e Chiesa lo prenderemo, comunque.


----------



## sipno (19 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non sono d’accordo. Con l’ala potremmo avvicinarci agli 80 punti, ma non è che senza siamo da 65.
> 
> Per me siamo una squadra tra i 70 e i 75 punti (una media che tolto lo scorso anno è sempre bastata per il quarto posto).



Hai chiesto e ti ho risposto


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Hai chiesto e ti ho risposto



E io ti ho spiegato perché non sono d’accordo.

In particolare questo punto che ho scritto in un post sopra



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dire che potremmo farne 65 a condizione, per giunta, che Ibra regga per tutta la stagione, vuol dire che non solo non siamo migliorati nei restanti 10, ma che siamo molto peggiorati (visto che un elemento che spostava gli equilibri per davvero, e non a parole, come Zio Zlatan, le scorse stagioni manco col binocolo lo avevamo). Eppure a me gente come Kjaer, Hernandez, Tonali, Bennacer, Rebic e Leao paiono upgrade notevoli.



Per me è decisivo.


----------



## Andris (19 Settembre 2020)

l'Europa league è fondamentale,quindi non si potrà far turnover e si perderanno punti in campionato

bisogna capire perchè il girone di andata facciamo schifo da anni,mentre al ritorno la media è sempre da quarto posto almeno


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Settembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> l'Europa league è fondamentale,quindi non si potrà far turnover e si perderanno punti in campionato
> 
> bisogna capire perchè il girone di andata facciamo schifo da anni



Non credo che nei gironi dovranno giocare tutti i titolari, per passarli. Cosa diversa dai sedicesimi e soprattutto dagli ottavi. Comunque perdere punti a causa dell’EL mi andrebbe bene solo a patto di vincerla. Perché se anche arrivassimo in semifinale di EL (obiettivo secondo me ampiamente alla portata di questa squadra) e quinti in campionato poi son volatili per diabetici.


----------



## Andris (19 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non credo che nei gironi dovranno giocare tutti i titolari, per passarli. Cosa diversa dai sedicesimi e soprattutto dagli ottavi. Comunque perdere punti a causa dell’EL mi andrebbe bene solo a patto di vincerla. Perché se anche arrivassimo in semifinale di EL (obiettivo secondo me ampiamente alla portata di questa squadra) e quinti in campionato poi son volatili per diabetici.



infatti io ho scritto già da due mesi che per me dobbiamo vincerla
e quando Ibra dice "voglio vincere qualcosa" non penso si riferisca alle tre partite di coppetta Italia,peraltro con quel tabellone i lerci ci faranno fuori in un modo o nell'altro


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Settembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> infatti io ho scritto già da due mesi che per me dobbiamo vincerla
> e quando Ibra dice "voglio vincere qualcosa" non penso si riferisca alle tre partite di coppetta Italia,peraltro con quel tabellone i lerci ci faranno fuori in un modo o nell'altro



Ah guarda, se si vince l’EL mi va bene anche fare 55 punti in campionato, tanto andremmo in Champions comunque. Inoltre è l’unico, e sottolineo l’unico, trofeo che ci manca. Inoltre vincerla ci darebbe la possibilità di giocare la Supercoppa europea e arrivare a 20 trofei internazionali (chiaramente con la vincitrice della Champions saremmo supersfavoriti, ma in partita secca non è detto che non potremmo spuntarla) distanziando quelle dietro . Quindi vincerla sarebbe il top. Solo che è rischioso puntare tutto su quella perché basta una sola partita lì per mandare in vacca tutto, e credimi, se si finisse fuori dalla CL per l’ennesimo anno, l’anno prossimo si piange davvero.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Settembre 2020)

Per me tra 71 e 74 punti.


----------



## Raryof (19 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ah guarda, se si vince l’EL mi va bene anche fare 55 punti in campionato, tanto andremmo in Champions comunque. Inoltre è l’unico, e sottolineo l’unico, trofeo che ci manca. Quindi vincerla sarebbe il top. Solo che è rischioso puntare tutto su quella perché basta una sola partita lì per mandare in vacca tutto, e credimi, se si finisse fuori dalla CL per l’ennesimo anno, l’anno prossimo si piange davvero.



L'EL te la giochi se hai 2 squadre, quindi campagna acquisti terminata per non rischiare di stare fuori dalle prime 4.
Per ora siamo incompleti, non penso nemmeno che siamo abbastanza lunghi da arrivare a marzo tranquilli e a distanze siderali (in positivo) dal quinto posto, cioè quello che servirebbe per poi concentrarsi sulla coppa o su altro... i mesi chiave come hai scritto tu nell'altro topic sono quelli iniziali che delineano una stagione.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Settembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> L'EL te la giochi se hai 2 squadre, quindi campagna acquisti terminata per non rischiare di stare fuori dalle prime 4.
> Per ora siamo incompleti, non penso nemmeno che siamo abbastanza lunghi da arrivare a marzo tranquilli e a distanze siderali (in positivo) dal quinto posto, cioè quello che servirebbe per poi concentrarsi sulla coppa o su altro... i mesi chiave come hai scritto tu nell'altro topic sono quelli iniziali che delineano una stagione.



Già.



Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per me tra 71 e 74 punti.



Più o meno la mia stima.


----------



## emamilan99 (20 Settembre 2020)

Siamo ancora da 5/6 posto.. quando arriveranno centrale ed esterno se ne potrà riparlare


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Settembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Siamo ancora da 5/6 posto.. quando arriveranno centrale ed esterno se ne potrà riparlare



Dire che siamo da 5/6 posto vuol dire che Ibra non sposta nulla in questa squadra (visto che arrivavamo quinti e sesti anche quando avevamo Kalinic, Piatek, il cadavere di Piguain, Lapadula in attacco e a centrocampo giravamo con Montolivo e orrori simili) e che nel post-lockdown abbiamo affrontato solo squadre in una condizione tale che in condizioni normali non valevano la salvezza in Serie A. Perché 30 punti in 12 partite una squadra che vale il 5/6 posto in condizioni normali li fa con squadre di Serie B, forse.

Boh, sono perplesso.


----------



## bmb (20 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Senza Ala 65



Mi basta questo per essere convinto che allora ne faremo 80.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Settembre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Mi basta questo per essere convinto che allora ne faremo 80.



Secondo Spino nel 2018/2019 avevamo una rosa pari o superiore al Napoli, cioè pari o superiore a tutte le altre, Juve a parte, visto che l’Inda del 2018/2019 era inferiore al Napoli. Carta canta https://www.milanworld.net/per-me-e-una-stagione-molto-negativa-vt72793-post1760210.html#post1760210

Ora invece, con un campione come Ibra, che è ancora l’attaccante più forte del campionato dopo CR7, con un Donnarumma più forte di quello di quella stagione, Kjaer, Hernandez, Bennacer, Tonali (come riserva, all’epoca giravamo con riserve come Jose Mauri, Bertolacci e Montolivo), Rebic, Leao, tutti upgrade mostruosi rispetto a quelli che avevamo un anno e mezzo fa nei medesimi ruoli, per non parlare di Kessie e Chala enormemente potenziati da quando giocano nel proprio ruolo (invece di giocare da mezzala e da esterno d’attacco, ruoli nei quali sono inguardabili), secondo lui saremmo da 65 punti.

I casi sono due:

1. O il livello della Serie A 2020/2021 si è “premierizzato” ed è enormemente superiore a quello della Serie A 2018/2019, tale per cui un Milan decisamente più forte di quello di quell’anno è proporzionalmente più debole rispetto alle rivali, o comunque non più forte.

2. O i nuovi acquisti citati sopra sono tutti dei mostruosi downgrade rispetto a quelli che avevamo nel 2018/2019, visto che facevamo quasi 70 punti senza Ibra mentre ora saremmo una squadretta da 65 punti nonostante Ibra (che vorrebbe dire che senza di lui e con un centravanti come quelli avuti nel 2018/2019 saremmo da 50/55 punti massimo, ergo significherebbe che i restanti 10 sono molto inferiori a quelli del Milan di Gattuso).

Boh, tutto può essere eh...

Io prendo il Milan migliore visto nel 2018/2019, cioè quello di Bergamo, che vinse 3-1 in casa dell’Atalanta, e vedendo questa formazione

(4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Bakayoko, Paquetà (42' st Laxalt); Suso (32' st Castillejo), Piatek (23' st Cutrone), Calhanoglu. 

Non posso che pensare che il Milan attuale abbia in canna dai 4 agli 8 punti in più. In particolare a livello di potenziale offensivo adesso mi sembra che ci sia un abisso rispetto ad allora, in meglio.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Settembre 2020)

inutile fare previsioni, bisognerà vedere cosa accadrà con l'El che ci condizionerà parecchio. In ogni caso partiamo dietro juve,inter e atalanta e lazio, napoli tutto da vedere, ma confido in gino, roma non la considero. Molti non vogliono vedere la realtà, ma rispetto all'anno scorso la squadra titolare è sempre la stessa, non è cambiata di una virgola e questo è un grandissimo problema. Ad oggi non ci siamo rinforzati come titolari ma solo in panchina con Tonali (non lo vedo pronto) e Brahim Diaz. Stop. Ci servono una riserva di Theo (ma veramente vogliamo andare avanti con laxalt?), un difensore centrale serio (abbiamo come prime riserve duarte e gabbia, ditemi voi), un attaccante vice ibra (pare non vogliano prenderlo, rischiosissimo), un'ala destra al posto dell'inutile castillejo, e un terzino destro titolare al posto dei due scappati di casa( terrei calabria come riserva). Se pensano di arrivare 4 senza intervenire in tal senso sono folli. Mi auguro di sbagliare ovviamente ma temo di no.


----------



## Sheldon92 (20 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Secondo Spino nel 2018/2019 avevamo una rosa pari o superiore al Napoli, cioè pari o superiore a tutte le altre, Juve a parte, visto che l’Inda del 2018/2019 era inferiore al Napoli. Carta canta https://www.milanworld.net/per-me-e-una-stagione-molto-negativa-vt72793-post1760210.html#post1760210
> 
> Ora invece, con un campione come Ibra, che è ancora l’attaccante più forte del campionato dopo CR7, con un Donnarumma più forte di quello di quella stagione, Kjaer, Hernandez, Bennacer, Tonali (come riserva, all’epoca giravamo con riserve come Jose Mauri, Bertolacci e Montolivo), Rebic, Leao, tutti upgrade mostruosi rispetto a quelli che avevamo un anno e mezzo fa nei medesimi ruoli, per non parlare di Kessie e Chala enormemente potenziati da quando giocano nel proprio ruolo (invece di giocare da mezzala e da esterno d’attacco, ruoli nei quali sono inguardabili), secondo lui saremmo da 65 punti.
> 
> ...



Tutto giusto. Sono d'accordo con te quando dici che l'attuale 11 titolare nostro sia di molto superiore a questo 11 visto nel 2018/2019 e che potenzialmente abbiamo fatto enormi upgrade in tutti i reparti (soprattutto in attacco). Purtroppo però, perdonami se dirò un'ovvietà, ogni stagione è una storia a se e non è detto che le altre viaggino alla stessa velocità.

Noi restiamo ancora incompleti in posizioni fondamentali del campo:

1 - Se viene un raffreddore a Romagnoli/Kjaer dobbiamo schierare Gabbia e Duarte (Musacchio non lo calcolo nemmeno);
2 - Non abbiamo un esterno basso destro degno di tale nome;
3 - Se Leao continua con gli standard della scorsa stagione, saremo nei guai appena Ibra avrà bisogno di rifiatare.

Inoltre si potrebbe pensare di fare l'upgrade per l'esterno alto dx (Chiesa sarebbe l'esterno con le caratteristiche giuste, come ampiamente discusso da altri nel forum).

Quindi, riassumendo, penso che la nostra squadra SEMPRE al completo avrebbe anche più di 75 punti in canna, forse 80 se arrivasse almeno Chiesa e il terzino destro. Ma dovremmo essere sempre al completo, appunto.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Settembre 2020)

Ma davvero c'è gente che pensa che dovremmo reclutare l' Ungheria del 54 mista all' Olanda del 74 per arrivare in Champions?? Ma pensate di avere di fronte per caso la serie A anni 80 al gran completo??Meno male che in società non ragionano come voi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Settembre 2020)

Sheldon92 ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto. Sono d'accordo con te quando dici che l'attuale 11 titolare nostro sia di molto superiore a questo 11 visto nel 2018/2019 e che potenzialmente abbiamo fatto enormi upgrade in tutti i reparti (soprattutto in attacco). Purtroppo però, perdonami se dirò un'ovvietà, ogni stagione è una storia a se e non è detto che le altre viaggino alla stessa velocità.
> 
> Noi restiamo ancora incompleti in posizioni fondamentali del campo:
> 
> ...



Io infatti ho preso come esempio il 2018/2019 perché quella stagione fummo anche dilaniati dagli infortuni. Quindi ci fu il problema che tu dici, di non essere sempre al completo. Eppure...

Concordo che con innesti come Chiesa e Milenkovic saremmo anche da 80 punti, per me così come siamo siamo da minimo 70/71 a massimo 75.



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> inutile fare previsioni, bisognerà vedere cosa accadrà con l'El che ci condizionerà parecchio. In ogni caso partiamo dietro juve,inter e atalanta e lazio, napoli tutto da vedere, ma confido in gino, roma non la considero. Molti non vogliono vedere la realtà, ma rispetto all'anno scorso la squadra titolare è sempre la stessa, non è cambiata di una virgola e questo è un grandissimo problema. Ad oggi non ci siamo rinforzati come titolari ma solo in panchina con Tonali (non lo vedo pronto) e Brahim Diaz. Stop. Ci servono una riserva di Theo (ma veramente vogliamo andare avanti con laxalt?), un difensore centrale serio (abbiamo come prime riserve duarte e gabbia, ditemi voi), un attaccante vice ibra (pare non vogliano prenderlo, rischiosissimo), un'ala destra al posto dell'inutile castillejo, e un terzino destro titolare al posto dei due scappati di casa( terrei calabria come riserva). Se pensano di arrivare 4 senza intervenire in tal senso sono folli. Mi auguro di sbagliare ovviamente ma temo di no.



Per quanto riguarda la Lazio non abbiamo di certo un undici titolare inferiore in questo momento, ci servono più alternative ma ti ricordo che la Lazio ha una rosa cortissima e che quest’anno hanno la Champions. Non potranno certo affrontarla come hanno affrontato l’EL l’anno scorso, facendosi eliminare subito per concentrarsi sul campionato. 

Inoltre lo scorso anno hanno fatto la loro quarta migliore stagione in 120 anni di storia per media punti, quante possibilità credi che ci siano che si ripeta nell’immediato?

A mio avviso molto, molto poche.

Il Napoli secondo me è l’unica concreta alternativa al Milan per il quarto posto, ma probabilmente faranno una cessione eccellente almeno, il candidato è Koulibaly.

Inoltre scrivi che la formazione titolare è la stessa dell’anno scorso, ma:

1. È così anche per le altre in buona parte, è un mercato asfittico per tutte.

2. Non esiste una formazione titolare del Milan 2019/2020, o meglio ne esistono 3. La prima è quella che per buona parte del campionato schierava titolari dei roiti come Mo’ Succhio, Rodriguez, Suso e Pitalek (e gli ultimi due da soli, in particolare, erano la ragione per la quale chiudemmo il girone d’andata con 18 goal segnati, quartultimo attacco del campionato e solo 13 goal su azione), la seconda è quella che abbiamo visto da Gennaio, con quel 4-4-2 con Ibra che rappresentava già un netto upgrade rispetto a prima e poi la terza, quella che useremo anche quest’anno, cioè il 4-2-3-1 che ha dato grosse soddisfazioni. 

Concludendo, non possiamo parlare come se il Milan che si appresta ad iniziare la stagione fosse quello che ha giocato mezza stagione nel 2019/2020 e che ha portato alla fine a fare 65 punti, perché quel Milan non esiste più, il Milan del 4-3-3 Susocentrico con titolari come Rodriguez, Suso, Piatek e Musacchio non esiste più, e non credo che con questo Milan rischiamo di fare un girone d’andata da 25 punti. Poi pure io spero che prendano un esterno destro e un centrale, con quelli il quarto posto non ce lo toglie nessuno, ma dire che abbiamo bisogno di tutti quegli innesti che hai detto per il quarto posto significa dire che siamo dei letterali miracolati per la seconda parte di stagione che ho fatto. Non si scappa, va bene non assolutizzare i risultati di Luglio, ma dire certe cose equivale a dire che abbiamo affrontato squadre che, in una situazione normale, valevano una squadra di medio-alta classifica di B.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Settembre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma davvero c'è gente che pensa che dovremmo reclutare l' Ungheria del 54 mista all' Olanda del 74 per arrivare in Champions?? Ma pensate di avere di fronte per caso la serie A anni 80 al gran completo??Meno male che in società non ragionano come voi



si ok, ma l'anno scorso con la stessa squadra di ora siamo arrivati SESTI a 12 punti dal 4 posto. Non servirà l'ungheria anni 54 o l'olanda, ma rinforzarci un poco è necessario se vogliamo arrivare in champions, altrimenti continueremo (continuerete) a spippettarvi sui segmentini come dai tempi di Gino.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io infatti ho preso come esempio il 2018/2019 perché quella stagione fummo anche dilaniati dagli infortuni. Quindi ci fu il problema che tu dici, di non essere sempre al completo. Eppure...
> 
> Concordo che con innesti come Chiesa e Milenkovic saremmo anche da 80 punti, per me così come siamo siamo da minimo 70/71 a massimo 75.
> 
> ...



il centrocampo della lazio è superiore al nostro, l'attacco non hanno nulla da invidiarci, anzi. In difesa sono scarsi ma noi non siamo mica fenomeni c'è da dire; è vero che hanno la champions ma noi teoricamente avremmo il giovedì impegnato e sappiamo tutti che giocare di giovedì è logorante a lungo andare, perché si rompe la preparazione settimanale. Comunque il problema rimane sempre lo stesso, si fa troppo affidamento al periodo postlockdown, speriamo sia come dici te o altre, lo spero davvero, perché se non andiamo in champions quest'anno possiamo salutare un bel pò di gente, compreso paolo maldini.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Settembre 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> il centrocampo della lazio è superiore al nostro, l'attacco non hanno nulla da invidiarci, anzi. In difesa sono scarsi ma noi non siamo mica fenomeni c'è da dire. Comunque il problema rimane sempre lo stesso, si fa troppo affidamento al periodo postlockdown, speriamo sia come dici te o altre, lo spero davvero, perché se non andiamo in champions quest'anno possiamo salutare un bel pò di gente, compreso paolo maldini.



Togli alla Lazio gli nmila rigori farlocchi che ha ricevuto e vedi cosa rimane dei loro goal segnati in più rispetto ai nostri. Tra l’altro, noi abbiamo fatto 63 goal giocando mezza stagione con un attacco letteralmente nullificato da Suso e Piatek. Cioè, la Lazio ha fatto 15 goal in più di noi con settordicimila rigori alla Juve style e noi che abbiamo giocato mezza stagione letteralmente senza reparto offensivo. Va considerato anche questo. Comunque l’inversione di tendenza netta nei risultati c’era stata anche nel pre-lockdown e sarebbe stata più evidente se non ci avessero rubato alcune partite come contro la Fiorentina. Il salto quantico vero e proprio c’è stato col 4-2-3-1 che è quello che esalta di più i singoli che abbiamo e ne maschera i limiti (infatti giorni fa quando dovevo ancora rientrare dal ban nel leggere Spino che avrebbe cambiato modulo mi è venuto un colpo, sarebbe una follia unica al mondo cambiare modulo adesso, serve continuità, diamine molti club usano un solo modulo fin dalle giovanili e noi dovremmo cambiare modulo in continuazione in un anno che avremo continuità tecnica -non cambiando n mila giocatori come molti auspicavano- e societaria? Anche no).

Per quanto riguarda i risultati post-pandemici: io non credo che il Milan possa mantenere una media come quella, perché faremmo oltre 90 punti se la mantenessimo. Allo stesso modo mi risulta difficile credere che una squadra da EL possa mantenere una media come quella per ben 12 partite, un terzo di campionato quasi. Insomma, per me la verità sta nel mezzo.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Togli alla Lazio gli nmila rigori farlocchi che ha ricevuto e vedi cosa rimane dei loro goal segnati in più rispetto ai nostri. Tra l’altro, noi abbiamo fatto 63 goal giocando mezza stagione con un attacco letteralmente nullificato da Suso e Piatek. Cioè, la Lazio ha fatto 15 goal in più di noi con settordicimila rigori alla Juve style e noi che abbiamo giocato mezza stagione letteralmente senza reparto offensivo. Va considerato anche questo. Comunque l’inversione di tendenza netta nei risultati c’era stata anche nel pre-lockdown e sarebbe stata più evidente se non ci avessero rubato alcune partite come contro la Fiorentina. Il salto quantico vero e proprio c’è stato col 4-2-3-1 che è quello che esalta di più i singoli che abbiamo e ne maschera i limiti (infatti giorni fa quando dovevo ancora rientrare dal ban nel leggere Spino che avrebbe cambiato modulo mi è venuto un colpo, sarebbe una follia unica al mondo cambiare modulo adesso, serve continuità, diamine molti club usano un solo modulo fin dalle giovanili e noi dovremmo cambiare modulo in continuazione in un anno che avremo continuità tecnica -non cambiando n mila giocatori come molti auspicavano- e societaria? Anche no).
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i risultati post-pandemici: io non credo che il Milan possa mantenere una media come quella, perché faremmo oltre 90 punti se la mantenessimo. Allo stesso modo mi risulta difficile credere che una squadra da EL possa mantenere una media come quella per ben 12 partite, un terzo di campionato quasi. Insomma, per me la verità sta nel mezzo.



si ma quello che non state considerando in molti è che quel minicampionato si è giocato in un periodo ristretto di un mese e mezzo senza pressioni, senza pubblico e con preparazioni atletiche completamente svaccate tra le varie squadre. Ora dobbiamo fare tutto un campionato, giocando possibilmente ogni 3 giorni, e cercando di andare in fondo. Se ibra si fa male dobbiamo sperare nella buona sorte con Leao o con Colombo, insomma non il massimo converrai. Come alternativa a theo c'è laxalt, in difesa se prende un raffreddore kjaer siamo rovinati, senza considerare che nell'arco di una stagione è normale avere dei cali di rendimento psicofisico, e se non hai alternative valide perdi un sacco di punti (vedi lazio postlockdown per esempio). Come fai a non vedere tutti questi aspetti? dobbiamo assolutamente rinforzare la rosa titolare e rimpolpare la panchina con valide alternative, altrimenti partiremo per l'ennesima stagione con una squadra incompleta.


----------



## Molenko (20 Settembre 2020)

Ahimé una 60ina.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Settembre 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Ahimé una 60ina.



Quindi siamo più deboli del Milan di Montella 2016/2017, fantastico.

Oppure la Serie A è tornata quella degli anni 1985-2005 e non me ne sono accorto. Perché 60 punti sarebbe peggio di qualsiasi Milan si sia visto dal 2015/2016 (quando facemmo 57 punti solo perché Belluccone cacciò Sinisa che ci stava portando in EL, altrimenti ne avremmo fatti ben di più) in poi.





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si ma quello che non state considerando in molti è che quel minicampionato si è giocato in un periodo ristretto di un mese e mezzo senza pressioni, senza pubblico e con preparazioni atletiche completamente svaccate tra le varie squadre. Ora dobbiamo fare tutto un campionato, giocando possibilmente ogni 3 giorni, e cercando di andare in fondo. Se ibra si fa male dobbiamo sperare nella buona sorte con Leao o con Colombo, insomma non il massimo converrai. Come alternativa a theo c'è laxalt, in difesa se prende un raffreddore kjaer siamo rovinati, senza considerare che nell'arco di una stagione è normale avere dei cali di rendimento psicofisico, e se non hai alternative valide perdi un sacco di punti (vedi lazio postlockdown per esempio). Come fai a non vedere tutti questi aspetti? dobbiamo assolutamente rinforzare la rosa titolare e rimpolpare la panchina con valide alternative, altrimenti partiremo per l'ennesima stagione con una squadra incompleta.



Si, per avere la certezza di arrivare tra le prime quattro dobbiamo fare quanto dici, non l’ho mai negato.

Però non ho mai creduto alla storia che abbiamo affrontato solo squadre a terra, non sta in piedi. Anche perché anche quando affrontammo la miglior squadra del campionato in quel periodo, cioè l’Atalanta, ottenemmo un pareggio che, tra le altre cose, ci stava stretto. E lo ottenemmo con quattro, dico quattro, titolari fuori. Non perdiamo da, mi sembra 14 partite, senza contare le amichevoli. Mi sembra strano che tutto questo venga fatto da una squadretta che vale il Milan di Montella.

Poi dobbiamo metterci d’accordo su una cosa, perché se il Milan con Ibra e tutti gli altri innesti che abbiamo già fatto nell’ultima stagione vale tra i 60 e i 65 punti allora altro che quarto campionato d’Europa, siamo lì lì con la Premier.

A me certe prese di posizione che ci vedono in proiezione addirittura peggiorati (proporzionalmente alle altre, ma dire che siamo una squadra addirittura tra i 60 e i 65 punti significa dire che questo Milan rispetto alle avversarie è addirittura peggiore di quello degli ultimi due anni) sembrano speculari e opposte a quelle di chi pensa che ci si possa giocare lo scudetto. Cioè, manco vigesse il paradosso di Zenone, diamine. Scommetto che ci sarebbe chi direbbe che siamo da quinto/sesto posto anche se avessimo preso Bale, perché ovviamente serve il prime Bale, il Bale degli anni ruggenti, per fare la differenza in una squadra da quarto posto in questa Serie A.

Riguardo alle alternative, sono sicuramente importanti, infatti spero che ne arriveranno. Tuttavia ti ricordo che quando arrivammo quarti in una Serie A ben più ostica di questa, nel 2001/2002, le riserve erano Abbiati, Donati, Chamot, Laursen, Roque Junior, Brocchi, Coco e in attacco avevamo nientepopodimeno che Javi Moreno (!!!!!) e Jose Mari come rincalzi, oltre ad un Marco Simone ormai pronto per la C. Si tratta di giocatori che faticherebbero come riserve (figurati come titolari) anche nel Milan di oggi, salvo un paio di eccezioni.

Ok che l’undici titolare all’epoca era di ben altro spessore rispetto a questo, ma anche la Serie A lo era.




Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma davvero c'è gente che pensa che dovremmo reclutare l' Ungheria del 54 mista all' Olanda del 74 per arrivare in Champions?? Ma pensate di avere di fronte per caso la serie A anni 80 al gran completo??Meno male che in società non ragionano come voi



Una Serie A in cui con un Ibra che è ancora il più forte attaccante del campionato nel suo ruolo, con un Rebic che è uno dei 2/3 esterni migliori, con il miglior portiere del campionato e con un centrocampo di alto livello (confrontantelo con quello del Milan di Gattuso e Montella, questo sembra il Real Madrid) si fanno tra i 60 e i 65 punti in effetti avrebbe poco da invidiare alla Serie A anni ‘80 e ‘90.

No ok, qualcosa da invidiare lo avrebbe eccome, visto che lì si poteva arrivare undicesimi e decimi con gente come Maldini, Baresi, Filippo Galli, Costacurta, Tassotti, Albertini, Ambrosini, Boban, Davids, Savicevic, Roby Baggio e Weah, e si lottava per il quarto posto ottenendolo all’ultima giornata con Maldini, Costacurta, Serginho, Gattuso, Pirlo, Rui Costa, Inzaghi e Shevchenko... ciononostante affermare che nella Serie A 2020/2021 una squadra come questa non abbia ottime possibilità di quarto posto implica affermare che rispetto a soli due anni fa ci sia stato un salto di qualità esponenziale nel calcio italiano. Esponenziale.

Per questo non posso che pensare che ci sia molta scaramanzia dietro certe parole.


----------



## sacchino (20 Settembre 2020)

70 tondi poi c'è la variabile fortuna.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Settembre 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si ok, ma l'anno scorso con la stessa squadra di ora siamo arrivati SESTI a 12 punti dal 4 posto. Non servirà l'ungheria anni 54 o l'olanda, ma rinforzarci un poco è necessario se vogliamo arrivare in champions, altrimenti continueremo (continuerete) a spippettarvi sui segmentini come dai tempi di Gino.



Corvo, giusto hai tirato fuori la classifica dell' anno scorso e siamo arrivati sesti. Sarebbe onesto da parte di chi tira in ballo la classifica dire anche che l' ANNO SCORSO SIAMO PARTITI AD HANDICAP CON IL CARO MAESTRO GIAMPOLLO. TE LO RICORDI?


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quindi siamo più deboli del Milan di Montella 2016/2017, fantastico.
> 
> Oppure la Serie A è tornata quella degli anni 1985-2005 e non me ne sono accorto. Perché 60 punti sarebbe peggio di qualsiasi Milan si sia visto dal 2015/2016 (quando facemmo 57 punti solo perché Belluccone cacciò Sinisa che ci stava portando in EL, altrimenti ne avremmo fatti ben di più) in poi.
> 
> ...



Hai detto bene, scaramanzia. Perché solo con la scaramanzia si spiegano utenti che vorrebbero spendere 500 milioni sul mercato per entrare in Champions. Cacchio pare davvero di dovere affrontare corazzate leggendarie!!!


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi se rimanessimo come siamo ora, senza fare gli innesti che tutti desideriamo (in particolare per quanto riguarda il difensore centrale, possibilmente veloce e fisico, il top sarebbe se potesse anche giocare a destra, e questa è la ragione per la quale puntiamo Milenkovic), quanti punti avremmo in canna, in questa stagione? Io dico che tra i 70 e i 75 li abbiamo già, visto che partiamo con gli effettivi della seconda metà di stagione più un giovane molto talentuoso come Tonali, e le altre non si sono certo rafforzate, per nulla, anzi. Se prendessimo Milenkovic e un esterno destro di buon livello per me saremmo da terzo posto.
> 
> Che ne dite?



Mettendo da parte il mio pensiero sul calcio post-lockdown che tu conosci,penso che con Ibra in campo in almeno 32 partite su 38 possiamo ambire a 70-72 punti ovviamente lasciando la squadra in questo stato e senza altri innesti,il centrale di difesa serve ma non cambia la mia proiezione.Sai comunque pure tu che non dipendiamo solo da noi stessi,la latrina e l'Inter faranno un campionato a parte,gli altri 2 posti sono apertissimi ma come al solito almeno 1 posto sarà indirizzato dal sistema ovino,inutile nascondercelo.Noi non abbiamo succursali ne partite accomodate con nessuno,mentre Lotito ha molto potere e lo si è visto dal numero di rigori(e che rigori)dello scorso campionato,e nella seconda parte di campionato tutte le squadre con obiettivi fanno punti in modo schifoso perché a fine gennaio avremo già le 3 retrocesse più quelle 5 squadre ormai fuori da tutto che inizieranno a passeggiare(tranne contro di noi).Non date per spacciata la Roma dunque,perché avrà partite accomodate dal sistema e lo stesso sarà per l 'atalanta.Tornando alla Lazio avrà sì la Champions con la rosa corta,ma se noi andiamo ai gironi giocheremo il giovedì ed è infinitamente peggio perché potremo fare poco turnover visti i cambi che ci ritroviamo ad oggi,pertanto,completare la squadra rendendola da secondo posto per sperare di prendere il quarto,non dipendiamo solo da noi stessi e lo sappiamo,ripeto.


----------



## Djerry (20 Settembre 2020)

_Il Trebbiano è debole sulla sinistra, se vinse de seguro, due punti!_
TOTALE 51 punti!

Pochi capiranno la citazione 



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Oppure la Serie A è tornata quella degli anni 1985-2005 e non me ne sono accorto. Perché 60 punti sarebbe peggio di qualsiasi Milan si sia visto dal 2015/2016 (quando facemmo 57 punti solo perché Belluccone cacciò Sinisa che ci stava portando in EL, altrimenti ne avremmo fatti ben di più) in poi.



Va detto che la Serie A 2020/2021 non sarà nemmeno come la Serie A 2020, in cui abbiamo ripreso post virus con almeno 16 squadre che avevano la posizione più o meno cristallizzata e pochissimo da ottenere, tra cui volendo anche noi che difficilmente potevamo scendere o salire.

Sinceramente per me si è alzato il livello non tanto davanti, ma dietro. Vedo una neopromossa come il Benevento investire senza fronzoli, e Crotone e Spezia muoversi con molto più raziocinio di Brescia e Lecce.

Fiorentina, Genoa e Sampdoria hanno molta più struttura rispetto al campionato tragico dello scorso anno, il Torino in attesa della fidelizzazione (o dell'esonero) dell'uomo da Giulianova avrebbe comunque un progetto ambizioso, il Cagliari si permette Godin e forse Nainggolan bis, il Verona ha smantellato un po' ma già si è visto che un po' come un Atalanta B ormai ha un modello di gioco a dir poco collaudato e difensivamente notevole.
Le emiliane pure sono minacce: il Parma ha capito come muoversi e di Kulusevski dall'Atalanta ne prende 3-4 (con Liverani però deve scoccare la scintilla non scontata), Sassuolo e Bologna hanno continuità e giocatori.

Voglio dire che è verissimo che guardando su il quarto posto sembra più accessibile, ma guardando giù personalmente dubito che sarà sempre tutto facile con le medio-piccole come è sembrato da maggio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Settembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> _Il Trebbiano è debole sulla sinistra, se vinse de seguro, due punti!_
> TOTALE 51 punti!
> 
> Pochi capiranno la citazione
> ...



Con le medio-piccole però avremo un certo Ibra, che in genere con quelle è sempre stato garanzia di punti. 

Per me se Ibra giocherà almeno 30 partite, 22/23 di quelle 30 le vinceremo (e sarebbero 66/69 punti in 30 partite) . Poi ovviamente credo che ne vinceremo qualcuna senza di lui, ma secondo me non vado tanto lontano con la percentuale con lui in campo.

Ibra è l’ammazzapiccole per eccellenza, da sempre.



SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Mettendo da parte il mio pensiero sul calcio post-lockdown che tu conosci,penso che con Ibra in campo in almeno 32 partite su 38 possiamo ambire a 70-72 punti ovviamente lasciando la squadra in questo stato e senza altri innesti,il centrale di difesa serve ma non cambia la mia proiezione.Sai comunque pure tu che non dipendiamo solo da noi stessi,la latrina e l'Inter faranno un campionato a parte,gli altri 2 posti sono apertissimi ma come al solito almeno 1 posto sarà indirizzato dal sistema ovino,inutile nascondercelo.Noi non abbiamo succursali ne partite accomodate con nessuno,mentre Lotito ha molto potere e lo si è visto dal numero di rigori(e che rigori)dello scorso campionato,e nella seconda parte di campionato tutte le squadre con obiettivi fanno punti in modo schifoso perché a fine gennaio avremo già le 3 retrocesse più quelle 5 squadre ormai fuori da tutto che inizieranno a passeggiare(tranne contro di noi).Non date per spacciata la Roma dunque,perché avrà partite accomodate dal sistema e lo stesso sarà per l 'atalanta.Tornando alla Lazio avrà sì la Champions con la rosa corta,ma se noi andiamo ai gironi giocheremo il giovedì ed è infinitamente peggio perché potremo fare poco turnover visti i cambi che ci ritroviamo ad oggi,pertanto,completare la squadra rendendola da secondo posto per sperare di prendere il quarto,non dipendiamo solo da noi stessi e lo sappiamo,ripeto.



Concordo a grandi linee. Anche se la Roma faccio davvero fatica a vederla come un pericolo, se noi facciamo il nostro e non iniziamo a giocare a Gennaio come da tre anni a questa parte.


----------



## sunburn (20 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi se rimanessimo come siamo ora, senza fare gli innesti che tutti desideriamo (in particolare per quanto riguarda il difensore centrale, possibilmente veloce e fisico, il top sarebbe se potesse anche giocare a destra, e questa è la ragione per la quale puntiamo Milenkovic), quanti punti avremmo in canna, in questa stagione? Io dico che tra i 70 e i 75 li abbiamo già, visto che partiamo con gli effettivi della seconda metà di stagione più un giovane molto talentuoso come Tonali, e le altre non si sono certo rafforzate, per nulla, anzi. Se prendessimo Milenkovic e un esterno destro di buon livello per me saremmo da terzo posto.
> 
> Che ne dite?


70-75 punti significa media di 1,8-2 punti a partita. In pratica bisogna essere quasi dei martelli che viaggiano a ritmi medio-alti per 38 partite. Per poterlo fare bisogna avere una formazione tipo che offra continuità di rendimento e almeno quattro o cinque riserve in grado di mantenere lo stesso livello dei titolari.
A mio parere abbiamo alcune lacune e limiti tecnici nell’11 titolare e, a parte per i due di centrocampo, le riserve non sono assolutamente all’altezza dei titolari. Senza contare un paio di incognite nell’11 titolare, che per scaramanzia tengo per me e che, sulla carta, non abbiamo neanche una riserva in grado di entrare e spaccare la partita con un colpo di genio fuori dagli schemi.
Quindi diciamo che 65 punti, sempre a mio parere, sono i punti che abbiamo in canna. Ovviamente mi auguro che possano bastare per il quarto posto o che, dopo tanti anni di sofferenze e sfighe, riusciamo a imbroccare la stagione giusta e arrivare ai 75 punti di cui parli.
Ma, a bocce ferme e con un mercato ancora in divenire, non ci vedo tra le prime quattro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Settembre 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> 70-75 punti significa media di 1,8-2 punti a partita. In pratica bisogna essere quasi dei martelli che viaggiano a ritmi medio-alti per 38 partite. Per poterlo fare bisogna avere una formazione tipo che offra continuità di rendimento e almeno quattro o cinque riserve in grado di mantenere lo stesso livello dei titolari.
> A mio parere abbiamo alcune lacune e limiti tecnici nell’11 titolare e, a parte per i due di centrocampo, le riserve non sono assolutamente all’altezza dei titolari. Senza contare un paio di incognite nell’11 titolare, che per scaramanzia tengo per me e che, sulla carta, non abbiamo neanche una riserva in grado di entrare e spaccare la partita con un colpo di genio fuori dagli schemi.
> Quindi diciamo che 65 punti, sempre a mio parere, sono i punti che abbiamo in canna. Ovviamente mi auguro che possano bastare per il quarto posto o che, dopo tanti anni di sofferenze e sfighe, riusciamo a imbroccare la stagione giusta e arrivare ai 75 punti di cui parli.
> Ma, a bocce ferme e con un mercato ancora in divenire, non ci vedo tra le prime quattro.



Ma la Lazio aveva 4-5 riserve in grado di mantenere lo stesso livello dei titolari? E l’Atalanta?


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi se rimanessimo come siamo ora, senza fare gli innesti che tutti desideriamo (in particolare per quanto riguarda il difensore centrale, possibilmente veloce e fisico, il top sarebbe se potesse anche giocare a destra, e questa è la ragione per la quale puntiamo Milenkovic), quanti punti avremmo in canna, in questa stagione? Io dico che tra i 70 e i 75 li abbiamo già, visto che partiamo con gli effettivi della seconda metà di stagione più un giovane molto talentuoso come Tonali, e le altre non si sono certo rafforzate, per nulla, anzi. Se prendessimo Milenkovic e un esterno destro di buon livello per me saremmo da terzo posto.
> 
> Che ne dite?



A me non piace in genere parlare di punti ma analizzo la forza di una squadra facendo un bilancio tecnico tattico in 4 punti che racchiudono la forza di una squadra.

1- quanto siamo forti a stare in partita e giocare bene con equilibrio sullo 0-0??

2-quanto siamo forti dopo aver sbloccato la partita nel gestire il risultato ed eventualmente raddoppiare in ripartenza??

3-quanto siamo forti, dopo esser andati sotto nel punteggio, nel provare a pareggiare senza beccare il secondo??

4-quanto siamo forti sui calci piazzati??


Ecco, guardando la squadra come è messa oggi e come era messa a settembre 2019 direi che ora siamo molto molto molto più forti.

In quale punto siamo migliorabili?

Direi che il miglioramento più palese lo abbiamo fatto sul punto 1 e lo si evince da come teniamo il campo.
Siamo migliorabili nel punto 2 e 3.
Serve quindi qualità davanti e solidità dietro quando la partita si 'stappa', come si suol dire in gergo.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma la Lazio aveva 4-5 riserve in grado di mantenere lo stesso livello dei titolari? E l’Atalanta?



Non hai capito. In questa serie A 2020-2021 nemmeno se avessi il Milan 92-93 potresti avere la certezza di arrivare in zona Champions Le concorrenti sono talmente eccezionali che dovremmo clonare Baresi, Rijkaard e Van Basten per avere qualche speranza di centrare l' EL.


----------



## kekkopot (20 Settembre 2020)

Vi vedo molto ottimisti. Secondo me l'ago della bilancia sarà Ibra: se manterrà la forma che ha tenuto nel post Covid potremmo puntare alto (per alto intendo almeno il quarto posto), altrimenti non sarei così sicuro di arrivare in CL.

Non voglio farmi illusioni dopo varie annate deludenti..


----------



## Molenko (20 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quindi siamo più deboli del Milan di Montella 2016/2017, fantastico.
> 
> Oppure la Serie A è tornata quella degli anni 1985-2005 e non me ne sono accorto. Perché 60 punti sarebbe peggio di qualsiasi Milan si sia visto dal 2015/2016 (quando facemmo 57 punti solo perché Belluccone cacciò Sinisa che ci stava portando in EL, altrimenti ne avremmo fatti ben di più) in poi.



Ridi quanto vuoi, che ti devo dire. A parte il fatto che per 60ina si intende tra i 60 e i 69, quota che per la Champions sarebbe bastata in gran parte dei casi, ma si sta sopravvalutando troppo il lotto di partite post-lockdown, dove abbiamo affrontato squadre che non avevano quasi più nulla da chiedere e che atleticamente non erano al top. 
Col Bologna, per dire, abbiamo vinto 5-1, mentre sono sicuro che domani faticheremo parecchio.


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi se rimanessimo come siamo ora, senza fare gli innesti che tutti desideriamo (in particolare per quanto riguarda il difensore centrale, possibilmente veloce e fisico, il top sarebbe se potesse anche giocare a destra, e questa è la ragione per la quale puntiamo Milenkovic), quanti punti avremmo in canna, in questa stagione? Io dico che tra i 70 e i 75 li abbiamo già, visto che partiamo con gli effettivi della seconda metà di stagione più un giovane molto talentuoso come Tonali, e le altre non si sono certo rafforzate, per nulla, anzi. Se prendessimo Milenkovic e un esterno destro di buon livello per me saremmo da terzo posto.
> 
> Che ne dite?



Una ottantina di punti più o meno,se prendiamo quelli che hai detto per me siamo da primo posto.


----------



## JoKeR (20 Settembre 2020)

Non voglio sminuire la discussione, che è di per sè interessante.

Ma mai come quest'anno bisogna aspettare l'eventuale qualificazione in EL e la fine del mercato di tutte le squadre.

Adesso non ha molto senso fare previsioni, troppe variabili impazzite...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Settembre 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Ridi quanto vuoi, che ti devo dire. A parte il fatto che per 60ina si intende tra i 60 e i 69, quota che per la Champions sarebbe bastata in gran parte dei casi, ma si sta sopravvalutando troppo il lotto di partite post-lockdown, dove abbiamo affrontato squadre che non avevano quasi più nulla da chiedere e che atleticamente non erano al top.
> Col Bologna, per dire, abbiamo vinto 5-1, mentre sono sicuro che domani faticheremo parecchio.



Per 60ina avevo capito che intendessi sui 60, il che mi sembrava fuori da ogni logica. Grazie per la precisazione. Comunque sopravvalutare il lotto di partite lockdown vorrebbe dire ritenerci da scudetto, perché tenemmo una media da titolo, anzi da stratitolo (una media da 93 punti) in quelle 12 partite. 

Ora io non le sopravvaluto, infatti ritengo che ne faremo tra i 23 i 18 in meno di quella quota. Ma pensare che abbiamo overperformato al punto tale da tenere una media di 30 punti o quasi sopra al nostro potenziale... boh, mi viene difficile. Anche perché Juve e Atalanta, sopratutto l’Atalanta, non erano certo sulle gambe, anzi l’Atalanta insieme a noi era la migliore del post-lockdown.



kekkopot ha scritto:


> Vi vedo molto ottimisti. Secondo me l'ago della bilancia sarà Ibra: se manterrà la forma che ha tenuto nel post Covid potremmo puntare alto (per alto intendo almeno il quarto posto), altrimenti non sarei così sicuro di arrivare in CL.
> 
> Non voglio farmi illusioni dopo varie annate deludenti..



Ma infatti senza Ibra saremmo nella melma, è ovvio. Ma Ibra non è proprio un dettaglio eh. È uno dei centravanti più “invadenti”, per come fanno la differenza in campo e nello spogliatoio, del mondo. Ancora oggi.

Però quando leggo che faremo tra i 60 e i 65 punti con Ibra (+ Rebic, Leao, Bennacer, Chala nel suo ruolo, enormemente diverso rispetto al Chala depotenziato degli scorsi anni, stesso discorso per Kessie che non poteva assolutamente rendere da mezz’ala, Kjaer) la conclusione che mi viene da trarre è o che per queste persone non siamo migliorati di una virgola o che la Serie A, sempre per queste persone, ormai ha poco da invidiare alla Premier. Perché nel 2017/2018, col primo Milan di Gattuso, arrivavamo a 64 punti con un attacco composto da Kalinic e Cutrone come punta di riserva, e Suso e Kebabnoglu sugli esterni (di Suso sappiamo già tutto, e Chala pure sappiamo quanto sia deleterio come esterno d’attacco). E a centrocampo avevamo Kessie, Biglia e Montolivo con Locatelli riserva del Capitone.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A me non piace in genere parlare di punti ma analizzo la forza di una squadra facendo un bilancio tecnico tattico in 4 punti che racchiudono la forza di una squadra.
> 
> 1- quanto siamo forti a stare in partita e giocare bene con equilibrio sullo 0-0??
> 
> ...



Concordo su tutto.

Infatti che siamo molto più forti rispetto ai nostri di partenza dello scorso anno (e di quello prima, e di quello prima ancora) è evidente, per questo non capisco certi discorsi, che addirittura subordinano l’ottenimento di una quota da Europa League (manco da Champions, per la quale evidentemente per alcuni siamo già spacciati, manco avessimo Tottenham, Manchester United e Chelsea come rivali per la quarta piazza) alla presenza costante di Ibra. È pure evidente che siamo migliorabili sui punti due e tre, ma che questo Milan sia molto più forte di quello degli anni scorsi è solare.

E io non sono certo uno ottimista “perché si”, basta leggere quello che scrivevo ad Agosto 2019 prima dell’inizio del campionato, quando ci collocavo al settimo posto https://www.milanworld.net/milan-da-ottavo-posto-vt80103-post1904833.html#post1904833



Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Non hai capito. In questa serie A 2020-2021 nemmeno se avessi il Milan 92-93 potresti avere la certezza di arrivare in zona Champions Le concorrenti sono talmente eccezionali che dovremmo clonare Baresi, Rijkaard e Van Basten per avere qualche speranza di centrare l' EL.



A sentire certi discorsi pare che le cose stiano, se non così, perlomeno non molto diversamente. Per questo parlavo del paradosso di Zenone (Achille e la tartaruga), perché pare che per noi avere Ibra al posto di Kalinic/Piatek, Rebic al posto di un Kebabnoglu maleadattato sulla fascia, Kjaer al posto di quella disgrazia di Musacchio, Theo al posto di quel giocatore da campionato svizzero di Rodriguez, Bennacer al posto di Biglia/Montolivo, Kessie e Chala nei loro ruoli e molto potenziati ecc non faccia differenza nei punti e nel piazzamento finale.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per 60ina avevo capito che intendessi sui 60, il che mi sembrava fuori da ogni logica. Grazie per la precisazione. Comunque sopravvalutare il lotto di partite lockdown vorrebbe dire ritenerci da scudetto, perché tenemmo una media da titolo, anzi da stratitolo (una media da 93 punti) in quelle 12 partite.
> 
> Ora io non le sopravvaluto, infatti ritengo che ne faremo tra i 23 i 18 in meno di quella quota. Ma pensare che abbiamo overperformato al punto tale da tenere una media di 30 punti o quasi sopra al nostro potenziale... boh, mi viene difficile. Anche perché Juve e Atalanta, sopratutto l’Atalanta, non erano certo sulle gambe, anzi l’Atalanta insieme a noi era la migliore del post-lockdown.
> 
> ...



Assolutamente. Tutte le concorrenti sono più attrezzate di noi come ha ricordato anche il buon Costacurta, piene di fuoriclasse epocali, con sistemi di gioco fantastici e complete in ogni reparto perfino nei magazzinieri. Sinceramente o io ne capisco poco di calcio e può essere o per alcuni utenti nemmeno se clonassimo in blocco il Milan di Sacchi potremmo competere con squadre che appena varcati i confini prendono schiaffi a destra e a manca.


----------



## Pit96 (20 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi se rimanessimo come siamo ora, senza fare gli innesti che tutti desideriamo (in particolare per quanto riguarda il difensore centrale, possibilmente veloce e fisico, il top sarebbe se potesse anche giocare a destra, e questa è la ragione per la quale puntiamo Milenkovic), quanti punti avremmo in canna, in questa stagione? Io dico che tra i 70 e i 75 li abbiamo già, visto che partiamo con gli effettivi della seconda metà di stagione più un giovane molto talentuoso come Tonali, e le altre non si sono certo rafforzate, per nulla, anzi. Se prendessimo Milenkovic e un esterno destro di buon livello per me saremmo da terzo posto.
> 
> Che ne dite?



Secondo me intorno ai 70. Forse qualcosina in meno (e penso che non basteranno per la CL). 
Forse sono io cauto, ma vedo tanto ottimismo. Pioli mi sembra un mister che può imbroccare la striscia vincente per una decina di partite e poi cadere nel baratro nelle successive 10 (mi pare successe proprio questa cosa con l'inter). Sono stato ottimista troppe volte a inizio stagione. Avevamo una media per fare 80 punti quando arrivò Gattuso e l'anno successivo sprecammo un sacco di occasioni. L'anno dopo partendo già con Paquetà e Piateck, considerati tra i nostri migliori giocatori, e con un allenatore di esperienza (ricordo commenti del tipo "anche una sedia è meglio di Gattuso come allenatore") avremmo dovuto migliorare nettamente. Siamo arrivati quinti. Quest'anno si riparte puntando tantissimo sul periodo post-lockdown (e non terremo mai quel ritmo anche perché le altre squadre sembravano morte). Avremo anche Ibra, ma chi ci garantisce che Rebic non faccia la stessa fine di Piateck? Bennacer quella di Paquetà? Che Kessie non ritorni a essere stupido calcisticamente? Che Ibra regga per tutto il campionato (+ possibile EL)? Che Leao non rientri in campo con la stessa voglia che ha un bambino di fare i compiti?

Ad oggi anche io penso che la squadra possa fare meglio dell'anno scorso, ma le nostre avversarie le vedo più avanti. Inter e Juve sono da 1°/2° posto. L'Atalanta si qualifica in CL da due anni (ed è arrivata quasi in semifinale dimostrando di avere un calcio europeo), la Lazio senza stop rischiava di vincere il campionato e se ritrova quel ritmo diventa irraggiungibile. Noi partiamo dietro a queste quattro. 
Se dovessi scommettere sul Milan in CL o no, scommetterei sul fuori dall'Europa che conta. 
Spero di sbagliarmi, ma quest'anno voglio partire senza la convinzione di essere da Champions sebbene la voglia di vedere calcio sia tanta


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Settembre 2020)

Ah, poi qualcuno mi spiegherà se possibile cos'è il calcio post Covid, il perché quando abbiamo giocato e bene con le corazzate innominabili queste abbiano fatto la figura dello sparring partner per farci contenti e perché ci si ostina a non vedere che il Milan aveva cominciato un' evoluzione nel gioco già prima del lock down. Grazie in anticipo a chi vorrà rispondermi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Settembre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. Tutte le concorrenti sono più attrezzate di noi come ha ricordato anche il buon Costacurta, piene di fuoriclasse epocali, con sistemi di gioco fantastici e complete in ogni reparto perfino nei magazzinieri. Sinceramente o io ne capisco poco di calcio e può essere o per alcuni utenti nemmeno se clonassimo in blocco il Milan di Sacchi potremmo competere con squadre che appena varcati i confini prendono schiaffi a destra e a manca.



Che poi lo stesso Cornalunga a metà Agosto diceva che il Milan fosse da quarto posto. Ora ha cambiato versione, ma lo capisco, vedendo il mercato roboante di Roma, Napoli, Lazio e Atalanta sarebbe stato stolto non farlo.



Pit96 ha scritto:


> Secondo me intorno ai 70. Forse qualcosina in meno (e penso che non basteranno per la CL).
> Forse sono io cauto, ma vedo tanto ottimismo. Pioli mi sembra un mister che può imbroccare la striscia vincente per una decina di partite e poi cadere nel baratro nelle successive 10 (mi pare successe proprio questa cosa con l'inter). Sono stato ottimista troppe volte a inizio stagione. Avevamo una media per fare 80 punti quando arrivò Gattuso e l'anno successivo sprecammo un sacco di occasioni. L'anno dopo partendo già con Paquetà e Piateck, considerati tra i nostri migliori giocatori, e con un allenatore di esperienza (ricordo commenti del tipo "anche una sedia è meglio di Gattuso come allenatore") avremmo dovuto migliorare nettamente. Siamo arrivati quinti. Quest'anno si riparte puntando tantissimo sul periodo post-lockdown (e non terremo mai quel ritmo anche perché le altre squadre sembravano morte). Avremo anche Ibra, ma chi ci garantisce che Rebic non faccia la stessa fine di Piateck? Bennacer quella di Paquetà? Che Kessie non ritorni a essere stupido calcisticamente? Che Ibra regga per tutto il campionato (+ possibile EL)? Che Leao non rientri in campo con la stessa voglia che ha un bambino di fare i compiti?
> 
> Ad oggi anche io penso che la squadra possa fare meglio dell'anno scorso, ma le nostre avversarie le vedo più avanti. Inter e Juve sono da 1°/2° posto. L'Atalanta si qualifica in CL da due anni (ed è arrivata quasi in semifinale dimostrando di avere un calcio europeo), la Lazio senza stop rischiava di vincere il campionato e se ritrova quel ritmo diventa irraggiungibile. Noi partiamo dietro a queste quattro.
> ...



La Lazio l’anno scorso ha fatto la quarta migliore stagione per media punti dei suoi 120 anni di storia, l’Atalanta invece ha fatto la miglior stagione in assoluto da quando esiste. Contemporaneamente. Che si ripeta una cosa simile con Lazio e Atalanta che *contemporaneamente* tengono ritmi da scudetto è eufemisticamente improbabile (anche per l’Atalanta, che ha Ilicic a mezzo servizio, ma ancora di più per la Lazio).

Senza contare che i laziali hanno avuto una marea di rigorini farlocchi.


----------



## Davidoff (20 Settembre 2020)

In un campionato ideale questa squadra potrebbe fare 70-75 punti, ma ci sono fattori extra da considerare:

1) Gli errori arbitrali, che ogni anno ci tolgono 5-10 punti (probabilmente su indicazione dei mafiosi di Torino). Qui non possiamo farci nulla, o meglio non vogliamo farci nulla, a livello di potere politico e di interventi mediatici per difenderci facciamo meno del Benevento.

2) Gli infortuni, tocchiamoci tutto il toccabile ma in molti ruoli dietro i titolari c'è il nulla cosmico o gente adattata, la rosa è abbastanza profonda a livello numerico ma alcuni ruoli vanno rinforzati. In più ci manca gente che entrando possa cambiare le partite. Speriamo in Diaz e in eventuali acquisti in attacco e in difesa.

3) L'Europa League, che l'anno scorso non avevamo, inevitabilmente ci farà perdere punti e sprecare energie, sempre tornando al discorso sopra sul non avere riserve all'altezza per fare turnover equilibrato.

Dipenderà anche dalle avversarie, la Roma a meno di furti reiterati e clamorosi la vedo fuori dalla corsa, la Lazio patirà la CL, le concorrenti più pericolose sono Napoli e Atalanta.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Che poi lo stesso Cornalunga a metà Agosto diceva che il Milan fosse da quarto posto. Ora ha cambiato versione, ma lo capisco, vedendo il mercato roboante di Roma, Napoli, Lazio e Atalanta sarebbe stato stolto non farlo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh be', lui si che ne sa a pacchi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Settembre 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> In un campionato ideale questa squadra potrebbe fare 70-75 punti, ma ci sono fattori extra da considerare:
> 
> 1) Gli errori arbitrali, che ogni anno ci tolgono 5-10 punti (probabilmente su indicazione dei mafiosi di Torino). Qui non possiamo farci nulla, o meglio non vogliamo farci nulla, a livello di potere politico e di interventi mediatici per difenderci facciamo meno del Benevento.
> 
> ...



Più che altro il Napoli, perché l’Atalanta al momento la vedo provvisoriamente come terza forza, a meno che la mancanza di Ilicic non vada ad impattare pesantemente all’inizio e/o lui non riesca a recuperare pienamente. Ilicic vale da solo 10/15 punti in più comodi per i bergamosci.

Comunque dici bene sulla Lazio, hanno una rosa talmente corta che già lo scorso anno sono scoppiati, è praticamente in EL ci sono andati solo per far presenza, cosa che non credo faranno in CL, le partite lì le prepareranno seriamente. Che poi sembra che noi dobbiamo avere 22 titolari, ma la Lazio chi ha come riserve? La panchina della Lazio è da decimo posto.


----------



## Gunnar67 (20 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non credo che nei gironi dovranno giocare tutti i titolari, per passarli. Cosa diversa dai sedicesimi e soprattutto dagli ottavi. Comunque perdere punti a causa dell’EL mi andrebbe bene solo a patto di vincerla. Perché se anche arrivassimo in semifinale di EL (obiettivo secondo me ampiamente alla portata di questa squadra) e quinti in campionato poi son volatili per diabetici.



Il problema, carissimo tifoso entusiasta ed ottimista (io lo ero ai tempi di Farina presidente, figurati un po' se non ti capisco) e' che il Milan non ha proprio ricambi. Abbiamo gli undici titolari dello scorso anno, piu' Tonali e Leao, che c'era gia', con un Bonaventura in meno e un Brahim in piu (lo trovo bravo, ma lento e leggero). Non so cosa dire, se viene un raffreddore a Ibra dobbiamo mettere Rebic in mezzo e inserire Leao sulla sinistra, se il raffreddore viene a Rebic e Ibra, quella partita diventa un incubo. Cio' premesso, vorrei condividere tanto ottimismo sui punti che faremo. L'Europa League? No, ci sono squadre in giro molto piu' forti del Milan, anche tra quelle che noi consideriamo di seconda fascia. Lo stesso Siviglia che ha legnato l'Inter, dovesse retrocedere dalla CL all'EL come fanno tutti gli anni, se ci incontrano ci gonfiano come zampogne.


----------



## David Drills (20 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi se rimanessimo come siamo ora, senza fare gli innesti che tutti desideriamo (in particolare per quanto riguarda il difensore centrale, possibilmente veloce e fisico, il top sarebbe se potesse anche giocare a destra, e questa è la ragione per la quale puntiamo Milenkovic), quanti punti avremmo in canna, in questa stagione? Io dico che tra i 70 e i 75 li abbiamo già, visto che partiamo con gli effettivi della seconda metà di stagione più un giovane molto talentuoso come Tonali, e le altre non si sono certo rafforzate, per nulla, anzi. Se prendessimo Milenkovic e un esterno destro di buon livello per me saremmo da terzo posto.
> 
> Che ne dite?


Io ti risponderò dopo la terza giornata: se come sempre partiremo male, lasciando punti per strada contro cessi e neopromosse, arriveremo massimo a 65 punti, perchè i giocatori perderanno sicurezza, Pioli sarà messo in discussione, eccetera. Se facciamo bottino pieno, superiamo gli 80 (infortuni permettendo).


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Settembre 2020)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Il problema, carissimo tifoso entusiasta ed ottimista (io lo ero ai tempi di Farina presidente, figurati un po' se non ti capisco) e' che il Milan non ha proprio ricambi. Abbiamo gli undici titolari dello scorso anno, piu' Tonali e Leao, che c'era gia', con un Bonaventura in meno e un Brahim in piu (lo trovo bravo, ma lento e leggero). Non so cosa dire, se viene un raffreddore a Ibra dobbiamo mettere Rebic in mezzo e inserire Leao sulla sinistra, se il raffreddore viene a Rebic e Ibra, quella partita diventa un incubo. Cio' premesso, vorrei condividere tanto ottimismo sui punti che faremo. L'Europa League? No, ci sono squadre in giro molto piu' forti del Milan, anche tra quelle che noi consideriamo di seconda fascia. Lo stesso Siviglia che ha legnato l'Inter, dovesse retrocedere dalla CL all'EL come fanno tutti gli anni, se ci incontrano ci gonfiano come zampogne.



Senti un po' Pompierone ma se viene un raffreddore a Immobile Inzaghi in attacco chi mette?


----------



## Djici (20 Settembre 2020)

L'importante sarà non perdere i scontri diretti... Non tanto per il punto che riusciremo a strappare quanto per i 3 punti che gli altri non prenderanno di vantaggio su di noi.
Se distruggiamo le piccole e riusciamo almeno a non perdere i scontri diretti ci andiamo in CL.
Ma il tutto non e per nulla semplice.


----------



## Pit96 (20 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Che poi lo stesso Cornalunga a metà Agosto diceva che il Milan fosse da quarto posto. Ora ha cambiato versione, ma lo capisco, vedendo il mercato roboante di Roma, Napoli, Lazio e Atalanta sarebbe stato stolto non farlo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leggevo anche gli anni passati discorsi come questi. L'Atalanta ha avuto la stagione della vita. È un anno anomalo, la soglia CL è storicamente stata sempre più bassa, tot punti basterebbero. 
Spero però sia come dici te


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Settembre 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Leggevo anche gli anni passati discorsi come questi. L'Atalanta ha avuto la stagione della vita. È un anno anomalo, la soglia CL è storicamente stata sempre più bassa, tot punti basterebbero.
> Spero però sia come dici te



Che squadra avevamo gli anni passati?

E comunque non è come gli anni passati, prima di tutto *una quota quarto posto a 78 punti non si è mai vista non solo in Serie A, ma in nessun campionato d’Europa, tranne la Premier 2013/2014 (con l’Arsenal quarto a 79 punti), *in secondo luogo non sono certo io, ma è la storia a dire che Lazio e Atalanta che contemporaneamente fanno stagioni da scudetto o quasi sia una cosa più unica che rara.




Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Il problema, carissimo tifoso entusiasta ed ottimista (io lo ero ai tempi di Farina presidente, figurati un po' se non ti capisco) e' che il Milan non ha proprio ricambi. Abbiamo gli undici titolari dello scorso anno, piu' Tonali e Leao, che c'era gia', con un Bonaventura in meno e un Brahim in piu (lo trovo bravo, ma lento e leggero). Non so cosa dire, se viene un raffreddore a Ibra dobbiamo mettere Rebic in mezzo e inserire Leao sulla sinistra, se il raffreddore viene a Rebic e Ibra, quella partita diventa un incubo. Cio' premesso, vorrei condividere tanto ottimismo sui punti che faremo. L'Europa League? No, ci sono squadre in giro molto piu' forti del Milan, anche tra quelle che noi consideriamo di seconda fascia. Lo stesso Siviglia che ha legnato l'Inter, dovesse retrocedere dalla CL all'EL come fanno tutti gli anni, se ci incontrano ci gonfiano come zampogne.



Ottimista? Vatti a rileggere quello che scrivevo lo scorso anno, qui https://www.milanworld.net/milan-da-ottavo-posto-vt80103.html#post1904833

Semplicemente non ho la sindrome di Fantozzi di sentirmi sempre inferiore a cani e porci a prescindere. Anche perché United e Tottenham... ehm, scusa, Lazio e Atalanta (scusatemi ma da come ne parlate ormai mi sto convincendo che giochiamo in Premier e che le nostre avversarie per la quarta piazza sono corazzate da mezzo miliardo e passa di euro di fatturato) che ricambi hanno? Quali sono i 16/18 titolari Laziali e Atalantini?


----------



## Djici (20 Settembre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Senti un po' Pompierone ma se viene un raffreddore a Immobile Inzaghi in attacco chi mette?



E ma qui stiamo parlando di fortuna.
Ovviamente tra una situazione dove i nostri rimangono tutti sani per tutto l'anno e la Lazio perde Luis Alberto e Immobile per 3 mesi... Beh direi che cambia tutto...
Cosi come una situazione dove si rompono Theo e Ibra per noi mentre i loro sono sempre sani...

Però non e che possiamo fare una rosa di 22 titolari dello stesso livello.
Neanche ai bei tempi avevamo 22 giocatori dello stesso livello.
Di solito avevamo 15 o 16 titolari e per il resto bisogna arrangiarsi.
Ora con i 5 cambi ci vorrebbero 18 titolari.
Però e quasi impossibile.

Comunque sul confronto Immobile Ibra vorrei comunque parlare di un qualcosina :
Tutti e due sono a rischio infortunio trauma come tutti i giocatori del mondo. Però il loro giocatore più importante ha meno probabilità di infortunarsi del nostro... 
Qui si parla di probabilità.
Poi magari Ciro ha un incidente come Lentini (che ovviamente non gli auguro). Ma sono cose impossibile da sapere in questo momento.
Però la probabilità infortunio muscolare si può più o meno quantificare.
E lì si rischia un qualcosina.
In questi anni gli infortuni di jack ci hanno impedito di arrivare in CL un paio di volte.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Settembre 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> E ma qui stiamo parlando di fortuna.
> Ovviamente tra una situazione dove i nostri rimangono tutti sani per tutto l'anno e la Lazio perde Luis Alberto e Immobile per 3 mesi... Beh direi che cambia tutto...
> Cosi come una situazione dove si rompono Theo e Ibra per noi mentre i loro sono sempre sani...
> 
> ...



Aggiungiamoci che con Ibra abile e arruolato per l’intera stagione anche il Sassuolo supererebbe agevolmente i 60 punti e probabilmente ne farebbe quasi 65, se avesse in rosa zio Zlatan. Di sicuro non farebbe meno di 60 punti, poco ma sicuro. E mi pare che negli altri 10 tra noi e loro ci sia una sostanziale differenza.



Djici ha scritto:


> L'importante sarà non perdere i scontri diretti... Non tanto per il punto che riusciremo a strappare quanto per i 3 punti che gli altri non prenderanno di vantaggio su di noi.
> Se distruggiamo le piccole e riusciamo almeno a non perdere i scontri diretti ci andiamo in CL.
> Ma il tutto non e per nulla semplice.



Con Ibra in genere le piccole te le mangi, è sempre stato così ovunque sia stato.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Settembre 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> E ma qui stiamo parlando di fortuna.
> Ovviamente tra una situazione dove i nostri rimangono tutti sani per tutto l'anno e la Lazio perde Luis Alberto e Immobile per 3 mesi... Beh direi che cambia tutto...
> Cosi come una situazione dove si rompono Theo e Ibra per noi mentre i loro sono sempre sani...
> 
> ...



Il ragionamento che fai sulle maggiori probabilità di infortunio tra Ibra e Immobile Djici può starci ma in tutti i casi e ricollegandomi alla prima parte del tuo discorso è impensabile trovare un sostituto di Ibra che dia garanzie di sostituirlo con una buona quota gol e con le caratteristiche che riconosciamo allo svedese, abbia il cartellino a 0 o quasi e non prenda uno sproposito di ingaggio. La coperta è corta se vogliamo colmare determinate lacune.


----------



## Pit96 (20 Settembre 2020)

> E comunque non è come gli anni passati, prima di tutto una quota quarto posto a 78 punti non si è mai vista non solo in Serie A, ma in nessun campionato d’Europa, tranne la Premier 2013/2014 (con l’Arsenal quarto a 79 punti), in secondo luogo non sono certo io, ma è la storia a dire che Lazio e Atalanta che contemporaneamente fanno stagioni da scudetto o quasi sia una cosa più unica che rara.



Ci credo che storicamente non era mai successo, l'Atalanta non è mai stata a questi livelli. 
Come dicevo, gli anni scorsi si diceva che per arrivare in CL bastavano meno di 70 punti. _Storicamente_ era così. Tac, 78 punti. Oggi 70 punti non ti danno più la sicurezza di andare in CL.
L'Atalanta e la Lazio non faranno meno di 78 punti? Probabile.
Ma l'unico dato di fatto è che loro nel corso dell'ultima stagione li hanno fatti, noi no. Ci hanno distanziato di 12 punti. Non sono pochi. E molti li abbiamo recuperati nel periodo lockdown. Poi se si vuole ragionare per segmentini ok. Vogliamo togliere il periodo Giampaolo? Togliamo però anche il post lockdown, dove gli equilibri sono cambiati nettamente. Vediamo cosa abbiamo combinato. Anche nel periodo da gennaio fino a prima della partita col Lecce non avevamo fatto così bene. 
Se poi gli equilibri tornano a essere quelli visti nella parte finale dall'anno scorso è un'altra storia.

Con tutto questo non voglio dire che siamo spacciati, che non abbiamo speranze. Penso solo che partiamo da non siamo favoriti ad oggi. Non mi pare una pazzia. 
Penso che lotteremo fino alla fine, mi immagino una situazione simile a quella di due anni fa, in cui fino all'ultima giornata era tutto possibile. Ma se mi chiedi "qual è la % secondo te di arrivare in CL?" Io ti dico 40-45%, ma non più di 50. Non dico 10% eh, più di 40. 
Lazio e Atalanta PER ME partono un pochino davanti, la Roma dietro. Ma attenzione anche al Napoli che sembra essere dimenticato da tanti. 
Poi bisogna aspettare anche la fine del mercato, se rinforziamo la squadra come si deve e le altre non fanno altrettanto potremmo avere più chances


----------



## Andre96 (20 Settembre 2020)

La Lazio ci fu un periodo in cui ne vinse ben 5 di fila 1-2 in trasferta segnando quasi sempre al 90. Per non parlare dei tanti rigori. Cose quasi irripetibili che tolgono 10 punti tranquilli (cioè praticamente i nostri punti).
Secondo me le uniche davvero superiori sono Inter, Juventus e Napoli in terza battuta. Con le altre ce la giochiamo, se ci rinforziamo siamo favoriti per il 4 e ce la giochiamo per il 3 con il Napoli. Se rimaniamo così, dipenderà tutto dalla fortuna, e noi ne abbiamo ben poca (per non parlare degli errori arbitrali che ci sono OGGETTIVAMENTE a sfavore).
Quindi se compriamo un centrale serio e almeno un terzino o ala forte, allora ci credo davvero.
Ma a sto punto mi chiedo: davvero vogliamo rimanere così e giocarcela 50/50?


----------



## shevchampions (20 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi se rimanessimo come siamo ora, senza fare gli innesti che tutti desideriamo (in particolare per quanto riguarda il difensore centrale, possibilmente veloce e fisico, il top sarebbe se potesse anche giocare a destra, e questa è la ragione per la quale puntiamo Milenkovic), quanti punti avremmo in canna, in questa stagione? Io dico che tra i 70 e i 75 li abbiamo già, visto che partiamo con gli effettivi della seconda metà di stagione più un giovane molto talentuoso come Tonali, e le altre non si sono certo rafforzate, per nulla, anzi. Se prendessimo Milenkovic e un esterno destro di buon livello per me saremmo da terzo posto.
> 
> Che ne dite?



Punti Milan: 68-72

Classifica finale:
Inter
Juve
Napoli
Atalanta
Milan
Lazio
Roma

Ad oggi, 20 settembre.


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Settembre 2020)

Sarà una stagione stranissima, credo sia impossibile dare giudizi a priori.
Per me potremmo pure vincere il campionato, chissà.


----------



## sipno (20 Settembre 2020)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Punti Milan: 68-72
> 
> Classifica finale:
> Inter
> ...



Ho visto il Napoli e gioca in modo tremendo.
Contro un Parma ignobile poi.
Per me alla lunga pagherà...


----------



## jumpy65 (20 Settembre 2020)

È chiaro che 5 punti in più o in meno dipendono da molti fattori, una espulsione un rigore dato o non dato una indisposizione o squalifica di giocatori chiave, ma credo che dovremmo ragionevolmente tenere una media di 2 punti a partita, cioè 76 punti che dovrebbe garantirci più o meno il terzo posto. Quest'anno non è stato così ma non credo sarà lo stesso il prossimo anno.


----------



## Jino (20 Settembre 2020)

Dipende tutto da Ibra, se non gli viene nemmeno un raffreddore siamo da 80 punti, altrimenti non so se arriviamo a 70.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Settembre 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dipende tutto da Ibra, se non gli viene nemmeno un raffreddore siamo da 80 punti, altrimenti non so se arriviamo a 70.



80 manco nelle più rosee aspettative. Lo saremmo con un altro attaccante da doppia cifra, considerando peraltro la conferma di Rebic e l’apporto consistente di Leao. Fare 80 punti in pratica equivale ad avere un ritmo da scudetto. Troppe variabili e troppi limiti difficilmente colmabili.


----------



## Djici (20 Settembre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Il ragionamento che fai sulle maggiori probabilità di infortunio tra Ibra e Immobile Djici può starci ma in tutti i casi e ricollegandomi alla prima parte del tuo discorso è impensabile trovare un sostituto di Ibra che dia garanzie di sostituirlo con una buona quota gol e con le caratteristiche che riconosciamo allo svedese, abbia il cartellino a 0 o quasi e non prenda uno sproposito di ingaggio. La coperta è corta se vogliamo colmare determinate lacune.



Per carita, uno che puo rimpiazzare Ibra probabilmente non lo trovi nemmeno con l'assegno di 50 mln... quindi rimpiazzarlo con uno che dovrebbe arrivare con il prestito con diritto OVVIAMENTE non lo si trova.
Pero sarebbe assurdo buttare un altra opportunita, perche come ogni volta ripetiamo, se la Lazio sta fuori della CL perche non ha un vice Immobile non muore nessuno... se noi rimaniamo ancora fuori allora ciao core...

Quindi bisogna pensare bene a come completare la rosa.
Il vice ibra non lo trovi. Ma l'esterno destro nel tridente dietro a Ibra lo devi prendere.
Poi ti arrangi nel caso con i vari Leao-Rebic-Colombo a prendere il posto di Zlatan nelle pochissime partite che dovra quasi sicuramente saltare.
Ma se in piu della mancanza di Zlatan, ti ritrovi pure con Saele esterno destro beh allora sicuramente diventa difficilissimo segnare.


----------



## Jino (20 Settembre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> 80 manco nelle più rosee aspettative. Lo saremmo con un altro attaccante da doppia cifra, considerando peraltro la conferma di Rebic e l’apporto consistente di Leao. Fare 80 punti in pratica equivale ad avere un ritmo da scudetto. Troppe variabili e troppi limiti difficilmente colmabili.



Per me Ibra ti da questo. Se Ibra sta bene, se ai nostri giocatori chiave non viene manco un raffreddore, siamo da 80 punti...ma il calcio ha infinite variabili, si sa...siamo una squadra che può fare 80 punti...ma farne anche 65.


----------



## Djici (20 Settembre 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sarà una stagione stranissima, credo sia impossibile dare giudizi a priori.
> Per me potremmo pure vincere il campionato, chissà.



Concordo sul "tutto e possibile".
Ti puoi ritrovare a giocare una dominica contro la Juve al completo come una Juve con 5-6 positivi...
Ma pure senza tenere conto del virus, questa stagione sara imprevedibile.
Moltissime partite ravvicinate... grande possibilita di infortuni... 5 cambi pronti a spaccare la partita...


----------



## sunburn (22 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma la Lazio aveva 4-5 riserve in grado di mantenere lo stesso livello dei titolari? E l’Atalanta?


Atalanta e Lazio hanno fatto tutta la stagione essenzialmente con 15-16 giocatori mantenendo sempre un rendimento costante. Quindi sì, avevano 4-5 riserve in grando di mantenere lo stesso livello dei titolari.
Poi, ripeto, si parla a bocce ferme. Fortunatamente il calcio non è una scienza esatta(salvo che per il rigore per la Juventus). Per esempio, la Lazio che l'anno scorso ha fatto il campionato che sappiamo, l'anno precedente era arrivata dietro di noi con una rosa quasi identica.
Quindi può essere benissimo che anche noi riusciremo a fare un'exploit simile. Ma per me sarebbe una sorpresa. Anche perché è da anni che ci diciamo "basta fare 5-6 punti più dell'anno scorso" e poi immancabilmente, tranne nell'anno del tanto vituperato Gattuso, siam fuori dalla lotta per il quarto posto già a novembre


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Settembre 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Atalanta e Lazio hanno fatto tutta la stagione essenzialmente con 15-16 giocatori mantenendo sempre un rendimento costante. Quindi sì, avevano 4-5 riserve in grando di mantenere lo stesso livello dei titolari.
> Poi, ripeto, si parla a bocce ferme. Fortunatamente il calcio non è una scienza esatta(salvo che per il rigore per la Juventus). Per esempio, la Lazio che l'anno scorso ha fatto il campionato che sappiamo, l'anno precedente era arrivata dietro di noi con una rosa quasi identica.
> Quindi può essere benissimo che anche noi riusciremo a fare un'exploit simile. Ma per me sarebbe una sorpresa. Anche perché è da anni che ci diciamo "basta fare 5-6 punti più dell'anno scorso" e poi immancabilmente, tranne nell'anno del tanto vituperato Gattuso, siam fuori dalla lotta per il quarto posto già a novembre



Si ma avevamo anche giocatori di caratura ben inferiore, questo è innegabile. Non siamo mai partiti da inizio campionato con una squadra di questo livello. Per me possiamo lottare eccome, se prendessimo un centrale forte e un’ala destra poi la sorpresa sarebbe non raggiungerlo, il quarto posto.

Neanche nel 2012/2013 eravamo a questo livello.

P.s: la Lazio nei ruoli cardine non aveva riserve all’altezza, idem i bergamosci.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Settembre 2020)

dipenderà tutto dal culo di evitare infortuni agli indispensabili....

alla fine forse partiamo davanti alle romane e ce la giochiamo col napoli e l'atalanta.
col napoli dobbiamo sperare che gattuso rimanga sui suoi standard di oscenità e che soprattutto non venga esonerato,
con l'atalanta speriamo che inizi a pagare la champions, sarebbe anche ora.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Settembre 2020)

per la prima volta da anni penso che abbiamo in canna quei 70/72 punti già così come siamo che negli ultimi anni (ad eccezione dell'anno scorso) ha sempre garantito l'ingresso in Champions. Questo al netto di infortuni di nostri uomini chiave come Ibra. Per essere "sicuri" di un piazzamento da terzo-quarto posto serve un esterno destro che può magari giocare anche da punta che ti garantisce quei 8-9 gol e altrettanti assist e un rinforzo tra i centrali. A quel punto, per esempio se arrivasse Chiesa o simili, sarei abbastanza sicuro di arrivara in CL.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Settembre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> per la prima volta da anni penso che abbiamo in canna quei 70/72 punti già così come siamo che negli ultimi anni (ad eccezione dell'anno scorso) ha sempre garantito l'ingresso in Champions. Questo al netto di infortuni di nostri uomini chiave come Ibra. Per essere "sicuri" di un piazzamento da terzo-quarto posto serve un esterno destro che può magari giocare anche da punta che ti garantisce quei 8-9 gol e altrettanti assist e un rinforzo tra i centrali. A quel punto, per esempio se arrivasse Chiesa o simili, sarei abbastanza sicuro di arrivara in CL.



Quoto tutto. Ora possiamo fare 70 punti se va male e 75 se va bene, con quegli innesti andremmo sopra gli 80.

Comunque lo scorso anno è stato davvero un’anomalia. L’ho detto e ripetuto, in nessun campionato d’Europa c’è mai stata una quota simile, tranne che nella Premier League 2013/2014, con l’Arsenal che ottenne 79 punti, cioè un punto in più di quelli ottenuti da Lazio e Atalanta lo scorso anno.

Questo dovrebbe far capire le possibilità pressoché nulle che una tale quota si ripeta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi se rimanessimo come siamo ora, senza fare gli innesti che tutti desideriamo (in particolare per quanto riguarda il difensore centrale, possibilmente veloce e fisico, il top sarebbe se potesse anche giocare a destra, e questa è la ragione per la quale puntiamo Milenkovic), quanti punti avremmo in canna, in questa stagione? Io dico che tra i 70 e i 75 li abbiamo già, visto che partiamo con gli effettivi della seconda metà di stagione più un giovane molto talentuoso come Tonali, e le altre non si sono certo rafforzate, per nulla, anzi. Se prendessimo Milenkovic e un esterno destro di buon livello per me saremmo da terzo posto.
> 
> Che ne dite?



Già lo dissi, dobbiamo ambire ad avere una media punti tra l'1.85 e i 2,1 a partita quindi arrivare a 70/71 - 79 punti

Con questo trend si va in CL al 98%

Possiamo farli se giochiamo come stiamo dimostrando di poter fare


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Già lo dissi, dobbiamo ambire ad avere una media punti tra l'1.85 e i 2,1 a partita quindi arrivare a 70/71 - 79 punti
> 
> Con questo trend si va in CL al 98%
> 
> Possiamo farli se giochiamo come stiamo dimostrando di poter fare



Esatto. Negli ultimi anni non siamo arrivati in Champions per l’attacco asfittico (56 e 55 goal nel 2017/2018 e 2018/2019, 63 lo scorso anno nonostante una prima parte di campionato da 18 goal in 19 partite, uno degli attacchi peggiori del Milan dal dopoguerra nel girone d’andata, penso che solo il Milan 1981/1982 avesse un attacco più scarso), avendo risolto questo problema abbiamo serie chances.

Con Chiesa e un centrale di difesa faremmo un ulteriore step e diventeremmo la squadra da battere per il terzo posto, manco il quarto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi se rimanessimo come siamo ora, senza fare gli innesti che tutti desideriamo (in particolare per quanto riguarda il difensore centrale, possibilmente veloce e fisico, il top sarebbe se potesse anche giocare a destra, e questa è la ragione per la quale puntiamo Milenkovic), quanti punti avremmo in canna, in questa stagione? Io dico che tra i 70 e i 75 li abbiamo già, visto che partiamo con gli effettivi della seconda metà di stagione più un giovane molto talentuoso come Tonali, e le altre non si sono certo rafforzate, per nulla, anzi. Se prendessimo Milenkovic e un esterno destro di buon livello per me saremmo da terzo posto.
> 
> Che ne dite?



A quanto pare sono stato fin troppo pessimista. 

Come scrivevo qui https://www.milanworld.net/milano-c...92-punti-vt98019-post2217036.html#post2217036 , visto il fieno che abbiamo messo in cascina in queste 34 giornate per fare tra i 70 e i 75 punti dovremmo cominciare a performare come l’ultimo Giannino pre-cessione, l’ultimo Giannino di Galliani che aveva Lapadula, Montolivo, Paletta, Honda e vari cessi in squadra. 

Certo quando ho aperto questo topic nemmeno io immaginavo che saremmo andati così bene (anche se ero più ottimista di chi riteneva che fossimo una squadretta da 65 punti che aveva overperformato senza motivo nel post-lockdown).


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Dicembre 2020)

Con 34 punti in 14 giornate, meno di 75 punti finali significherebbe già ridurre significativamente la media punti nelle restanti 24 giornate.
Fare meno di 75 punti a questo punto sarebbe un risultato non positivo, e sarebbero solo 7 in più del Milan di gattuso


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Dicembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Con 34 punti in 14 giornate, meno di 75 punti finali significherebbe già ridurre significativamente la media punti nelle restanti 24 giornate.
> Fare meno di 75 punti a questo punto sarebbe un risultato non positivo, e sarebbero solo 7 in più del Milan di gattuso



Ho fatto tutti i calcoli qui 



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Piccolo riepilogo:
> 
> 1. Se mantenessimo l’attuale media punti di 2,4 punti a partita (media che teniamo da fine Giugno in pratica) chiuderemmo a 91 punti.
> 
> ...



Fare meno di 75 punti significherebbe un disastro totale, completo, irrevocabile. Ma pure chiudere sotto gli 80, eh.

Quindi direi che sulla Champions possiamo dormire tra due guanciali, dovrebbero cambiarci tutta la rosa con quella dei Milan di Superpippo o Sinisa per rischiare di perderla, arrivati a questo punto. Possiamo dirlo con tutta tranquillità senza scaramanzie di sorta.


----------



## Raryof (27 Dicembre 2020)

Siamo in una situazione spaziale, abbiamo fatto 34 punti in 14 giornate e abbiamo giocato solo a Napoli con la formazione tipo, questo vuol dire che se dovessero prendere anche solo 3 giocatori a caso a gennaio col ritorno del titolari abbiamo in canna ancora più punti.. siamo dei marziani praticamente, siamo quella squadra che le altre sperano di incontrare senza almeno 4-5 giocatori per potersela giocare, come la Lazio che poi torna a casa con un gusto schifoso in bocca..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Siamo in una situazione spaziale, abbiamo fatto 34 punti in 14 giornate e abbiamo giocato solo a Napoli con la formazione tipo, questo vuol dire che se dovessero prendere anche solo 3 giocatori a caso a gennaio col ritorno del titolari abbiamo in canna ancora più punti.. siamo dei marziani praticamente, siamo quella squadra che le altre sperano di incontrare senza almeno 4-5 giocatori per potersela giocare, come la Lazio che poi torna a casa con un gusto schifoso in bocca..



Esatto. 

Per questo se facessimo mercato decente a Gennaio poi lo scudetto potremmo perderlo solo noi. SE. È questo il punto, è un SE maledettamente grosso.

La Champions non è più una preoccupazione per le ragioni dette nella pagina precedente, è proprio la situazione perfetta per fare l’ultimo salto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ho fatto tutti i calcoli qui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quanti punti invece nel caso in cui dalla prossima giornata partisse un cataclisma totale, tipo media punti del Milan di Inzaghi 14/15?


----------



## Raryof (27 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Per questo se facessimo mercato a Gennaio poi lo scudetto potremmo perderlo solo noi. SE. È questo il punto, è un SE maledettamente grosso.



Sulla carta sì, sulla carta se i titolari stessero bene potremmo provare a fare una tirata fino alla fine ma quei 3 giocatori in più servono troppo per evitare rischi imprevedibili.
Non si chiede di andare a comprare titolari ma giocatori utili, anche perché un calo psicofisico più avanti potrebbe esserci, oddio, non dovrebbe nemmeno visto che tanti dei nostri hanno giocato e poi fatto dei periodi belli lunghi senza giocare, segno che siamo sì giovani ma anche strutturati molto bene.
Vediamo che succede, bisogna fare le cose con calma senza essere però dei fessi sul mercato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Dicembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Quanti punti invece nel caso in cui dalla prossima giornata partisse un cataclisma totale, tipo media punti del Milan di Inzaghi 14/15?



Il Milan di Inzaghi aveva una media punti di 1,4 a partita (infatti chiuse a 52, una vergogna totale), se dalla prossima ci trasformassimo in un Milan di quel tipo fino a fine campionato chiuderemmo con 67 punti. Per questo ho scritto che per far perdere la CL a questa squadra servirebbe che si sostituisse la rosa attuale con quella dei disastrati Milan di Pippo o Sinisa. 



Raryof ha scritto:


> Sulla carta sì, sulla carta se i titolari stessero bene potremmo provare a fare una tirata fino alla fine ma quei 3 giocatori in più servono troppo per evitare rischi imprevedibili.
> Non si chiede di andare a comprare titolari ma giocatori utili, anche perché un calo psicofisico più avanti potrebbe esserci, oddio, non dovrebbe nemmeno visto che tanti dei nostri hanno giocato e poi fatto dei periodi belli lunghi senza giocare, segno che siamo sì giovani ma anche strutturati molto bene.
> Vediamo che succede, bisogna fare le cose con calma senza essere però dei fessi sul mercato.



Esatto, perfetto.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il Milan di Inzaghi aveva una media punti di 1,4 a partita, se dalla prossima ci trasformassimo in un Milan di quel tipo fino a fine campionato chiuderemmo con 67 punti.
> 
> 
> 
> Esatto, perfetto.



vabe però in quel caso ci sarebbe esonero e magari una scossa dal nuovo allenatore, tocchiamoci tutto va


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> vabe però in quel caso ci sarebbe esonero e magari una scossa dal nuovo allenatore, tocchiamoci tutto va



Ma guarda, uno scenario del genere lo vedo del tutto impossibile, per me già scendere ad una media di 2 punti a partita sarebbe un mezzo crollo con questa squadra, figuriamoci scendere a 1,9 (sarebbero 79 punti), 1,8 (stessa media del Milan di Gattuso, chiuderemmo a 77 e credo che sarebbe CL al 99,99999999999% periodico) o addirittura 1,4 come Superpippo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il Milan di Inzaghi aveva una media punti di 1,4 a partita (infatti chiuse a 52, una vergogna totale), se dalla prossima ci trasformassimo in un Milan di quel tipo fino a fine campionato chiuderemmo con 67 punti. Per questo ho scritto che per far perdere la CL a questa squadra servirebbe che si sostituisse la rosa attuale con quella dei disastrati Milan di Pippo o Sinisa.
> 
> 
> 
> Esatto, perfetto.



Il Milan di Inzaghi tra l'altro vinse 3 delle ultime 4 partite, tutte ininfluenti e con squadre demotivate.
Alla 35esima avevamo 43 punti, roba da salvezza striminzita.

No dai è improbabile che finiremo così


----------



## Raryof (27 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda, uno scenario del genere lo vedo del tutto impossibile, per me già scendere ad una media di 2 punti a partita sarebbe un mezzo crollo con questa squadra, figuriamoci scendere a 1,9 (sarebbero 79 punti), 1,8 (stessa media del Milan di Gattuso, chiuderemmo a 77 e credo che sarebbe CL al 99,99999999999% periodico) o addirittura 1,4 come Superpippo.



Quando parti forte puoi fare calcoli quando parti da cani puoi solo stringere le chiappe.
Sempre pensato, il materassino e l'asticella quest'anno sono di nostra proprietà, alziamo e abbassiamo quando ci pare e piace.
Nell'anno solare 2020 la media è stata di 2,2 punti a partita (se non ricordo male), quindi col ritorno dei titolari e un Milan meno scombriccolato tra le riserve la media dovrebbe rimanere quella o al limite abbassarsi a 2,1, sono quindi 81-82 punti che noi abbiamo in canna senza strafare, certo, bisogna vedere se ci sarà un ulteriore boost col ritorno dei titolari o se rimarremo sui livelli spaziali di giugno-dicembre 2020.
Chi vuole superare questo Milan deve mantenere una media di 2,6-2,8 punti a partita fino ad aprile, chi parte invece a 10 lunghezze di distanza deve non solo vincere sempre ma sperare che lo stesso Milan ritorni il Giannino di Inzaghi, insomma, durissima, forse nemmeno se partissimo tutte le partite in 10..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Quando parti forte puoi fare calcoli quando parti da cani puoi solo stringere le chiappe.
> Sempre pensato, il materassino e l'asticella quest'anno sono di nostra proprietà, alziamo e abbassiamo quando ci pare e piace.
> Nell'anno solare 2020 la media è stata di 2,2 punti a partita (se non ricordo male), quindi col ritorno dei titolari e un Milan meno scombriccolato tra le riserve la media dovrebbe rimanere quella o al limite abbassarsi a 2,1, sono quindi 81-82 punti che noi abbiamo in canna senza strafare, certo, bisogna vedere se ci sarà un ulteriore boost col ritorno dei titolari o se rimarremo sui livelli spaziali di giugno-dicembre 2020.
> Chi vuole superare questo Milan deve mantenere una media di 2,6-2,8 punti a partita fino ad aprile, chi parte invece a 10 lunghezze di distanza deve non solo vincere sempre ma sperare che lo stesso Milan ritorni il Giannino di Inzaghi, insomma, durissima, forse nemmeno se partissimo tutte le partite in 10..



Yessssss.


----------



## bmb (27 Dicembre 2020)

Verosimilmente faremo 82-85 punti.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Dicembre 2020)

1. 34 punti in 14 giornate, ovvero 2,42 punti a partita fino ad ora sono strameritati. In proiezione sono 92 punti e non abbiamo rubato nulla. 
2. Siamo la squadra più giovane d'Europa, non capisco perchè dovremmo avere un calo fisico
3. Organicamente, al netto di nuovi innesti, una squadra giovane può solo migliorare

Insomma, al netto di sfortune varie, quali potrebbero essere infortuni di giocatori chiave, sembrano ampiamente a portata di mano gli 83 punti che hanno garantito lo scudetto alla Juventus lo scorso anno. Mi sembra veramente il livello MINIMO


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Aggiungiamoci che è pure crollata la troiata del “calcio inattendibile post-pandemico”, in quanto in Germania il Bayern è primo in classifica, in Spagna ad essere prime a pari punti sono le due di Madrid, in Inghilterra primi sono i Reds. Guardacaso, tutte squadre inequivocabilmente FORTI.

Ricordo alcuni parlare della Real Sociedad che aveva iniziato bene il campionato e fare parallelismi con questo Milan, ovviamente parallelismi in malafede atti a mostrare un’inconsistenza del calcio post-pandemico (come se tale calcio facesse venire i piedi sopraffini a chi li ha storti, desse velocità a chi è lento, desse palle a chi è uno smidollato e di converso azzoppasse, non si sa come, i forti “veri”), e non possono manco più aggrapparsi a quello perché la Real Sociedad è (come previsto e prevedibile) crollata.



Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> 1. 34 punti in 14 giornate, ovvero 2,42 punti a partita fino ad ora sono strameritati. In proiezione sono 92 punti e non abbiamo rubato nulla.
> 2. Siamo la squadra più giovane d'Europa, non capisco perchè dovremmo avere un calo fisico
> 3. Organicamente, al netto di nuovi innesti, una squadra giovane può solo migliorare
> 
> Insomma, al netto di sfortune varie, quali potrebbero essere infortuni di giocatori chiave, sembrano ampiamente a portata di mano gli 83 punti che hanno garantito lo scudetto alla Juventus lo scorso anno. Mi sembra veramente il livello MINIMO



Esatto. Addirittura, poi, sotto gli 80 punti si potrebbe parlare di stagione negativa, per come siamo messi alla quattordicesima.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Confermo la mia tesi sui 60-65 punti...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Confermo la mia tesi sui 60-65 punti...



Ahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahha mi hai fatto ribaltare!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahha mi hai fatto ribaltare!



Io inizio a vederla male.
Tutte i tifosi che vogliono il mercato, che stanno abbandonando ragazzi e squadra alla ricerca di un profeta che non verrà e caricando a pallettoni il fucile delle polemiche al primo risultato sbagliato.

Vedo una brutta piega, invece di stringersi intorno a questi ragazzi siamo pronti a rilanciare la macchina del pianto.

Vedo scurirsi l’orizzonte.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Dicembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io inizio a vederla male.
> Tutte i tifosi che vogliono il mercato, che stanno abbandonando ragazzi e squadra alla ricerca di un profeta che non verrà e caricando a pallettoni il fucile delle polemiche al primo risultato sbagliato.
> 
> Vedo una brutta piega, invece di stringersi intorno a questi ragazzi siamo pronti a rilanciare la macchina del pianto.
> ...



non penso Maldini sia l'ultimo arrivato ed è già stato detto (anche da Pioli) che la squadra non verrà rivoluzionata ma solo fatto qualche innesto da opportunità di mercato. Pioli ha ribadito che chi arriva deve avere la stessa testa di chi è già qui. Insomma si cercherà di cedere solo quelli palesemente fuori progetto come Duarte e Musacchio, forse Conti. Il difensore centrale giovane mi sembra l'unico vero innesto ed ulteriori saranno opportunità di mercato come potrebbe essere un centrocampista.


----------



## Sam (27 Dicembre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> vabe però in quel caso ci sarebbe esonero e magari una scossa dal nuovo allenatore, tocchiamoci tutto va


In quel caso, penso che prima ancora dell'esonero ci sarebbe nonno Ibra a prenderli tutti a calci nel sedere.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io inizio a vederla male.
> Tutte i tifosi che vogliono il mercato, che stanno abbandonando ragazzi e squadra alla ricerca di un profeta che non verrà e caricando a pallettoni il fucile delle polemiche al primo risultato sbagliato.
> 
> Vedo una brutta piega, invece di stringersi intorno a questi ragazzi siamo pronti a rilanciare la macchina del pianto.
> ...




Ma figuriamoci, chi li abbandona questi ragazzi. Sono eroici. E comunque per il mercato si parla di innesti ragionati, di certo nessuno vuole una rivoluzione o chissà cosa. Non è che non volere l’immobilismo equivalga a quanto da te detto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non penso Maldini sia l'ultimo arrivato ed è già stato detto (anche da Pioli) che la squadra non verrà rivoluzionata ma solo fatto qualche innesto da opportunità di mercato. Pioli ha ribadito che chi arriva deve avere la stessa testa di chi è già qui. Insomma si cercherà di cedere solo quelli palesemente fuori progetto come Duarte e Musacchio, forse Conti. Il difensore centrale giovane mi sembra l'unico vero innesto ed ulteriori saranno opportunità di mercato come potrebbe essere un centrocampista.



Si ma i ifosi sono giá pronti a montare la polemica al primo risultato perché i sionisti non hanno portato Messi e Hazard. Vedo troppa gente che non vede l’ora che ci sia il primo passo falso per far ripartire il motore della,polemica e del malcontento.

Questi risultati stanno facendo soffrire molti tifosi che infatti cercano di dividere i meriti della parte tecnica dai non-meriti della societá.

Giá pronti con il fucile spianato al primo stop sbagliato di Kruni che ci costerá un gol.

Questo era un mercato da affrontare con serenitá, siamo messi bene, se ci sono opportunitá bene, altrimenti va bene Cosí... invece in moltissimi post si vedono giá i fucili caricati contro societá, proprietá e dirigenza.

Ribadisco, vedo nuvole nere all’orizzonte. Era meglio che non ci fosse il mercato.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma figuriamoci, chi li abbandona questi ragazzi. Sono eroici. E comunque per il mercato si parla di innesti ragionati, di certo nessuno vuole una rivoluzione o chissà cosa. Non è che non volere l’immobilismo equivalga a quanto da te detto.



Ne riparliamo al primo punto perso per un errore di Gabbia o per il gol sbagliato da Leao.

Vediamo se non esploderá il “ve l’avevo detto, io che ho sempre ragione!”.

Siccome questi eventi sono inevitabili....

Boh! Saró esagerato, mi sarei aspettato post di Lodi per tutto e tutti, almeno finora, invece vedo che il sangue amaro é li che cova, pronto ad esplodere. E questo mi fa dispiacere. Ma Amen. Speriamo di vincerle tutte almeno fino ad Aprile cosí il problema non si pone.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ne riparliamo al primo punto perso per un errore di Gabbia o per il gol sbagliato da Leao.
> 
> Vediamo se non esploderá il “ve l’avevo detto, io che ho sempre ragione!”.
> 
> ...



Ma figurati, solo lodi per i ragazzi e per la dirigenza. Le critiche sono state fatte ad altri personaggi che non hanno nulla a che vedere coi calciatori o con Maldini/Massara.


----------



## Raryof (27 Dicembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ne riparliamo al primo punto perso per un errore di Gabbia o per il gol sbagliato da Leao.
> 
> Vediamo se non esploderá il “ve l’avevo detto, io che ho sempre ragione!”.
> 
> ...



Post di lodi per tutti e per tutto? e perché mai?
Errori del singolo ci sono stati e ci saranno sempre, li abbiamo visti a fino a 4 giorni fa, un rigore per un mezzo pestone e un errore di posizionamento su un'azione comunque molto ben fatta dalla Lazio, gli errori fanno parte del gioco il punto è farne meno di altri come stiamo facendo noi da tantissimi mesi pur giocando con una rosa giovanissima.
Gli errori servono e sono utili, io son ben contento di vedere Kalulu che va in difficoltà spesso, lo stesso Gabbia, quando i giovani giocano e capiscono le situazioni, il ritmo che devono tenere, questo serve ed è un passaggio fondamentale per dimostrare poi di poter stare nel Milan pur convivendo col rischio di poter finire nel dimenticatoio molto presto (e il Milan è un ambiente tosto tosto per tutti). Io penso che il gruppo ne sia uscito più forte perché venivamo davvero dal buio più pesto ed è proprio da lì che siamo rinati e siamo quello che siamo oggi, perché abbiamo saputo trasformare la sofferenza in forza ulteriore, gli errori in 2 gol a partita, le papere di Donna in gol al 92°, le partite malate sotto 0-2 in 2-2 di cuore che ci stavano stretti..
Alla distanza vince chi è più forte, chi è più squadra, questo è, le lodi sono già arrivate e tante, critiche solo se giuste.
Bisogna rimanere calmi e pensare al da farsi coscienti della nostra forza e del nostro gruppo, se le altre vorranno superarci potranno benissimo vincerle tutte come hai consigliato tu sopra. Noi? noi no, ma ci proveremo come sempre.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Dicembre 2020)

Per me, tra 80 e 85, perfetti per arrivare secondi o terzi, dietro Juve o Inter la cui profondità ed esperienza verrà buona con il passare del tempo.

Per me, classifica finale 

1) Inter 91 pts
2) Juventus 85 pts 
3) Milan 82 pts 
4) Roma 77 pts 
5) Napoli 72 pts 
6) Atalanta 70 pts
7) Lazio 68 pts


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Dicembre 2020)

Comunque ricordo che venivano fatte stime simili anche quando la Roma vinse le prime 10 partite di campionato con 30 punti in 10 partite.
A fine campionato arrivò ad 85, quindi fece 55 punti nelle successive 28, media di 1,9, con un deciso calo di media punti


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Post di lodi per tutti e per tutto? e perché mai?
> Errori del singolo ci sono stati e ci saranno sempre, li abbiamo visti a fino a 4 giorni fa, un rigore per un mezzo pestone e un errore di posizionamento su un'azione comunque molto ben fatta dalla Lazio, gli errori fanno parte del gioco il punto è farne meno di altri come stiamo facendo noi da tantissimi mesi pur giocando con una rosa giovanissima.
> Gli errori servono e sono utili, io son ben contento di vedere Kalulu che va in difficoltà spesso, lo stesso Gabbia, quando i giovani giocano e capiscono le situazioni, il ritmo che devono tenere, questo serve ed è un passaggio fondamentale per dimostrare poi di poter stare nel Milan pur convivendo col rischio di poter finire nel dimenticatoio molto presto (e il Milan è un ambiente tosto tosto per tutti). Io penso che il gruppo ne sia uscito più forte perché venivamo davvero dal buio più pesto ed è proprio da lì che siamo rinati e siamo quello che siamo oggi, perché abbiamo saputo trasformare la sofferenza in forza ulteriore, gli errori in 2 gol a partita, le papere di Donna in gol al 92°, le partite malate sotto 0-2 in 2-2 di cuore che ci stavano stretti..
> Alla distanza vince chi è più forte, chi è più squadra, questo è, le lodi sono già arrivate e tante, critiche solo se giuste.
> Bisogna rimanere calmi e pensare al da farsi coscienti della nostra forza e del nostro gruppo, se le altre vorranno superarci potranno benissimo vincerle tutte come hai consigliato tu sopra. Noi? noi no, ma ci proveremo come sempre.



Ma un conto é dire “tizio, qui ha sbagliato, avrebbe dovuto fare...”
Un altro é dire “sto cesso inenarrabile! Che cavolo aspettiamo a mandarlo a pedate sulla luna? Colpa,di quei colomberi in societá che questa estate lo hanno tenuto quando era palese anche a mia nonna che serviva uno al suo posto!”.

Insomma, aspettare l’errore singolo per demolire il giocatore è con lui la societá.

Basta guardare un pó di post delle partite pareggiate...

Figuriamoci alla prima sconfitta....


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Si ma i ifosi sono giá pronti a montare la polemica al primo risultato perché i sionisti non hanno portato Messi e Hazard. Vedo troppa gente che non vede l’ora che ci sia il primo passo falso per far ripartire il motore della,polemica e del malcontento.
> 
> Questi risultati stanno facendo soffrire molti tifosi che infatti cercano di dividere i meriti della parte tecnica dai non-meriti della societá.
> 
> ...



La società non si farà certo condizionare dai tifosi e acquisteranno solo nel caso l’ipotetico nuovo acquisto rispetti certi dettami.


----------



## Raryof (27 Dicembre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Per me, tra 80 e 85, perfetti per arrivare secondi o terzi, dietro Juve o Inter la cui profondità ed esperienza verrà buona con il passare del tempo.
> 
> Per me, classifica finale
> 
> ...



Quindi la Roma che non vince mezzo scontro diretto nemmeno a piagne a fine stagione sarà solo a 5 lunghezze dal Milan!? (per me la Roma deve sperare che il Napoli tracolli e allo stesso tempo pure l'Atalanta o è fritta). 
La Juve per fare 85 punti deve andare a vincere: 
A Milano contro di noi e contro l'Inter.
A Napoli.
A Bergamo.

Ce la farà?

Sarà un campionato a cifre più basse questo, perché a parte due le altre si sono tolte dei punti, ad esempio Atalanta, Roma e Lazio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Quindi la Roma che non vince mezzo scontro diretto nemmeno a piagne a fine stagione sarà solo a 5 lunghezze dal Milan!? (per me la Roma deve sperare che il Napoli tracolli e allo stesso tempo pure l'Atalanta o è fritta).
> La Juve per fare 85 punti deve andare a vincere:
> A Milano contro di noi e contro l'Inter.
> A Napoli.
> ...



Per me è una classifica scaramantica, anche perché abbiamo visto tutti come l’Inda ha vinto le ultime sette (e in generale il culo e il giocare male non paga, mai, noi pure ne vincemmo sei di fila ad inizio 2019 con Gattuso e poi sappiamo cosa è successo). I gobbi poi chiuderebbero il girone d’andata a 42 punti solo se vincessero tutte le ultime sei partite (visto che devono recuperare quella col Napoli) che gli rimangono, siccome difficilmente accadrà, molto difficilmente, ed è molto più realistico che chiudano il girone d’andata con 36/38 punti massimo, beh ti lascio immaginare quante probabilità abbiano di chiudere a 85 punti il campionato.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> *Per me è una classifica scaramantica*, anche perché abbiamo visto tutti come l’Inda ha vinto le ultime sette (e in generale il culo e il giocare male non paga, mai, noi pure ne vincemmo sei di fila ad inizio 2019 con Gattuso e poi sappiamo cosa è successo). I gobbi poi chiuderebbero il girone d’andata a 42 punti solo se vincessero tutte le ultime sei partite (visto che devono recuperare quella col Napoli) che gli rimangono, siccome difficilmente accadrà, molto difficilmente, ed è molto più realistico che chiudano il girone d’andata con 36/38 punti massimo, beh ti lascio immaginare quante probabilità abbiano di chiudere a 85 punti il campionato.



Non confermo e non smentisco...


----------



## Raryof (27 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per me è una classifica scaramantica, anche perché abbiamo visto tutti come l’Inda ha vinto le ultime sette (e in generale il culo e il giocare male non paga, mai, noi pure ne vincemmo sei di fila ad inizio 2019 con Gattuso e poi sappiamo cosa è successo). I gobbi poi chiuderebbero il girone d’andata a 42 punti solo se vincessero tutte le ultime sei partite (visto che devono recuperare quella col Napoli) che gli rimangono, siccome difficilmente accadrà, molto difficilmente, ed è molto più realistico che chiudano il girone d’andata con 36/38 punti massimo, beh ti lascio immaginare quante probabilità ci sono che chiudano a 85 punti.



La Juve ha un gennaio tremendo e poi ricomincia il girone di ritorno (con due scontri diretti di fila), in più avranno la finale di supercoppa di mezzo e il recupero col Napoli che andrà probabilmente rigiocato a febbraio prima della Champions.. Un fottìo di partite da giocare e da stravincere, un fottìo di partite dove anche una sola sconfitta potrebbe far tracollare totalmente la stagione.

Juventus-Udinese
Milan-Juventus
Juventus-Sassuolo
Inter-Juventus

poi già a febbraio subito i botti con altri due scontri diretti (chissà per cosa) con Napoli e Roma, segno che il calendario glielo avevano fatto per concedergli una fase di calma piatta nel bel mezzo della stagione contando che la Juve solitamente partiva sempre forte e metteva in cascina i punti proprio prima dell'inverno, calendario piatto per puntare alla Champs anche quest'anno infatti se guardate il calendario tra i due scontri di coppa c'è il nulla totale in campionato.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Comunque ricordo che venivano fatte stime simili anche quando la Roma vinse le prime 10 partite di campionato con 30 punti in 10 partite.
> A fine campionato arrivò ad 85, quindi fece 55 punti nelle successive 28, media di 1,9, con un deciso calo di media punti



Beh la Roma giocò alcune partite del finale con poca voglia. Ricordo un 1-4 col Catania giocando con molte riserve. Volendo avrebbe superato facilmente quota 90.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non confermo e non smentisco...



Ahahahahahahahahahaha immaginavo. 



Raryof ha scritto:


> La Juve ha un gennaio tremendo e poi ricomincia il girone di ritorno (con due scontri diretti di fila), in più avranno la finale di supercoppa di mezzo e il recupero col Napoli che andrà probabilmente rigiocato a febbraio prima della Champions.. Un fottìo di partite da giocare e da stravincere, un fottìo di partite dove anche una sola sconfitta potrebbe far tracollare totalmente la stagione.
> 
> Juventus-Udinese
> Milan-Juventus
> ...



Esatto. Infatti sia i miei amici e conoscenti gobbi che quelli che leggo in giro per i forums vari parlano ormai di preoccuparsi di arrivare tra le prime quattro, non a caso.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Dicembre 2020)

ragazzi smettiamola con queste previsioni ottimistiche che ci hanno portato sempre male. Ritorniamo sulla vecchia strada, se ci va di lusso arriviamo a 60 punti.


----------



## Marcex7 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Dalla stagione 14/15 in poi,per arrivare quarti si è sempre dovuto fare più punti rispetto alla stagione precedente(unica eccezione la stagione 18/19).
La stagione passata si è chiusa con la Lazio quarta con 78 punti.
Concordo con [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION] che sia più facile per noi centrare la qualificazione piuttosto che perderla,ma è ancora troppo presto per avere certezze o quasi.
Detto questo,credo che finiremo in un range compreso tra 73 e 78


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Dalla stagione 14/15 in poi,per arrivare quarti si è sempre dovuto fare più punti rispetto alla stagione precedente(unica eccezione la stagione 18/19).
> La stagione passata si è chiusa con la Lazio quarta con 78 punti.
> Concordo con [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION] che sia più facile per noi centrare la qualificazione piuttosto che perderla,ma è ancora troppo presto per avere certezze o quasi.
> Detto questo,credo che finiremo in un range compreso tra 73 e 78



Sarebbe molto negativo, vorrebbe dire cominciare ad avere una media punti dalla prossima fino a fine campionato degna del Milan di Montella (e vorrebbe anche dire che i rinforzi l’anno prossimo dovrebbero essere massicci, ma tanto, perché se calassimo così tanto vorrebbe dire che non solo non avremmo lottato per vincere quest’anno -cosa che spero di fare fino alla fine- ma che non potremo farlo neanche l’anno prossimo e che, anzi, rischieremmo pure di rimanere fuori dalle prime quattro il prossimo campionato, e che aveva ragione chi reputava “casuale” il Milan del 2020). Speriamo non sia così.

Anche perché con un range di punti come quello si rischierebbe pure la CL, mi sa.


----------



## Marcex7 (30 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe molto negativo, vorrebbe dire cominciare ad avere una media punti dalla prossima fino a fine campionato degna del Milan di Montella (e vorrebbe anche dire che i rinforzi l’anno prossimo dovrebbero essere massicci, ma tanto, e che aveva ragione chi reputava “casuale” il Milan del 2020). Speriamo non sia così.
> 
> Anche perché con un range di punti come quello si rischierebbe pure la CL, mi sa.


Per me chiudere il girone a 43 punti sarebbe tanta roba.Partendo da questa base,rischieremmo di chiudere a 86pt la stagione.A te sembra fattibile?A me no e ti dico anche perchè...
1Non credo vinceremo anche al ritorno con Lazio,Inter e Napoli.
2 Nella seconda parte della stagione le "piccole" sono più rognose perchè i punti diventano pesanti.
3.Noi stiamo andando a millemila km/h e prima o poi ci normalizzeremo.Siamo un'ottima squadra ma non siamo più forti nè di Inter e nè di Juve che non stanno marciando come dovrebbero.
Per me in Cl ci andremo ma sarà battaglia


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Per me chiudere il girone a 43 punti sarebbe tanta roba.Partendo da questa base,rischieremmo di chiudere a 86pt la stagione.A te sembra fattibile?A me no e ti dico anche perchè...
> 1Non credo vinceremo anche al ritorno con Lazio,Inter e Napoli.
> 2 Nella seconda parte della stagione le "piccole" sono più rognose perchè i punti diventano pesanti.
> 3.Noi stiamo andando a millemila km/h e prima o poi ci normalizzeremo.Siamo un'ottima squadra ma non siamo più forti nè di Inter e nè di Juve che non stanno marciando come dovrebbero.
> Per me in Cl ci andremo ma sarà battaglia



Guarda, non so se possiamo fare 86 punti, anche se nel corso del 2020 (anno solare) ne abbiamo fatti 76 in 35 partite, e oltre ad indicare che il potenziale per fare 86 punti in 38 partite c’è eccome, questi non possono essere un caso, non ho mai visto dei “casi” durati 35 partite. 5 partite si. 8 anche, 10 pure, 15 allo stesso modo. Ma poi basta, mai vista una squadra tenere un ritmo molto aldisopra delle sue capacità per 35 partite, si diceva lo stesso anche della Juve di Conte, la prima Juve di Conte, che fossero scarsi, che stessero andando al 300%, che fossero una manica di scarponi, poi si è visto cosa hanno fatto negli anni successivi con pochi innesti.

Comunque anche se non potessimo farne 86 c’è una bella differenza tra farne 86 e chiudere in un range tra i 73 e i 78. A mio avviso questa squadra, per i valori che ha e per quanto mostrato in tutto il 2020, deve chiudere la stagione ad almeno 80/82 punti (posto che io spero che ci giocheremo lo scudetto fino alla fine). Chiudere nel range da te detto sarebbe allarmante perché vorrebbe dire che l’anno prossimo senza intervenire sul mercato con l’artiglieria pesante non solo ci scorderemmo lo scudo ma potremmo addirittura rimanere fuori dalle prime quattro (perché di fatto chiudere in quel range vorrebbe dire non tenere più un ritmo CL da qui a fine stagione e vivere di rendita e qualificarsi per quanto fatto finora e per il fieno in cascina messo finora) e ricominciare l’incubo.


Aggiungo anche che in genere noi nella seconda parte della stagione storicamente facciamo meglio che nella prima.


----------



## Marcex7 (30 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Guarda, non so se possiamo fare 86 punti, anche se nel corso del 2020 (anno solare) ne abbiamo fatti 76 in 35 partite, e oltre ad indicare che il potenziale per fare 86 punti in 38 partite c’è eccome, questi non possono essere un caso, non ho mai visto dei “casi” durati 35 partite. 5 partite si. 8 anche, 10 pure, 15 allo stesso modo. Ma poi basta, mai vista una squadra tenere un ritmo molto aldisopra delle sue capacità per 35 partite, si diceva lo stesso anche della Juve di Conte, la prima Juve di Conte, che fossero scarsi, che stessero andando al 300%, che fossero una manica di scarponi, poi si è visto cosa hanno fatto negli anni successivi con pochi innesti.
> 
> Comunque anche se non potessimo farne 86 c’è una bella differenza tra farne 86 e chiudere in un range tra i 73 e i 78. A mio avviso questa squadra, per i valori che ha e per quanto mostrato in tutto il 2020, deve chiudere la stagione ad almeno 80/82 punti (posto che io spero che ci giocheremo lo scudetto fino alla fine). Chiudere nel range da te detto sarebbe allarmante perché vorrebbe dire che l’anno prossimo senza intervenire sul mercato con l’artiglieria pesante non solo ci scorderemmo lo scudo ma potremmo addirittura rimanere fuori dalle prime quattro (perché di fatto chiudere in quel range vorrebbe dire non tenere più un ritmo CL da qui a fine stagione e vivere di rendita e qualificarsi per quanto fatto finora e per il fieno in cascina messo finora) e ricominciare l’incubo.
> 
> ...


Chiudere a 78 punti sarebbe un +12 sulla stagione passata.Tu lo vedi un così brutto risultato?Tu a inizio stagione dove lo vedevi il Milan?Perchè io lo vedevo a lottare per il quarto posto.
Io credo che per fare i punti da te pronosticati, noi dobbiamo continuare a fare piuttosto bene e le altre continuare a fare maluccio.Che dire?Speriamo tu abbia ragione


----------



## Raryof (30 Dicembre 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Per me chiudere il girone a 43 punti sarebbe tanta roba.Partendo da questa base,rischieremmo di chiudere a 86pt la stagione.A te sembra fattibile?A me no e ti dico anche perchè...
> 1Non credo vinceremo anche al ritorno con Lazio,Inter e Napoli.
> 2 Nella seconda parte della stagione le "piccole" sono più rognose perchè i punti diventano pesanti.
> 3.Noi stiamo andando a millemila km/h e prima o poi ci normalizzeremo.Siamo un'ottima squadra ma non siamo più forti nè di Inter e nè di Juve che non stanno marciando come dovrebbero.
> Per me in Cl ci andremo ma sarà battaglia



Discorsi troppo da Giannino, ora l'aria è un'altra, nessuno a parte noi andrà a vincere a Napoli e contro l'Inter in trasferta, le partite sulla carta più ostiche al pari della trasferta di Torino che però avremo a fine stagione come la partita contro l'Atalanta quindi le devi proprio togliere da certi discorsi e contare solamente le partite di gennaio del prossimo mese che comunque non sentenzieranno proprio nulla perché ci saranno quando il distacco sarà ancora di almeno 7 o più punti tra Milan e le due suddette, è anche vero però il discorso inverso cioè che il Milan al ritorno contro Genoa e Parma non butterà nessun punto e le altre per crearci qualche grattacapo dovranno fare filotti di 7-8 vittorie di fila (e qualche scontro diretto c'è sempre per forza in un range di 7-8 partite) come ha fatto l'Inter (e non è neppure riuscita a superarci in classifica, un Milan falcidiato dagli infortuni poi che doveva fare 6 su 6 tra Sassuolo e Lazio per chiudere in testa..).
Ce le vedi le altre vincere 7-8 partite di fila tutte assieme? statisticamente è impossibile perché come ho già scritto dovranno incontrarsi tra di loro e togliersi dei punti.
Fare meno di 82 punti vorrebbe dire mezzo fallimento, con questa rosa e coi titolari tornati tutti disponibili, questo Milan ha fatto una sola partita con tutta la squadra titolare (e l'assenza di Leao) a Napoli, per il resto mai visti al completo, eppure è lì in testa, che ha fatto i punti che doveva fare per entrare tra le 4 e per gestire il proprio percorso senza dover pensare troppo alle altre.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Chiudere a 78 punti sarebbe un +12 sulla stagione passata.Tu lo vedi un così brutto risultato?Tu a inizio stagione dove lo vedevi il Milan?Perchè io lo vedevo a lottare per il quarto posto.
> Io credo che per fare i punti da te pronosticati, noi dobbiamo continuare a fare piuttosto bene e le altre continuare a fare maluccio.Che dire?Speriamo tu abbia ragione



Per fare i punti che ho detto (cioè attorno agli 82) basterebbe tenere almeno una media di due punti a partita, cosa che vedo assolutamente nelle corde di questa squadra, anzi lo ritengo il risultato minimo per i valori che abbiamo, cioè proprio una marcia da “senza strafare”, ecco. Ad inizio stagione credevo che fossimo una squadra tra i 70 e i 75 punti, ma perché nemmeno io mi ero reso conto pienamente del nostro valore e pure in me c’era il timore che il calcio post lockdown non fosse del tutto attendibile. Poi però con l’inizio e il prosieguo della presente stagione ho anche dovuto “rileggere” sotto un’altra chiave quanto fatto da Giugno in poi, e dargli il credito che meritava. Non vincevamo perché “affrontavamo squadre a terra” come sentenziato da molti guru, vincevamo perché eravamo forti. E adesso siamo in testa per lo stesso motivo. Tra l’altro pure negli altri campionati in testa ci sono le più forti, segno che il Coviddi in fin dei conti non ha fatto sbarellare proprio nulla, ci avevano provato con la Real Sociedad che era partita bene, ma poi si è rivelata la classica squadretta che parte bene (e tra l’altro non aveva certo fatto quanto fatto da noi in tutto il 2020, aveva azzeccato solo qualche partita all’inizio di questo campionato) e poi si squaglia, e infatti ora anche nella Liga Spagnola ci sono appaiate in testa le più forti, così come in Premier è in testa la più forte e idem in Bundesliga.



Raryof ha scritto:


> Discorsi troppo da Giannino, ora l'aria è un'altra, nessuno a parte noi andrà a vincere a Napoli e contro l'Inter in trasferta, le partite sulla carta più ostiche al pari della trasferta di Torino che però avremo a fine stagione come la partita contro l'Atalanta quindi le devi proprio togliere da certi discorsi e contare solamente le partite di gennaio del prossimo mese che comunque non sentenzieranno proprio nulla perché ci saranno quando il distacco sarà ancora di almeno 7 o più punti tra Milan e le due suddette, è anche vero però il discorso inverso cioè che il Milan al ritorno contro Genoa e Parma non butterà nessun punto e le altre per crearci qualche grattacapo dovranno fare filotti di 7-8 vittorie di fila (e qualche scontro diretto c'è sempre per forza in un range di 7-8 partite) come ha fatto l'Inter (e non è neppure riuscita a superarci in classifica, un Milan falcidiato dagli infortuni poi che doveva fare 6 su 6 tra Sassuolo e Lazio per chiudere in testa..).
> Ce le vedi le altre vincere 7-8 partite di fila tutte assieme? statisticamente è impossibile perché come ho già scritto dovranno incontrarsi tra di loro e togliersi dei punti.
> Fare meno di 82 punti vorrebbe dire mezzo fallimento, con questa rosa e coi titolari tornati tutti disponibili, questo Milan ha fatto una sola partita con tutta la squadra titolare (e l'assenza di Leao) a Napoli, per il resto mai visti al completo, eppure è lì in testa, che ha fatto i punti che doveva fare per entrare tra le 4 e per gestire il proprio percorso senza dover pensare troppo alle altre.



Perfetto Rary, perfetto.

Pensare che siamo un punto sopra l’Inda senza aver potuto, se non raramente, schierare la spina dorsale della squadra titolare la dice lunghissima su questi ragazzi.


----------



## Marcex7 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Discorsi troppo da Giannino, ora l'aria è un'altra, nessuno a parte noi andrà a vincere a Napoli e contro l'Inter in trasferta, le partite sulla carta più ostiche al pari della trasferta di Torino che però avremo a fine stagione come la partita contro l'Atalanta quindi le devi proprio togliere da certi discorsi e contare solamente le partite di gennaio del prossimo mese che comunque non sentenzieranno proprio nulla perché ci saranno quando il distacco sarà ancora di almeno 7 o più punti tra Milan e le due suddette, è anche vero però il discorso inverso cioè che il Milan al ritorno contro Genoa e Parma non butterà nessun punto e le altre per crearci qualche grattacapo dovranno fare filotti di 7-8 vittorie di fila (e qualche scontro diretto c'è sempre per forza in un range di 7-8 partite) come ha fatto l'Inter (e non è neppure riuscita a superarci in classifica, un Milan falcidiato dagli infortuni poi che doveva fare 6 su 6 tra Sassuolo e Lazio per chiudere in testa..).
> Ce le vedi le altre vincere 7-8 partite di fila tutte assieme? statisticamente è impossibile perché come ho già scritto dovranno incontrarsi tra di loro e togliersi dei punti.
> Fare meno di 82 punti vorrebbe dire mezzo fallimento, con questa rosa e coi titolari tornati tutti disponibili, questo Milan ha fatto una sola partita con tutta la squadra titolare (e l'assenza di Leao) a Napoli, per il resto mai visti al completo, eppure è lì in testa, che ha fatto i punti che doveva fare per entrare tra le 4 e per gestire il proprio percorso senza dover pensare troppo alle altre.



In Agosto ce lo vedevi il Milan fare 34 punti a inizio campionato e vincere con merito con Lazio,Inter,Napoli ed essere primo in classifica?Se sì allora il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega.
Io non vedo sulla carta il Milan più forte del Napoli e della Lazio o dell'Atalanta:Lo vedo più in forma ma non più forte


----------



## Raryof (30 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Pensare che siamo un punto sopra l’Inda senza aver potuto, se non raramente, schierare la spina dorsale della squadra titolare la dice lunghissima su questi ragazzi.





E c'è da dire che adesso per l'Inter arriveranno le partite peggiori perché in questo mese e mezzo a parte il Napoli (a terra e senza parecchi titolari) ha incontrato solo squadrette o squadre molto alla portata per loro dopo la scoppola in Champs, dopo la partita col Crotone avranno la Samp in trasferta e poi Roma e Juve prima di andare a Udine, non proprio il massimo per continuare il filotto.. alla peggio toglieranno punti a Roma e Juve.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> In Agosto ce lo vedevi il Milan fare 34 punti a inizio campionato e vincere con merito con Lazio,Inter,Napoli ed essere primo in classifica?Se sì allora il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega.
> Io non vedo sulla carta il Milan più forte del Napoli e della Lazio o dell'Atalanta:Lo vedo più in forma ma non più forte



Si guarda, l’11 titolare del Milan confrontato soprattutto con quello di Lazio e Atalanta creerebbe davvero problemi ad ogni allenatore, per decidere chi mettere in campo e chi no.


----------



## Raryof (30 Dicembre 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> In Agosto ce lo vedevi il Milan fare 34 punti a inizio campionato e vincere con merito con Lazio,Inter,Napoli ed essere primo in classifica?Se sì allora il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega.
> Io non vedo sulla carta il Milan più forte del Napoli e della Lazio o dell'Atalanta:Lo vedo più in forma ma non più forte





Raryof ha scritto:


> Con questi senza altri rinforzi 70-72 se non abbiamo crolli e arriviamo al traguardo normalmente, il che significa giocare sfruttando tutti i giocatori che abbiamo senza perdere 2 mesi dietro il modulo da usare. Facessimo invece una stagione fenomenale, sempre con questi, almeno 77 punti ma con Calabria terzino e senza troppe scelte là dietro è assolutamente impensabile superare i 75 punti.
> Con l'acquisto di Milenkovic, Chiesa, Jovic a fine mercato, un altro centrale tipo Ajer (al posto del duo di inutili), Baka/altro cc di sostanza *superare gli 80 punti non sarebbe così impossibile ma vorrebbe dire perdere massimo 2-3 partite e quindi fare le onde durante gli scontri diretti.*
> Il punto è capire cosa vorranno fare, rischiare o no? io preferirei di no visto che le possibilità per non farlo ci sono e sono alla portata, dopo tanti anni abbiamo la possibilità di poter scegliere se provarci davvero o meno, tra 12 giorni capiremo meglio..




Messaggio preso da questo topic, io avevo pensato che con il giusto mercato (e quindi un girone d'andata a ritmi altissimi) avremmo potuto superare gli 80 punti, valutando tutto tutto, rosa, forma, motivazioni ecc, siccome la squadra ha cominciato da dove aveva finito (pur con tutti i problemi che abbiamo avuto) la mia sensazione sarebbe rimasta quella anche senza altri acquisti.
2-3 sconfitte in STAGIONE massimo, chiarisco.
E 2 sconfitte vuol dire solo una cosa a casa mia..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E c'è da dire che adesso per l'Inter arriveranno le partite peggiori perché in questo mese e mezzo a parte il Napoli (a terra e senza parecchi titolari) ha incontrato solo squadrette o squadre molto alla portata per loro dopo la scoppola in Champs, dopo la partita col Crotone avranno la Samp in trasferta e poi Roma e Juve prima di andare a Udine, non proprio il massimo per continuare il filotto.. alla peggio toglieranno punti a Roma e Juve.



Questa è la classifica dell’anno solare 2020

1) MILAN: 79 punti (35 partite)

2) INTER: 73 punti (35 partite)

3) ATALANTA: 69 punti (34 partite)

4) JUVENTUS: 68 punti (35 partite)

5) NAPOLI: 63 punti (35 partite)

6) LAZIO: 63 punti (36 partite) 

Mi ricordavo male peraltro, i punti fatti da noi sono 79, non 76.

Ma oggi scopro che in questo lasso di tempo abbiamo fatto 10 punti in più dell’Atalanta e 16 in più della Lazio non perché più forti ma perché più in forma. E si che in tanti anni di calcio credevo di aver imparato che puoi “ingannare” i valori nelle competizioni brevi (grazie appunto ad un periodo di forma -periodo che, per definizione, è limitato nel tempo, e non dura il tempo di una stagione intera- o grazie ad episodi più o meno fortunati ecc) ma che nelle competizioni lunghe, e su 30 e oltre partite, i valori saltano fuori. Mi sbagliavo, evidentemente.

Speriamo che i valori saltino fuori prima o poi, non vorrei che magari aprissimo un ciclo di vittorie nei prossimi anni pur essendo più scarsi di 4/5/6 squadre in Serie A, sarebbe ingiusto, quasi immorale.

Però che si sbrighino a saltare fuori sti valori, perché che siamo scarsi (vorrei capire sulla base di cosa, forse sulla base del fatto che una squadra di ventitreenni non possa per forza di cose avere molti giocatori con un pedigree importante, per ovvi motivi? Beh, bel ragionamento del quarzo  ) è un anno che lo sento ripetere, vorrei cominciare a vederlo anche sul campo.

Anche perché è un bel dilemma, solo in serie A dominano gli scarsi, in Germania è primo il Bayern, in Premier il Liverpool, in Spagna Atletico e Real, solo la Serie A scombussola i valori (ancora devo capire come, raddrizza i piedi storti e va a stortare i piedi dei giocatori più talentuosi di altre squadre? Fa come su PES e quando gioca il Milan abbassa il livello di difficoltà da superstar a dilettante? Devo ancora capire come funziona  ), deve finire sta storia.


----------



## Marcex7 (30 Dicembre 2020)

E invece nelle partite giocate a stomaco vuoto arriviamo terzi
Scherzi a parte,l'anno solare è roba di Galliani& c snc e lo sai meglio di me quanto contano questo genere di classifiche.
Hanno molta più valenza i dati che hai riportato aprendo questa discussione.
Detto ciò,per me la Lazio e l'Atalanta dell'anno scorso non sono inferiori a questo Milan.Poi se i rapporti di forza continueranno ad essere questi buon per noi.Se in un anno abbiamo annullato il gap con le quarte e con tutte le altre c'è solo da fare i coplilmenti alla nostra dirigenza ed esserne felici


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Detto ciò,per me la Lazio e l'Atalanta dell'anno scorso non sono inferiori a questo Milan.



Si, ce la vedo la Lazio fare ciò che ha fatto questo Milan o ciò che ha fatto la Lazio stessa lo scorso anno se avessero avuto fuori Immobile per tre quarti di stagione e fuori per quasi metà partite Acerbi, Milinkovic Savic e Luis Alberto. Perché è questo che stiamo facendo noi, siamo sopra l’Inter pur non avendo mai potuto schierare la formazione titolare al completo (tranne forse a Napoli) e pur avendo subito infortuni “chirurgici” di tutti i nostri migliori giocatori (e solo loro -per questo li ho definiti “chirurgici”-, ovviamente mediocri come il capitone sempre in forma, così adesso ad esempio non potremo neanche provare Kjaer e Kalulu perché la capitana -con la quale abbiamo subito 20 goal nelle 14 partite che ha fatto da titolare, mentre in quelle dove non ha giocato abbiamo subito molto ma molto meno- deve giocare titolare).

Sbaglierò ma la Lazio e l’Atalanta dello scorso anno in una situazione simile, con infortuni e defezioni simili che avessero colpito tutti i migliori che avevano, sarebbero con ogni probabilità state poco sopra la zona retrocessione, a questo punto della stagione.


Poi oh, se tu pensi che la Lazio avrebbe potuto permettersi di perdere i giocatori succitati e fare ciò che ha fatto lo scorso anno abbiamo idee molto diverse.

Io dico che già l’Inter se perdesse in un colpo solo Lukaku, De Vrij, Brozovic e Barella (l’equivalente interista delle nostre defezioni nell’ultimo mese e mezzo) scivolerebbe in zona UEFA con una facilità impressionante, sbaglierò. Ovviamente non avrò mai la possibilità di essere confermato o smentito, visto che quelli scoppiano di salute...


----------



## Coccosheva81 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Dai su siamo onesti, se non succedono cataclismi con questa squadra che abbiamo anche senza nessun innesto lotteremo fino alla fine per lo scudetto, poi magari lo perdiamo ma saremo li fino alle ultimissime giornate.
Basta ammettere, io per primo, che avevamo tutti sottovalutato la nostra rosa e sopravvalutato la rosa degli altri:
Lazio e Atalanta sono già molto distanti e per riprendere 10 punti di distacco dovrebbero infilare una striscia di 7-8 vittorie consecutive e poi mantenere un ritmo elevato fino alla fine, mica è poi cosi facile, anzi soprattutto la Lazio credo che anno scorso abbia avuto uno stato di grazia durato 3 mesi e non ripetibile.
lo stesso Napoli ha già perso un sacco di partite tra cui un paio sanguinose in casa con le piccole che le squadre da scudetto di solito non perdono, idem la Juve che se non avesse Ronaldo e il peso specifico dato dagli ultimi anni di dominio, come rendimento e gioco è da quarto posto se va bene.
Poi si parla tanto di stato di forma, anche le altre hanno il calendario stravolto come noi e chissà come saranno fra un paio di mesi, Anche la Roma si regge su un equilibrio che a me sembra molto più precario rispetto al nostro, con giocatori per loro fondamentali come Mikhitarian e Spinazzola che sono sempre a rischio infortunio, con gentaccia in difesa tipo Ibanez o Cristante riadattato a prima riserva dei centrali, una batteria di terzini destri da circo, Dzeko che è forte ma spesso attraversa momenti anche lunghi in cui non segna manco a porta vuota


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Dai su siamo onesti, se non succedono cataclismi con questa squadra che abbiamo anche senza nessun innesto lotteremo fino alla fine per lo scudetto, poi magari lo perdiamo ma saremo li fino alle ultimissime giornate.
> Basta ammettere, io per primo, che avevamo tutti sottovalutato la nostra rosa e sopravvalutato la rosa degli altri:
> Lazio e Atalanta sono già molto distanti e per riprendere 10 punti di distacco dovrebbero infilare una striscia di 7-8 vittorie consecutive e poi mantenere un ritmo elevato fino alla fine, mica è poi cosi facile, anzi soprattutto la Lazio credo che anno scorso abbia avuto uno stato di grazia durato 3 mesi e non ripetibile.
> lo stesso Napoli ha già perso un sacco di partite tra cui un paio sanguinose in casa con le piccole che le squadre da scudetto di solito non perdono, idem la Juve che se non avesse Ronaldo e il peso specifico dato dagli ultimi anni di dominio, come rendimento e gioco è da quarto posto se va bene.
> Poi si parla tanto di stato di forma, anche le altre hanno il calendario stravolto come noi e chissà come saranno fra un paio di mesi, Anche la Roma si regge su un equilibrio che a me sembra molto più precario rispetto al nostro, con giocatori per loro fondamentali come Mikhitarian e Spinazzola che sono sempre a rischio infortunio, con gentaccia in difesa tipo Ibanez o Cristante riadattato a prima riserva dei centrali, una batteria di terzini destri da circo, Dzeko che è forte ma spesso attraversa momenti anche lunghi in cui non segna manco a porta vuota



Concordo in pieno, possiamo lottare e per me certamente lotteremo fino alla fine, poi come andrà non si sa. Anzi si sa, ovviamente ha già vinto l’Inter, ecco dai, diciamo che possiamo sperare di essere buoni sparring partners fino alla fine.


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi se rimanessimo come siamo ora, senza fare gli innesti che tutti desideriamo (in particolare per quanto riguarda il difensore centrale, possibilmente veloce e fisico, il top sarebbe se potesse anche giocare a destra, e questa è la ragione per la quale puntiamo Milenkovic), quanti punti avremmo in canna, in questa stagione? Io dico che tra i 70 e i 75 li abbiamo già, visto che partiamo con gli effettivi della seconda metà di stagione più un giovane molto talentuoso come Tonali, e le altre non si sono certo rafforzate, per nulla, anzi. Se prendessimo Milenkovic e un esterno destro di buon livello per me saremmo da terzo posto.
> 
> Che ne dite?



3 punti questa domenica, penso a questa partita col Benevento come una finale di Champions.


----------



## Pipita9 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> 3 punti questa domenica, penso a questa partita col Benevento come una finale di Champions.



Dobbiamo giocarle tutte come finali, e poi quello che viene, viene… Sicuramente il quarto posto è raggiungibile, ma io voglio di più!


----------



## Raryof (31 Gennaio 2021)

Sulla carta, col ritorno dei titolari, siamo palesemente da 85+ punti, quota che verrà decisa non da noi ma dalle inseguitrici e da quanto resisteranno/sculeranno, così come quella che deciderà il quarto posto, perché 2 partite perse, massimo, per girone, significa fare un cammino top top.
Dalla nostra secondo me abbiamo il vantaggio di avere le partite con la gobba e la bergamasca solamente alla fine quando probabilmente non conteranno più nulla, lo scudetto se dovremo giocarcelo ce lo giocheremo prima cioè quando ci sarà la possibilità (se ci sarà) di mettere almeno 4-6 punti tra noi e l'Inter prima o appena dopo lo scontro diretto con loro.
Il calendario non è così pessimo ma per alleggerirlo dovremo tenere sempre almeno una partita e mezza tra noi e chi ci sarà dietro e questo se consideriamo i 2 punti attuali non dovrebbe essere un'impresa così impossibile visti gli incroci che ci saranno già nelle prossime 2.
Adesso si comincia a fare sul serio.


----------



## bmb (31 Gennaio 2021)

Attenzione alla partita col Crotone. Molto pericolosa.


----------



## rossonero71 (31 Gennaio 2021)

82/85


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Se mantenessimo la media punti attuale, cioè 2,3 punti a partita (tale è la media di chi fa 46 punti in 20 partite) fino a fine campionato, a fine campionato chiuderemmo a 87 punti.

Se da qui a fine campionato tenessimo una media di 2,2 punti a partita chiuderemmo a 85 punti.

Se da qui a fine campionato tenessimo una media di 2,1 punti a partita chiuderemmo a 83 punti.

Se da qui a fine campionato tenessimo una media di 2 punti a partita chiuderemmo a 82 punti.

Se da qui a fine campionato tenessimo una media di 1,9 punti a partita chiuderemmo a 80 punti.

Se da qui a fine campionato tenessimo una media di 1,8 punti a partita (media punti da Milan Gattusiano) chiuderemmo a 78 punti.

Se da qui a fine campionato tenessimo una media di 1,7 punti a partita (media punti da Milan Montelliano) chiuderemmo a 76/77 punti (che probabilmente saranno già sufficienti per la CL, anche se in tal caso potrebbe essere in pericolo).

Insomma, aldilà di tutte le scaramanzie varie ed eventuali si capisce che per finire molto lontani dai punti scudetto (non sto dicendo “per non vincerlo”, ma “per venire tagliati fuori nettamente e non lottare fino alla fine“) servirebbe un crollo non da poco, per mancare addirittura la CL servirebbe un crollo a livelli del Giannino di Sinisa o di Inzaghi.


----------



## Pungiglione (31 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se mantenessimo la media punti attuale, cioè 2,3 punti a partita (tale è la media di chi fa 46 punti in 20 partite) fino a fine campionato, a fine campionato chiuderemmo a 87 punti.
> 
> Se da qui a fine campionato tenessimo una media di 2,2 punti a partita chiuderemmo a 85 punti.
> 
> ...



Inizia il conto alla rovescia, con 13 vittorie e 2 pareggi si chiude a 87 punti, a quel punto vedremo se gli altri riusciranno a fare meglio.

Siamo il Milan, pur senza sbandierarlo ai quattro venti dobbiamo puntare a fare il massimo così mal che vada saremo sul podio.

Battiamo Crotone e Spezia e mancheranno solo 11 vittorie con due pari


----------



## Raryof (31 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se mantenessimo la media punti attuale, cioè 2,3 punti a partita (tale è la media di chi fa 46 punti in 20 partite) fino a fine campionato, a fine campionato chiuderemmo a 87 punti.
> 
> Se da qui a fine campionato tenessimo una media di 2,2 punti a partita chiuderemmo a 85 punti.
> 
> ...



Il punto è che adesso siamo più profondi come rosa e col ritorno dei titolari è indubbio che la media punti dovrebbe o migliorare di pochissimo o rimanere la stessa.
Conta anche che negli ultimi mesi le partite perderanno di valore per almeno una decina di squadre e questo inciderà molto sulla lotta per le prime posizioni perché affrontare le "amichevoli" degli ultimi mesi davanti a tutti sarebbe già un gran segnale.
Il Milan al top della forma non è quello che ha perso gli ultimi 2 scontri diretti (il derby di coppa giocato con ritmi da coppa Italia non lo conto) ma è un Milan che dobbiamo ancora capire bene, quasi nascosto, defilato, come se il bestione si stesse per svegliare e fosse ancora un po' indolenzito o tormentato dal cattivo sonno degli ultimi tempi e dai tanti infortuni che ha subito.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Febbraio 2021)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Dai su siamo onesti, se non succedono cataclismi con questa squadra che abbiamo anche senza nessun innesto lotteremo fino alla fine per lo scudetto, poi magari lo perdiamo ma saremo li fino alle ultimissime giornate.
> Basta ammettere, io per primo, che avevamo tutti sottovalutato la nostra rosa e sopravvalutato la rosa degli altri:
> Lazio e Atalanta sono già molto distanti e per riprendere 10 punti di distacco dovrebbero infilare una striscia di 7-8 vittorie consecutive e poi mantenere un ritmo elevato fino alla fine, mica è poi cosi facile, anzi soprattutto la Lazio credo che anno scorso abbia avuto uno stato di grazia durato 3 mesi e non ripetibile.
> lo stesso Napoli ha già perso un sacco di partite tra cui un paio sanguinose in casa con le piccole che le squadre da scudetto di solito non perdono, idem la Juve che se non avesse Ronaldo e il peso specifico dato dagli ultimi anni di dominio, come rendimento e gioco è da quarto posto se va bene.
> Poi si parla tanto di stato di forma, anche le altre hanno il calendario stravolto come noi e chissà come saranno fra un paio di mesi, Anche la Roma si regge su un equilibrio che a me sembra molto più precario rispetto al nostro, con giocatori per loro fondamentali come Mikhitarian e Spinazzola che sono sempre a rischio infortunio, con gentaccia in difesa tipo Ibanez o Cristante riadattato a prima riserva dei centrali, una batteria di terzini destri da circo, Dzeko che è forte ma spesso attraversa momenti anche lunghi in cui non segna manco a porta vuota



temo tantissimo l'AIA e l'inter che non ha mai un incovidato


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Febbraio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sulla carta, col ritorno dei titolari, *siamo palesemente da 85+ punti,* quota che verrà decisa non da noi ma dalle inseguitrici e da quanto resisteranno/sculeranno, così come quella che deciderà il quarto posto, perché 2 partite perse, massimo, per girone, significa fare un cammino top top.
> Dalla nostra secondo me abbiamo il vantaggio di avere le partite con la gobba e la bergamasca solamente alla fine quando probabilmente non conteranno più nulla, lo scudetto se dovremo giocarcelo ce lo giocheremo prima cioè quando ci sarà la possibilità (se ci sarà) di mettere almeno 4-6 punti tra noi e l'Inter prima o appena dopo lo scontro diretto con loro.
> Il calendario non è così pessimo ma per alleggerirlo dovremo tenere sempre almeno una partita e mezza tra noi e chi ci sarà dietro e questo se consideriamo i 2 punti attuali non dovrebbe essere un'impresa così impossibile visti gli incroci che ci saranno già nelle prossime 2.
> Adesso si comincia a fare sul serio.



Non credo che nessuno arriverà ad una quota simile, quest'anno chi fa 80 punti vince lo scudetto.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se mantenessimo la media punti attuale, cioè 2,3 punti a partita (tale è la media di chi fa 46 punti in 20 partite) fino a fine campionato, a fine campionato chiuderemmo a 87 punti.
> 
> Se da qui a fine campionato tenessimo una media di 2,2 punti a partita chiuderemmo a 85 punti.
> 
> ...



Secondo me chi fa 80 punti vince lo scudetto.

E chi ne fa 73 arriva quinto.

Stagione particolare e bellissima, la piu bella da tanti anni a questa parte.

Noi penso saremo nel gruppone, ma ci saranno partite che faranno la differenza, soprattutto gli scontri diretti, chi farà piu punti in quelle partite vince lo scudetto.

E in questo senso la scoppola presa con l'Atalanta, poco dopo la sconfitta con la Juve, non mi fa essere ottimista.


----------



## bmb (1 Febbraio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Secondo me chi fa 80 punti vince lo scudetto.
> 
> E chi ne fa 73 arriva quinto.
> 
> ...



Per lo scudetto non ne bastano 80, l'Inter chiuderà vicino ai 90 se non sopra.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Febbraio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Per lo scudetto non ne bastano 80, l'Inter chiuderà vicino ai 90 se non sopra.



90 è impossibile avendo chiuso l'andata a 40, è sostanzialmente impossibile a meno che non le vinca praticamente tutte.

L'inter nella migliore delle ipotesi chiude a 80-82, vedrai. Ma ho molti dubbi perchè sono legati alla forma di uno due giocatori, se si bloccano quelli 80 punti li vedono col binocolo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Febbraio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Per lo scudetto non ne bastano 80, l'Inter chiuderà vicino ai 90 se non sopra.



per chiudere a 90 l'Inter deve fare 46 su 54 punti disponibili nelle ultime 18. Mi sembra molto difficile lasciare per la strada solo 8 punti. Penso che la quota scudetto girerà al massimo intorno agli 85/86 punti.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Febbraio 2021)

Contro le piccole o squadre di media classifica si lasceranno pochissimi punti.
Lo scudetto si decide nel mini torneo tra le sette sorelle .
Milan-juve-inter-napoli-lazio-roma-atalanta

6 partite per 18 punti che faranno la differenza.
L'atalanta è partita malissimo e considerando che doveva inseguire direi che è tagliata fuori.


Le prossime due settimane ci sarà un calendario fitto per juve, inter, napoli e atalanta con scontri diretti interessanti per la concorrenza.
Potremmo uscirne con qualche punticino di vantaggio.

Noi all'andata abbiamo fatto 13 vittorie, 4 pari e 2 sconfitte. 43 punti.
Credo siano replicabili da altre.
I pareggi conteranno quanto una sconfitta o quasi.


----------



## bmb (1 Febbraio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> 90 è impossibile avendo chiuso l'andata a 40, è sostanzialmente impossibile a meno che non le vinca praticamente tutte.
> 
> L'inter nella migliore delle ipotesi chiude a 80-82, vedrai. Ma ho molti dubbi perchè sono legati alla forma di uno due giocatori, se si bloccano quelli 80 punti li vedono col binocolo.





Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> per chiudere a 90 l'Inter deve fare 46 su 54 punti disponibili nelle ultime 18. Mi sembra molto difficile lasciare per la strada solo 8 punti. Penso che la quota scudetto girerà al massimo intorno agli 85/86 punti.



Li fanno li fanno. Sono un'armata. Anzi, non mi stupirei facessero più dei 57 punti a disposizione nel girone di ritorno.


----------



## bmb (1 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Contro le piccole o squadre di media classifica si lasceranno pochissimi punti.
> Lo scudetto si decide nel mini torneo tra le sette sorelle .
> Milan-juve-inter-napoli-lazio-roma-atalanta
> 
> ...



Considera che di quei 4 pareggi, 3 sono arrivati con Genoa, Parma e Verona. Onestamente non credo che nel girone di ritorno lasceremo altri 6 punti contro queste tre corazzate.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Febbraio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Considera che di quei 4 pareggi, 3 sono arrivati con Genoa, Parma e Verona. Onestamente non credo che nel girone di ritorno lasceremo altri 6 punti contro queste tre corazzate.



Qualche pareggio scappa sempre, contro chi non ti saprei dire ma squadre come samp, fiorentina , sassuolo possono creare non pochi problemi.
A me preoccupa più che altro la coppa , senza di quella crederei fortemente allo scudetto.

L'el è troppo logorante.
Serve turn over totale.


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Febbraio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Considera che di quei 4 pareggi, 3 sono arrivati con Genoa, Parma e Verona. Onestamente non credo che nel girone di ritorno lasceremo altri 6 punti contro queste tre corazzate.



solito discorso che lascia il tempo che trova... magari vinciamo con tutte e tre e pareggiamo con spezia, sampdoria e benevento.
Qualche pareggio scappa sempre


----------



## bmb (1 Febbraio 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> solito discorso che lascia il tempo che trova... magari vinciamo con tutte e tre e pareggiamo con spezia, sampdoria e benevento.
> Qualche pareggio scappa sempre



Non voglio dire che faremo 17 vittorie. Ma che se guardi con chi abbiamo pareggiato all'andata e in quali condizioni (come contro la Roma, anche li avremmo meritato di vincere), secondo me 43 punti sono replicabili anche nel girone di ritorno.


----------



## Beppe85 (1 Febbraio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> per chiudere a 90 l'Inter deve fare 46 su 54 punti disponibili nelle ultime 18. Mi sembra molto difficile lasciare per la strada solo 8 punti. Penso che la quota scudetto girerà al massimo intorno agli 85/86 punti.



Questo è un campionato strano dove non si perdono punti con le piccole (o almeno così è stato fino ad ora).
A 90 si potrebbe anche arrivare ma solo noi, i gobbi o i nati dopo.
Lazio e Atalanta sono già troppo indietro mentre la Roma credo scoppierà.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Febbraio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Li fanno li fanno. Sono un'armata. Anzi, non mi stupirei facessero più dei 57 punti a disposizione nel girone di ritorno.



Giusto 
Hanno vinto già lo scudetto, dimenticavo.


----------



## David Drills (1 Febbraio 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Io ti risponderò dopo la terza giornata: se come sempre partiremo male, lasciando punti per strada contro cessi e neopromosse, arriveremo massimo a 65 punti, perchè i giocatori perderanno sicurezza, Pioli sarà messo in discussione, eccetera. Se facciamo bottino pieno, superiamo gli 80 (infortuni permettendo).


A rileggere, sono tra i pochi ad essere stato molto ottimista...finora ho ragione, speriamo bene!


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Febbraio 2021)

Per me, 82.


----------



## Marilson (1 Febbraio 2021)

sinceramente mi preoccupano molto gli scontri diretti. In particolare, con juve, inter e atalanta penso che rimedieremo al massimo 1 o 2 pareggi. Con Napoli, Roma e Lazio non ci vedo messi meglio attualmente. Se il ritorno di Bennacer e Calha non ci riporta dove eravamo prima, siamo gia' al damage control per il quarto posto qui.


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Febbraio 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> sinceramente mi preoccupano molto gli scontri diretti. In particolare, con juve, inter e atalanta penso che rimedieremo al massimo 1 o 2 pareggi. Con Napoli, Roma e Lazio non ci vedo messi meglio attualmente. Se il ritorno di Bennacer e Calha non ci riporta dove eravamo prima, siamo gia' al damage control per il quarto posto qui.



juve e atalanta le abbiamo alla fine ... per me è un vantaggio. Dobbiamo macinare senza pietà con le piccole/medie.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Febbraio 2021)

in questo momento le proiezioni dicono: 

Milan 87,4 punti
Inter 83,6 punti
Juventus 78 punti
Roma 76 punti 
Napoli 74 punti 
Lazio 70,3 punti 
Atalanta 68,3 punti


----------



## Davidoff (1 Febbraio 2021)

Il Milan attuale non è quello di settembre purtroppo, penso che l'aver iniziato la stagione per primi si stia ripercuotendo sulla nostra forma. Molto dipende da Calhanoglu e Bennacer, se tornano al top possiamo farcela, ma il Milan delle ultime uscite non mi sembra una squadra in grado di ammazzare il campionato, a meno di cali dei cugini sarà durissima.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Febbraio 2021)

Saranno fondamentali gli scontri diretti, dobbiamo macinare punti lì. Per me possiamo farne 86-87 in totale, stanno rientrando tutti dall’infermeria.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Febbraio 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Il Milan attuale non è quello di settembre purtroppo, penso che l'aver iniziato la stagione per primi si stia ripercuotendo sulla nostra forma. Molto dipende da Calhanoglu e Bennacer, se tornano al top possiamo farcela, ma il Milan delle ultime uscite non mi sembra una squadra in grado di ammazzare il campionato, a meno di cali dei cugini sarà durissima.



vero. Secondo gli Xg (gol statistici attesi) siamo calati notevolmente, esattamente dalla partita contro il Sassuolo in poi. 

Pre Sassuolo: Xg 2,6 gol a partita a favore, Xga 1,3 gol a partita contro 
Post Sassuolo: Xg 1,7 gol a partita a favore, Xga 1,8 gol a partita contro 

C'è da dire che in quel periodo abbiamo avuto assenze pesantissime come Ibra, Bennacer, kjaer oltre che a turno i vari Saele, Rebic, Hakan ecc..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Febbraio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Secondo me chi fa 80 punti vince lo scudetto.
> 
> E chi ne fa 73 arriva quinto.
> 
> ...



Beh ma parliamoci chiaramente Lineker, se facessimo la miseria di 73 punti dopo un girone d’andata da 43 *meriteremmo* di arrivare quinti.

Perché un girone da 30 punti (su 57 disponibili in un intero girone, quindi poco più della metà) con questa squadra sarebbe assolutamente inaccettabile. Li ha fatti il Verona, 30 punti in 19 partite all’andata, giusto per essere chiari. 30 punti non sarebbero accettabili nemmeno se giocassimo con 5 titolari di media fuori fino a fine stagione come fatto all’andata, figuriamoci se (come sembra) dalla prossima in poi riavremo più o meno tutti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Febbraio 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> juve e atalanta le abbiamo alla fine ... per me è un vantaggio. Dobbiamo macinare senza pietà con le piccole/medie.



Poi con Juve e Atalanta abbiamo perso perché le abbiamo affrontate con formazioni da 50 punti nel primo caso e da 60/65 massimo (intendo facendo finta che quelle fossero le formazioni tipo da schierare per 38 partite, e non formazioni “di emergenza” con mezza squadra titolare fuori) nel secondo caso.

È forse un caso che nel girone d’andata, affrontando Inter, Napoli e Roma coi titolari rimediammo 7 punti (con la Roma non vincemmo solo a causa dell’assenza di Donnarumma e di una papera enorme di Papa Luciani)? Non credo. Così come non è un caso che con la formazione rimaneggiata tra Lazio, Juve e Atalanta siamo riusciti a portare a casa solo 3 punti. 

L’avere gli uomini migliori negli scontri diretti è assolutamente fondamentale.

La grande Atalanta dei dopati ieri, senza tre titolari, ha perso brutalmente in casa con la Lazio, per dire, e Gasperini ha avuto il coraggio di lamentarsi delle assenze quando noi siamo andati in giro per l’80% del girone d’andata in condizioni peggiori di quelle dell’Atalanta ieri.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Beh ma parliamoci chiaramente Lineker, se facessimo la miseria di 73 punti dopo un girone d’andata da 43 *meriteremmo* di arrivare quinti.
> 
> Perché un girone da 30 punti (su 57 disponibili in un intero girone, quindi poco più della metà) con questa squadra sarebbe assolutamente inaccettabile. Li ha fatti il Verona, 30 punti in 19 partite, giusto per essere chiari. 30 punti non sarebbero accettabili nemmeno se giocassimo con 5 titolari di media fuori fino a fine stagione come fatto all’andata, figuriamoci se (come sembra) dalla prossima in poi riavremo più o meno tutti.



Giusto, penso che possiamo puntare agli 80, soprattutto se continuiamo con questa regolarità con le piccole. Ma allo stesso tempo si fa presto a fare un girone da 33-35 punti, leggendo il forum sembra siamo diventati il Bayern tutto di un colpo.

Il problema saranno gli scontri diretti, dove dobbiamo recuperare smalto e alcuni giocatori chiave, e non buttare punti quando le partite diventeranno battaglie.

Nel girone di andata abbiamo buttato si via qualche punto con avversarie abbordabili, ma anche fatto alcuni risultati recuperando nel finale. Insomma, l'equilibrio è piu sottile di quello che sembra.

Sembra che se facciamo un girone da 35 punti sia una stagione da buttare per come si sono messe le cose, realisticamente ci sta invece, purtroppo. Speriamo di no, ma ci sta.

Chiaramente se facciamo un girone da 40 punti lo scudetto non ce lo leva nessuno.


----------



## Raryof (1 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Beh ma parliamoci chiaramente Lineker, se facessimo la miseria di 73 punti dopo un girone d’andata da 43 *meriteremmo* di arrivare quinti.
> 
> Perché un girone da 30 punti (su 57 disponibili in un intero girone, quindi poco più della metà) con questa squadra sarebbe assolutamente inaccettabile.



Sulla carta abbiamo due rose, per 3 mesi abbiamo giocato con il 65-70% dei giocatori di una rosa molto corta, ecco cosa potrà fare la differenza in questi mesi, il fatto che abbiamo almeno 2-3 giocatori pronti a subentrare in ogni posizione del campo e soprattutto la condizione fisica di alcuni che hanno giocato pochissimo prima e potrebbero avere molta più birra per gli ultimi 3 mesi e mezzo di stagione.
Noi ci siamo, eccome, dobbiamo fare lo stesso ragionamento che facevamo a settembre-ottobre, maciniamo punti e cerchiamo di mettere almeno 4 punti tra noi e le altre (seconda) per affrontare gli scontri diretti con la possibilità di poter cannare una partita nata male (cosa che che è già successa sia contro la gobba sia contro l'Atalanta e che non succederà più secondo me, non in quelle condizioni deficitarie), dal momento che vai sotto diventa più dura, anche di testa, perché altri prendono coraggio e tu perdi un po' di morale, ecco, adesso dobbiamo mettere qualcosina da parte per affrontare al meglio e a ranghi completi il duplice scontro diretto con Inter e Roma tra 2 partite.
Trovo che i punti fatti a Sassuolo e contro quella Lazio in quella situazione siano stati qualcosa di unico che ci ha permesso di ammortizzare meglio gli intoppi prevedibili di gennaio , prima del ritorno di alcuni giocatori importanti.
Se le altre vorranno vincere dovranno batterci sul campo e tenere il passo, vediamo le prossime 2 che succede.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Febbraio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Giusto, penso che possiamo puntare agli 80, soprattutto se continuiamo con questa regolarità con le piccole. Ma allo stesso tempo si fa presto a fare un girone da 33-35 punti, leggendo il forum sembra siamo diventati il Bayern tutto di un colpo.
> 
> Il problema saranno gli scontri diretti, dove dobbiamo recuperare smalto e alcuni giocatori chiave, e non buttare punti quando le partite diventeranno battaglie.
> 
> ...



Beh con 35 punti sarebbero 78 punti, e dubito fortemente che non basterebbero per la CL (assolutamente vitale per il nostro futuro). Sotto i 35 punti potrebbero esserci delle criticità, invece, diciamo che per questa squadra li vedo come la soglia minima di decenza (il Milan di Gattuso faceva gironi da 39, 31 e 37 punti per una media di 36 punti a girone, ed era un Milan molto più mediocre di questo) oltre che necessari per assicurarci minimo la CL.

Tuttavia penso che superare gli 80 punti sia fattibile, anche tu hai detto che possiamo puntare agli 80, posto che se continuassimo con la media punti tenuta fino ad ora arriveremo ad 87, e col rientro dei titolari potrebbe anche essere fattibile non calare troppo la media punti, diciamo che almeno 81/82 punti sono sicuramente alla nostra portata, ecco. 

Vorrebbe dire un girone di ritorno da 38/39 punti, ossia 12 vittorie, 2/3 pareggi e 4/5 sconfitte su 19 partite. Assolutamente alla portata per questa squadra, anzi, già questo vorrebbe dire un bel passo indietro rispetto a quanto fatto nell’ultimo anno con due gironi di fila da 41 e 43 punti.



Raryof ha scritto:


> Sulla carta abbiamo due rose, per 3 mesi abbiamo giocato con il 65-70% dei giocatori di una rosa molto corta, ecco cosa potrà fare la differenza in questi mesi, il fatto che abbiamo almeno 2-3 giocatori pronti a subentrare in ogni posizione del campo e soprattutto la condizione fisica di alcuni che hanno giocato pochissimo prima e potrebbero avere molta più birra per gli ultimi 3 mesi e mezzo di stagione.
> Noi ci siamo, eccome, dobbiamo fare lo stesso ragionamento che facevamo a settembre-ottobre, maciniamo punti e cerchiamo di mettere almeno 4 punti tra noi e le altre (seconda) per affrontare gli scontri diretti con la possibilità di poter cannare una partita nata male (cosa che che è già successa sia contro la gobba sia contro l'Atalanta e che non succederà più secondo me, non in quelle condizioni deficitarie), dal momento che vai sotto diventa più dura, anche di testa, perché altri prendono coraggio e tu perdi un po' di morale, ecco, adesso dobbiamo mettere qualcosina da parte per affrontare al meglio e a ranghi completi il duplice scontro diretto con Inter e Roma tra 2 partite.
> Trovo che i punti fatti a Sassuolo e contro quella Lazio in quella situazione siano stati qualcosa di unico che ci ha permesso di ammortizzare meglio gli intoppi prevedibili di gennaio , prima del ritorno di alcuni giocatori importanti.
> Se le altre vorranno vincere dovranno batterci sul campo e tenere il passo, vediamo le prossime 2 che succede.



Si, esatto, il nostro vantaggio ad Ottobre lo costruimmo facendo 13 punti nelle prime 5 partite, cosa che dovremo fare anche stavolta. Crotone e Spezia poi devono essere battute senza se e senza ma.

Comunque hai detto bene, il Milan del girone d’andata è stato in gran parte un Milan al 70% del potenziale (ad essere generosi), causa i tanti infortuni, ora col rientro dei titolari la musica dovrebbe cambiare.

Paradossalmente, è probabile che il meglio non lo abbiamo ancora visto (ripeto, questo dando per scontato di non avere nel girone di ritorno gli stessi problemi con gli indisponibili avuti all’andata).


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Beh con 35 punti sarebbero 78 punti, e dubito fortemente che non basterebbero per la CL (assolutamente vitale per il nostro futuro). Sotto i 35 punti potrebbero esserci delle criticità, invece, diciamo che per questa squadra lì vedo come la soglia minima di decenza (il Milan di Gattuso faceva gironi da 39, 31 e 37 punti per una media di 36 punti a girone, ed era un Milan molto più mediocre di questo) oltre che necessari per assicurarci minimo la CL.
> 
> Tuttavia penso che superare gli 80 punti sia fattibile, anche tu hai detto che possiamo puntare agli 80, posto che se continuassimo con la media punti tenuta fino ad ora arriveremo ad 87, e col rientro dei titolari potrebbe anche essere fattibile non calare troppo la media punti, diciamo che almeno 81/82 punti sono sicuramente alla nostra portata, ecco.
> 
> Vorrebbe dire un girone di ritorno da 38/39 punti, ossia 12 vittorie, 2/3 pareggi e 4/5 sconfitte su 19 partite. Assolutamente alla portata per questa squadra, anzi, già questo vorrebbe dire un bel passo indietro rispetto a quanto fatto nell’ultimo anno con due gironi di fila da 41 e 43 punti.



Giustissima considerazione, in fondo basta macinare con le piccole e non fare disastri negli scontri diretti per arrivare a quota 80, piu o meno. Per superare gli 80 dovremo fare qualche vittoria memorabile, di quelle decisive, negli scontri di vertice. Difficile ma possibile.

Per entrare nelle 4 direi che ci siamo, dai, anche perchè dietro hanno tanta discontinuità, forse solo un ritorno della Lazio potrebbe davvero rimettere in discussione le cose.

Prima scrivevo che 73 punti si rischia il quinto posto ma dipende chiaramente, se Napoli Roma Lazio e Atalanta continuano ad altalenare risultati e prestazioni è difficile che il quarto posto si decida oltre i 70.

Ma questa è una stagione strana perchè nel mini campionato degli scontri diretti non c'è una squadra che li vince con continuità, vedo al contrario molto equilibrio, ancora pare tutto abbastanza aperto.


----------



## Raryof (1 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Beh con 35 punti sarebbero 78 punti, e dubito fortemente che non basterebbero per la CL (assolutamente vitale per il nostro futuro). Sotto i 35 punti potrebbero esserci delle criticità, invece, diciamo che per questa squadra lì vedo come la soglia minima di decenza (il Milan di Gattuso faceva gironi da 39, 31 e 37 punti per una media di 36 punti a girone, ed era un Milan molto più mediocre di questo) oltre che necessari per assicurarci minimo la CL.
> 
> Tuttavia penso che superare gli 80 punti sia fattibile, anche tu hai detto che possiamo puntare agli 80, posto che se continuassimo con la media punti tenuta fino ad ora arriveremo ad 87, e col rientro dei titolari potrebbe anche essere fattibile non calare troppo la media punti, diciamo che almeno 81/82 punti sono sicuramente alla nostra portata, ecco.
> 
> ...



Infatti, mi aspetto un meglio importante che per il campionato significa filotto di vittorie o risultati utili consecutivi, di sicuro non mi aspetto 3 punti tra Parma, Genoa e Verona o 0 sconfitte certe in tutto il girone ma ad essere schietti penso che dovremo evitare di perdere almeno fino ad aprile giocando gli scontri diretti come se fossero delle finali, dei jolly da giocarsi, per mettere giù un mattone bello pesante (avessimo vinto contro Juve e Atalanta, coi titolari magari, sarebbe stato un passone pazzesco in avanti).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Febbraio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Giustissima considerazione, in fondo basta macinare con le piccole e non fare disastri negli scontri diretti per arrivare a quota 80, piu o meno. Per superare gli 80 dovremo fare qualche vittoria memorabile, di quelle decisive, negli scontri di vertice. Difficile ma possibile.
> 
> Per entrare nelle 4 direi che ci siamo, dai, anche perchè dietro hanno tanta discontinuità, forse solo un ritorno della Lazio potrebbe davvero rimettere in discussione le cose.
> 
> ...



Guarda, penso che il quarto posto sarà ben sopra ai 70 punti, non so se si arriverà ai 78 dello scorso anno (record mondiale di tutti i tempi e di ogni campionato per il quarto posto, subito dietro la Premier del 2013/2014) ma secondo me sarà difficile che si arrivi a meno di 74/75 per la quarta piazza.

Per quanto riguarda il mini campionato degli scontri diretti, nel girone d’andata siamo secondi dietro l’Atalanta, per punti ottenuti, quindi speriamo bene. 



Raryof ha scritto:


> Infatti, mi aspetto un meglio importante che per il campionato significa filotto di vittorie o risultati utili consecutivi, di sicuro non mi aspetto 3 punti tra Parma, Genoa e Verona o 0 sconfitte certe in tutto il girone ma ad essere schietti penso che dovremo evitare di perdere almeno fino ad aprile giocando gli scontri diretti come se fossero delle finali, dei jolly da giocarsi, per mettere giù un mattone bello pesante (avessimo vinto contro Juve e Atalanta, coi titolari magari, sarebbe stato un passone pazzesco in avanti).



Coi titolari tra Juve e Atalanta penso che 4 punti avremmo potuto farli, anche 6 in certe circostanze ma 3 o 4 avremmo potuto farli certamente.

Con la Juve purtroppo scendemmo in campo con questa formazione Donnarumma; Dalot (dal 35' st Conti), Kjaer (dal 35' st Maldini), Romagnoli, Hernandez; Calabria (mediano, visto che avevamo tutti ko a centrocampo) (dal 35' st Kalulu), Kessie; Castillejo (dal 41' st Colombo), Calhanoglu, Hauge (dal 22' st Diaz), Leao. Una roba che sulle 38 partite difficilmente supererebbe i 60 punti, e pure con la Dopatalanta avevamo fuori mezza squadra, purtroppo in quelle due partite l’assenza degli uomini più forti l’abbiamo patita molto.


----------



## Raryof (1 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Guarda, penso che il quarto posto sarà ben sopra ai 70 punti, non so se si arriverà ai 78 dello scorso anno (record mondiale di tutti i tempi e di ogni campionato per il quarto posto, subito dietro la Premier del 2013/2014) ma secondo me sarà difficile che si arrivi a meno di 74/75 per la quarta piazza.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il mini campionato degli scontri diretti, nel girone d’andata siamo secondi dietro l’Atalanta, per punti ottenuti, quindi speriamo bene.



Se la quota Champions è 74 punti allora per vincere lo scudetto serviranno almeno 83-84 punti che noi abbiamo in canna, poi badate bene una cosa, la Juve è a 7 punti con una partita in meno, situazione non così ideale come potrebbe sembrare perché è in una fase in cui se perde una partita rischia di affondare, perché inseguire logora sempre e guardate cosa li aspetta di qui al 17 febbraio

Inter-Juventus (CI)
Juventus-Roma
Juventus-Inter (CI)
Napoli-Juventus
Porto-Juventus (CL)

Tutto questo in 2 settimane, logoranti, adesso capite perché uscire dalla coppa Italia è stato importante? perché non potevamo permetterci uno scontro logorante contro la mafia del calcio in un periodo del nostro campionato in cui abbiamo bisogno di recuperare energie e fare la conta per prepararci alle prossime battaglie, ecco, questo è il momento in cui non bisogna fallire con le piccole e bisogna prendere qualcosina a chi insegue, quelle stesse squadre che non potranno sbagliare mezza partita ma come ben sapete ci sono gli scontri diretti ergo tutte non potranno vincere sempre.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (1 Febbraio 2021)

Basta qualche passo falso negli scontri diretti per fare meno di quaranta punti. Un obiettivo alla portata sarebbe farne 80 complessivi. Dovessimo vincere le prossime due e poi pure il derby, l'obiettivo dichiarato diventerebbe lo scudetto a tutti gli effetti.


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Febbraio 2021)

Con la certa squalifica di Ibra sarà tutto da vedere,di sicuro non faremo nessuna vittoria negli scontri diretti fin quando non rientrerà,poi bisogna vedere come reagirà la squadra e se Mandzukic e Rebic troveranno una forma accettabile.


----------



## Djici (1 Febbraio 2021)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Basta qualche passo falso negli scontri diretti per fare meno di quaranta punti. Un obiettivo alla portata sarebbe farne 80 complessivi. Dovessimo vincere le prossime due e poi pure il derby, l'obiettivo dichiarato diventerebbe lo scudetto a tutti gli effetti.



Mi accontento di 2 vittorie + pareggio contro l'Inter.
Li scontri diretti dobbiamo soprattutto non perderli.
Non per il punto che ci prendiamo quanto per i 2 punti che facciamo perdere a l'avversario.


----------



## Raryof (1 Febbraio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Con la certa squalifica di Ibra sarà tutto da vedere,di sicuro non faremo nessuna vittoria negli scontri diretti fin quando non rientrerà,poi bisogna vedere come reagirà la squadra e se Mandzukic e Rebic troveranno una forma accettabile.



Se danno un mese (per dire) a Ibra ne devono dare 2 a Lukaku.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Febbraio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se danno un mese (per dire) a Ibra ne devono dare 2 a Lukaku.



Esatto, non ci sono possibilità che possano squalificare Ibra senza squalificare a lungo anche Lukaku.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Febbraio 2021)

Ciò che sembrava impossibile si sta infine avverando: dalla media di 2,3 punti della prima metà di stagione ora siamo passati, nel nuovo anno, ad una media di 1,7 punti a partita, se consideriamo solo la Serie A, grazie ai 15 punti nelle nove partite disputate in questo 2021.

Dato molto allarmante, perché mantenendo una media simile in campionato faremmo 74 punti a fine stagione, che è tutto da vedere se basterebbero per la CL.

E non è finita qui, perché questo dato è inquinato da alcune vittorie francamente immeritate (Bologna e Benevento) dove abbiamo avuto anche tanto culo, e non tiene conto di quanto fatto anche in EL e Coppa Italia, competizioni con le quali la nostra media punti scende ad un tragico 1,4.

Siccome siamo in caduta libera non è difficile prevedere che questo 1,4 “complessivo” presto possa traslarsi anche in Serie A, anche perché vittorie sporche come a Bologna e Benevento (dove affiorarono le prime crepe) ora non siamo più in grado di ottenerle, e con una media di 1,4 punti a partita da qui a fine stagione chiuderemmo a 70 punti, *fuori dalla Champions senza se e senza ma.*

Mi sembra evidentissimo, aldilà della retorica dei soliti musicisti che suonano sul Titanic che affonda, che si sia in presenza di un crollo verticale, tipico di Pioli, e che serva qualcosa di forte per cambiare l’inerzia.

Pioli non ne è capace. Non voletemene ma difficilmente si arriva a 55 anni senza aver vinto manco un Birra Moretti se si è allenatori capaci, di alto livello, da club con grandi obiettivi. “Ma non ha mai avuto la squadra per vincere”, già, e perché non l’ha mai avuta? Perché il cammino dell’uomo timorato è minacciato in ogni parte dalle iniquità degli esseri egoisti e dalla tirannia degli uomini malvagi? Cit. O forse perché è un mediocre fatto e finito, un traghettatore senza pretese, un buon mestierante da metà classifica?

Ai posteri l’ardua sentenza.

Ma che il dado non sia tratto sulla pelle del Milan, grazie.


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> *Ciò che sembrava impossibile* si sta infine avverando: dalla media di 2,3 punti della prima metà di stagione ora siamo passati, nel nuovo anno, ad una media di 1,7 punti a partita, se consideriamo solo la Serie A, grazie ai 15 punti nelle nove partite disputate in questo 2021.
> 
> Dato molto allarmante, perché mantenendo una media simile in campionato faremmo 74 punti a fine stagione, che è tutto da vedere se basterebbero per la CL.
> 
> ...



Cio'che sembrava impossibile a te e a tanti che vi siete fatti incantare dalle belle prestazioni e dalla classifica,perche' se vai a rivederti i post che ti ho scritto,lo trovi sicuro quello in cui ti ho scritto che la storia e' fatta per essere riscritta(in risposta al fatto che nessun campione d'inverno sia poi rimasto fuori dalla Champions)e che per fine febbraio ci sarebbe stato il gruppone addosso a noi.Va bene essere ottimisti,ma senza perdere mai di vista la reale dimensione delle cose,e tu continui a farlo,dando la colpa a Pioli,che per carita' e' allenatore da fiorentina e io questo l'ho sempre saputo come tutti del resto,ma quello che io non ho mai perso di vista e' che tanti titolari del Milan sono da 4/5 posto e in effetti stanno trascinando la squadra verso la dimensione reale.Metti da parte il sogno di ballare in faccia a gasperini alla 38ma giornata,e' molto piu' probabile il contrario,anche perche' loro avranno solo il campionato e noi ancora la coppa,e non ne abbiamo piu'.Ti consiglio di iniziare ad ingoiare il rospo pian piano,hai 2 mesi di tempo per abituarti all'idea.Ps: non aspettarti alcun esonero,se lo faranno,sara' a danno ormai fatto,cioe' dopo aver fatto 1 punto nelle prossime 3 partite,quanto di piu' realistico ci sia oggi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Febbraio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Cio'che sembrava impossibile a te e a tanti che vi siete fatti incantare dalle belle prestazioni e dalla classifica,perche' se vai a rivederti i post che ti ho scritto,lo trovi sicuro quello in cui ti ho scritto che la storia e' fatta per essere riscritta(in risposta al fatto che nessun campione d'inverno sia poi rimasto fuori dalla Champions)e che per fine febbraio ci sarebbe stato il gruppone addosso a noi.Va bene essere ottimisti,ma senza perdere mai di vista la reale dimensione delle cose,e tu continui a farlo,dando la colpa a Pioli,che per carita' e' allenatore da fiorentina e io questo l'ho sempre saputo come tutti del resto,ma quello che io non ho mai perso di vista e' che tanti titolari del Milan sono da 4/5 posto e in effetti stanno trascinando la squadra verso la dimensione reale.Metti da parte il sogno di ballare in faccia a gasperini alla 38ma giornata,e' molto piu' probabile il contrario,anche perche' loro avranno solo il campionato e noi ancora la coppa,e non ne abbiamo piu'.Ti consiglio di iniziare ad ingoiare il rospo pian piano,hai 2 mesi di tempo per abituarti all'idea.Ps: non aspettarti alcun esonero,se lo faranno,sara' a danno ormai fatto,cioe' dopo aver fatto 1 punto nelle prossime 3 partite,quanto di piu' realistico ci sia oggi.



La Lazio l’anno scorso ha fatto un girone d’andata come il nostro quest’anno 43 punti, poi al ritorno è crollata ma comunque i suoi 35 punti li ha fatti.

Se sei onesto intellettualmente, e lo sei e te lo riconosco, non puoi certo venirmi a dire che questo Milan come rosa sia inferiore alla Lazio dei 78 punti dello scorso anno, eh. 

Comunque in caso di sconfitta umiliante a Roma per me ci sarebbero buone probabilità che salti. In caso di 1 punto tra Roma e Udinese poi sarebbe quasi sicuro.

E se arrivasse Luciano, con ancora 13 partite da giocare a quel punto (dopo Roma e Udinese), potremmo andare eccome in CL (non ha mai mancato il piazzamento, a parte una volta negli ultimi 20 anni).


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La Lazio l’anno scorso ha fatto un girone d’andata come il nostro quest’anno 43 punti, poi al ritorno è crollata ma comunque i suoi 35 punti li ha fatti.
> 
> Se sei onesto intellettualmente, e lo sei e te lo riconosco, non puoi certo venirmi a dire che questo Milan come rosa sia inferiore alla Lazio dei 78 punti dello scorso anno, eh.
> 
> ...



Ma lo sappiamo bene che la Lazio dell'anno scorso non ci era superiore come rosa,però come appunto ti dicevo,ogni anno scrive una storia per se.Il calcio é pieno di squadre che hanno overperformato vincendo qualcosa e di squadroni che invece non hanno vinto o hanno vinto poco in proporzione alla loro forza,vedi il Milan del biennio 2003-04 e 2004-05.La Lazio ha overperformato e ha retto,ma non é scritto da nessuna parte che siccome siamo forti quanto loro o di più allora debba accadere anche a noi,inoltre la Lazio l'anno scorso aveva scavato il solco anche per demeriti di altri e ha potuto gestire,noi anche nel periodo migliore vincevamo le partite e guardando indietro avevamo sempre le altre attaccate ai maroni,per questo predicavo prudenza,e purtroppo ho avuto ragione.Spera per il meglio,ma preparati al peggio,disse qualcuno,e la caduta farà meno male aggiungo io.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Febbraio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ma lo sappiamo bene che la Lazio dell'anno scorso non ci era superiore come rosa,però come appunto ti dicevo,ogni anno scrive una storia per se.Il calcio é pieno di squadre che hanno overperformato vincendo qualcosa e di squadroni che invece non hanno vinto o hanno vinto poco in proporzione alla loro forza,vedi il Milan del biennio 2003-04 e 2004-05.La Lazio ha overperformato e ha retto,ma non é scritto da nessuna parte che siccome siamo forti quanto loro o di più allora debba accadere anche a noi,inoltre la Lazio l'anno scorso aveva scavato il solco anche per demeriti di altri e ha potuto gestire,noi anche nel periodo migliore vincevamo le partite e guardando indietro avevamo sempre le altre attaccate ai maroni,per questo predicavo prudenza,e purtroppo ho avuto ragione.Spera per il meglio,ma preparati al peggio,disse qualcuno,e la caduta farà meno male aggiungo io.



Non raggiungere il quarto posto ci romperebbe le ossa per l’oggi e per il futuro, rallentando ancora di n anni la nostra crescita. Per quanto possa prepararmi una roba del genere farebbe sempre male.

Comunque o Pioli raddrizza (cosa che non ha mai fatto quando è crollato -ed è crollato ovunque) oppure servono o Luciano o Max, non tentare il tutto per tutto per salvare la stagione a fine Febbraio/inizio Marzo coi giochi ancora ampiamente aperti sarebbe criminale, visto che c’è in ballo il nostro futuro.

Questo è come un esame che deciderà se andrai a fare il broker a Manhattan o il cassiere al Lidl, perché questo è il punto, questa è l’importanza della CL per il Milan e il suo futuro, non è un’iperbole. Bisogna fare di tutto per superarlo, non agire come se “se ci arriviamo ok altrimenti amen”.

L’Inda prese Spalletti proprio PER tornare in CL, per quale maledetto motivo il Milan nella medesima condizione indaista di quei tempi pare possa avere o stagisti allo sbaraglio (Clarenzio, Superpippo, Brocchi, Rino) o mediocri mestieranti (Sinisa, Montella, Giampaolo, Pioli) manco fossimo una neopromossa o una squadra che punta ai 50 punti? Perché si, la dimensione di quegli allenatori è quella.


----------



## JoKeR (26 Febbraio 2021)

Purtroppo la cosa più probabile è che faremo un girone da 25 punti circa, come l'andata dell'anno scorso.

La flessione è netta, capitò ad un Milan stellare nel 2002-2003, figuratevi a questo...

Che dire? Speriamo di sbagliarci ed arrivare quarti, ma oggi, 26 febbraio, è utopistico pensarlo dopo avere visto che abbiamo solo 4 giocatori su cui puntare ora (Tomori, che manco gioca... Kessie, Theo e Ibra).


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ciò che sembrava impossibile si sta infine avverando: dalla media di 2,3 punti della prima metà di stagione ora siamo passati, nel nuovo anno, ad una media di 1,7 punti a partita, se consideriamo solo la Serie A, grazie ai 15 punti nelle nove partite disputate in questo 2021.
> 
> Dato molto allarmante, perché mantenendo una media simile in campionato faremmo 74 punti a fine stagione, che è tutto da vedere se basterebbero per la CL.
> 
> ...



Adrebbero prese alcune soluzioni drastiche per invertire la rotta:
Tomori titolare alò posto di Romagna mia
Mai in campo (salvo a gara in cassaforte) il duo Kessie-Meite, uno tra Tonali e Benna deve giocare
Leao deve partire titolare più spesso

Serve che la dirigenza si faccia sentire col mister...

PS: se andiamo in CL Pioli non va bene


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Purtroppo la cosa più probabile è che faremo un girone da 25 punti circa, come l'andata dell'anno scorso.
> 
> La flessione è netta, capitò ad un Milan stellare nel 2002-2003, figuratevi a questo...
> 
> Che dire? Speriamo di sbagliarci ed arrivare quarti, ma oggi, 26 febbraio, è utopistico pensarlo dopo avere visto che abbiamo solo 4 giocatori su cui puntare ora (Tomori, che manco gioca... Kessie, Theo e Ibra).



25 punti con Ibra, Theo ecc sarebbe da andarsi a nascondere letteralmente.

Comunque non lo reputo così improbabile se teniamo Pioli. Arrivasse un allenatore capace di gestire queste situazioni invece non faremmo certo un girone come quello da te detto.

Max o Luciano.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Adrebbero prese alcune soluzioni drastiche per invertire la rotta:
> Tomori titolare alò posto di Romagna mia
> Mai in campo (salvo a gara in cassaforte) il duo Kessie-Meite, uno tra Tonali e Benna deve giocare
> Leao deve partire titolare più spesso
> ...



La dirigenza dovrà farsi sentire dal Mister per comunicare l’esonero se, come prevedibile, usciremo con meno di 4 punti tra Roma e Udinese.


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non raggiungere il quarto posto ci romperebbe le ossa per l’oggi e per il futuro, rallentando ancora di n anni la nostra crescita. Per quanto possa prepararmi una roba del genere farebbe sempre male.
> 
> Comunque o Pioli raddrizza (cosa che non ha mai fatto quando è crollato -ed è crollato ovunque) oppure servono o Luciano o Max, non tentare il tutto per tutto per salvare la stagione a fine Febbraio/inizio Marzo coi giochi ancora ampiamente aperti sarebbe criminale, visto che c’è in ballo il nostro futuro.
> 
> ...



Conosciamo tutti le conseguenze del rimanere fuori dalla Champions anche stavolta,pensa che io ieri avevo del tempo libero e sai cosa ho fatto?Ho preso un foglio e ho scritto il calendario delle 6 contendenti(includendo anche Inter e juve ma potevo farne a meno)e i probabili punti,a fine operazione mi è salito il nervoso e quasi mangiavo il foglio,perché la conclusione è stata che senza 7 punti nelle prossime 3 non ce la faremo,a meno di fare imprese andando a vincere in casa di Lazio,juve e atalanta,pensi sìa possibile?Per me queste 3 vittorie esterne hanno non più del 3% di possibilità.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Febbraio 2021)

Non mi preoccupa tanto il calo che stiamo avendo quanto la gestione tecnica.
Dal mercato è arrivato un signor difensore che migliora la difesa e quindi l'11.
Perchè non gioca???

Bisogna poi pensare a una soluzione tecnico-tattica per migliorare il palleggio dal basso.
Io abbasserei e schiaccerei tonali a ridosso dei centrali e abbasserei di qualche metro calha.
Una sorta di 4-1-2-2-1 che senza palla diventa un 4-5-1.
Facciamo troppa fatica a palleggiare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Febbraio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Cio'che sembrava impossibile a te e a tanti che vi siete fatti incantare dalle belle prestazioni e dalla classifica,perche' se vai a rivederti i post che ti ho scritto,lo trovi sicuro quello in cui ti ho scritto che la storia e' fatta per essere riscritta(in risposta al fatto che nessun campione d'inverno sia poi rimasto fuori dalla Champions)e che per fine febbraio ci sarebbe stato il gruppone addosso a noi.Va bene essere ottimisti,ma senza perdere mai di vista la reale dimensione delle cose,e tu continui a farlo,dando la colpa a Pioli,che per carita' e' allenatore da fiorentina e io questo l'ho sempre saputo come tutti del resto,ma quello che io non ho mai perso di vista e' che tanti titolari del Milan sono da 4/5 posto e in effetti stanno trascinando la squadra verso la dimensione reale.Metti da parte il sogno di ballare in faccia a gasperini alla 38ma giornata,e' molto piu' probabile il contrario,anche perche' loro avranno solo il campionato e noi ancora la coppa,e non ne abbiamo piu'.Ti consiglio di iniziare ad ingoiare il rospo pian piano,hai 2 mesi di tempo per abituarti all'idea.Ps: non aspettarti alcun esonero,se lo faranno,sara' a danno ormai fatto,cioe' dopo aver fatto 1 punto nelle prossime 3 partite,quanto di piu' realistico ci sia oggi.



è così.
a parte il punto in 3 partite, quello sinceramente non lo so. coi titolari + tomori ne faremmo di più.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Febbraio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Conosciamo tutti le conseguenze del rimanere fuori dalla Champions anche stavolta,pensa che io ieri avevo del tempo libero e sai cosa ho fatto?Ho preso un foglio e ho scritto il calendario delle 6 contendenti(includendo anche Inter e juve ma potevo farne a meno)e i probabili punti,a fine operazione mi è salito il nervoso e quasi mangiavo il foglio,perché la conclusione è stata che senza 7 punti nelle prossime 3 non ce la faremo,a meno di fare imprese andando a vincere in casa di Lazio,juve e atalanta,pensi sìa possibile?Per me queste 3 vittorie esterne hanno non più del 3% di possibilità.



La situazione è ancora recuperabile prendendo uno in panchina che sappia fare il suo lavoro, mettere in campo gli uomini giusti e gestire queste situazioni.

Se affonderemo col mediocre Pioli ce lo saremo andati a cercare.


----------



## Lambro (26 Febbraio 2021)

Più che punti in canna le canne dovremo iniziare a farcele noi per sopportare la visione di questa squadra.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Febbraio 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Più che punti in canna le canne dovremo iniziare a farcele noi per sopportare la visione di questa squadra.



Ci vuole qualcosa di più radicale della paglia, tipo il Crystal Meth.


----------



## Lambro (26 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ci vuole qualcosa di più radicale della paglia, tipo il Crystal Meth.



Chiama Heisenberg


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Febbraio 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Chiama Heisenberg



Ehm... è il mio fornitore...


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Beh ma parliamoci chiaramente Lineker, se facessimo la miseria di 73 punti dopo un girone d’andata da 43 *meriteremmo* di arrivare quinti.
> 
> Perché un girone da 30 punti (su 57 disponibili in un intero girone, quindi poco più della metà) con questa squadra sarebbe assolutamente inaccettabile. Li ha fatti il Verona, 30 punti in 19 partite all’andata, giusto per essere chiari. 30 punti non sarebbero accettabili nemmeno se giocassimo con 5 titolari di media fuori fino a fine stagione come fatto all’andata, figuriamoci se (come sembra) dalla prossima in poi riavremo più o meno tutti.



Si ritorna alla discussione di qualche settimana fa. Come vedi la flessione che stiamo vivendo lo avevamo previsto, pure se speravamo di non doverlo fare (almeno io).

Adesso ci mancano circa 7 vittorie su tredici partite (avendo 49 punti) per arrivare a giocarci punto punto la qualificazione CL, piu o meno. A quel punto, le rimanenti sarebbero decisive e la differenza tra un pareggio e una sconfitta fatale.

Vale per noi come per le concorrenti, che anzi avendo qualche punto in meno devono vincere qualche partita in piu, banalmente.

Da qui alla fine dobbiamo affrontare tra le altre:
Udinese
Fiorentina
Sampdoria
Parma
Genoa
Benevento
Torino
Cagliari

La possibilità di superare i 70 e arrivare anche intorno ai 75 punti l'abbiamo (cosa che mi farebbe considerare la stagione nel complesso ottima per le nostre potenzialità), a patto che torniamo a macinare punti con le piccole almeno.

Il rallentamento dell'Atalanta e il crollo del Napoli ci hanno aiutato parecchio.

Le quinti di oggi, Lazio e Atalanta, devono vincere la bellezza di 9 partite su 13 per superare i 70 punti. Insomma i margini per chiudere bene la stagione li abbiamo tutti. Dipende da noi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Febbraio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si ritorna alla discussione di qualche settimana fa.
> 
> Adesso ci mancano circa 7 vittorie per arrivare a giocarci punto punto la qualificazione CL, piu o meno. A quel punto, le altre sarebbero decisive e la differenza tra un pareggio e una sconfitta fatale.
> 
> ...



Ti sembra che siamo in grado di tornare a macinare punti con le piccole, adesso? E se la risposta è no che famo?


----------



## Lambro (26 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ehm... è il mio fornitore...



Adesso mi spiego tante cose


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Febbraio 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Adesso mi spiego tante cose



Non andare oltre, non vuoi ritrovarti davanti il faccione di Mike Ehrmantraut mentre biascica rumorosamente le tue provviste nell’oscurità attendendo il tuo rientro a casa stanotte. 

Non è un tipo molto socievole.


----------



## Lambro (26 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non andare oltre, non vuoi ritrovarti davanti il faccione di Mike Ehrmantraut mentre biascica rumorosamente le tue provviste nell’oscurità attendendo il tuo rientro a casa stanotte.
> 
> Non è un tipo molto socievole.



Grande BB, best series che io abbia mai visto.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ti sembra che siamo in grado di tornare a macinare punti con le piccole, adesso? E se la risposta è no che famo?



Suicidio di massa in Piazza Duomo?

Se giochiamo come con lo Spezia è un casino, altrimenti i margini per chiudere bene la stagione ci sono ancora.

Comunque non dipende solo da noi ma anche dai punti che faranno Atalanta e Lazio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Febbraio 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Grande BB, best series che io abbia mai visto.



Sons of anarchy è hors categorie per me.



Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Suicidio di massa in Piazza Duomo?
> 
> Se giochiamo come con lo Spezia è un casino, altrimenti i margini per chiudere bene la stagione ci sono ancora.
> 
> Comunque non dipende solo da noi ma anche dai punti che faranno Atalanta e Lazio.



Dipende da noi, Atalanta e Lazio sono a -6, non è un distacco abissale ma nemmeno così leggero. Il punto è se con Pioli potremo tenerle a distanza.

Con un allenatore più vincente sia per background che per mentalità non ho dubbi che ce la faremmo.


----------



## sunburn (26 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ti sembra che siamo in grado di tornare a macinare punti con le piccole, adesso? E se la risposta è no che famo?


Mi sembra che i nostri abbiano mollato come se avessimo vinto cinque Champion’s in due mesi. Come dicevo qualche giorno fa, se non si danno una svegliata, rischiamo di fare massimo una ventina di punti.
Anche Ibra mi sembra completamente fuori fase. Emblematico che ieri sera a 30 secondi dalla fine abbia crossato invece che tenere palla e ha dato alla Stella Rossa l’ultima occasione.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sons of anarchy è hors categorie per me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anche da loro. Per superare quota 70 punti dovranno vincere 9 partite su 13, entrambe devono incontrare sia noi che la Roma.

Insomma dopo le difficoltà recenti dell'Atalanta resto ancora dell'idea che la quota CL sia alta quest'anno, ma non piu altissima come credevo fino a qualche partita fa. Non è aritmeticamente semplice per nulla che due di queste tre arrivino sopra i 70, anzi.

Se noi facciamo 7 vittorie direi che siamo in CL, piu o meno, ma ne potrebbero pure bastare 6 se non perdiamo tutti gli e tre gli scontri diretti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Febbraio 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che i nostri abbiano mollato come se avessimo vinto cinque Champion’s in due mesi. Come dicevo qualche giorno fa, se non si danno una svegliata, rischiamo di fare massimo una ventina di punti.
> Anche Ibra mi sembra completamente fuori fase. Emblematico che ieri sera a 30 secondi dalla fine abbia crossato invece che tenere palla e ha dato alla Stella Rossa l’ultima occasione.



Esatto, è precisamente così.

Invoco un cambio di allenatore anche per questo, un Allegri o uno Spalletti ridarebbero la carica e la concentrazione che serve a questo gruppo allo sbando quasi totale.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Febbraio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Anche da loro. Per superare quota 70 punti dovranno vincere 9 partite su 13, entrambe devono incontrare sia noi che la Roma.
> 
> Insomma dopo le difficoltà recenti dell'Atalanta resto ancora dell'idea che la quota CL sia alta quest'anno, ma non piu altissima come credevo fino a qualche partita fa. Non è aritmeticamente semplice per nulla che due di queste tre arrivino sopra i 70, anzi.
> 
> Se noi facciamo 7 vittorie direi che siamo in CL, piu o meno, ma ne potrebbero pure bastare 6 se non perdiamo tutti gli e tre gli scontri diretti.



Speriamo bene Lineker. Speriamo bene.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non raggiungere il quarto posto ci romperebbe le ossa per l’oggi e per il futuro, rallentando ancora di n anni la nostra crescita. Per quanto possa prepararmi una roba del genere farebbe sempre male.
> 
> Comunque o Pioli raddrizza (cosa che non ha mai fatto quando è crollato -ed è crollato ovunque) oppure servono o Luciano o Max, non tentare il tutto per tutto per salvare la stagione a fine Febbraio/inizio Marzo coi giochi ancora ampiamente aperti sarebbe criminale, visto che c’è in ballo il nostro futuro.
> 
> ...



Qui non si tratta di "agganciarsi al treno", cosa che sarebbe utile ma non è il centro del progetto.

Qui bisogna far crescere una squadra basata sui giovani che deve imparare ad affrontare e superare le difficoltà.

A parte l'odio personale per Spalletti, non penso che Spalletti (che litigherebbe al minuto 1 con Ibra come ha sempre fatto con le star delle sue squadre) o Allegri siano l'ideale per puntare ad un progetto che si basi sullo sviluppo progressivo dei giovani, che debba trovare spazio all'interno delle partite per dare minutaggio ad Hauge e a Tonali.

Il nostro è un percorso, che è stato finora percorso a velocità più sostenuta del previsto, ma che va percorso tutto affrontando le varie difficoltà.

Tecnici come Spalletti o Allegri adesso centrano poco. Al limite un Sarri. Ma trovar eil percorso di uscita fa parte del processo. Dobbiamo venirne a capo da soli. Con i tifosi a sostegno della squadra fino alla fine, vada come vada.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Febbraio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Qui non si tratta di "agganciarsi al treno", cosa che sarebbe utile ma non è il centro del progetto.
> 
> Qui bisogna far crescere una squadra basata sui giovani che deve imparare ad affrontare e superare le difficoltà.
> 
> ...



Maldini stesso ha detto che centrare la CL cambierebbe molte cose già il prossimo anno, lo ha detto a Settembre. Tu affermi che “non il centro del progetto”? Ma ti rendi conto che non andarci ritarderebbe di altri N anni la nostra crescita, vero? Tornarci è infinitamente più importante che “trovare minuti per Hauge e Tonali”, anche perché mandandola gli Hauge e i Tonali saranno il nostro orizzonte per i prossimi n anni!

Per questo dico che va centrato ad ogni costo. Poi per quanto riguarda i discorsi sugli allenatori, Allegri nella nostra situazione lo vedrei anche più adatto di Spalletti. 

Sarri ne dubito, lui è uno che deve avere la squadra in mano da inizio stagione.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Maldini stesso ha detto che centrare la CL cambierebbe molte cose già il prossimo anno, lo ha detto a Settembre. Tu affermi che “non il centro del progetto”? Ma ti rendi conto che non andarci ritarderebbe di altri N anni la nostra crescita, vero? Tornarci è infinitamente più importante che “trovare minuti per Hauge e Tonali”, anche perché mandandola gli Hauge e i Tonali saranno il nostro orizzonte per i prossimi n anni!
> 
> Per questo dico che va centrato ad ogni costo. Poi per quanto riguarda i discorsi sugli allenatori, Allegri nella nostra situazione lo vedrei anche più adatto di Spalletti.
> 
> Sarri ne dubito, lui è uno che deve avere la squadra in mano da inizio stagione.



Maldini ha detto appunto che accellererebbe, ma il progetto resta quello, se devo buttare a mare il lavoro fatto per agganciare un anno prima la champions non è accellerare, è buttare la macchina giù dalla scarpata per tagliare i tornanti.

Niente panico. Le difficoltà si sapeva ci sarebbero state e il solo trovarsi secondi a Marzo ha dell'incredibile pensando a tutti i pronostici.

Saper resistere ai periodi no e ritrovare la strada confrontandosi e superandolo fa parte del necessario percorso di crescita, se non sei in grado di superarlo, vuol dire che non sei pronto per il livello successivo.

Ripeto, uniti, compatti, superare la marea e puntare all'obbiettivo, senza panico.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2021)

Se continua così, direi di cambiare il titolo del thread in "Quanti rigori abbiamo potenzialmente in canna adesso".


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Febbraio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Maldini ha detto appunto che accellererebbe, ma il progetto resta quello, se devo buttare a mare il lavoro fatto per agganciare un anno prima la champions non è accellerare, è buttare la macchina giù dalla scarpata per tagliare i tornanti.
> 
> Niente panico. Le difficoltà si sapeva ci sarebbero state e il solo trovarsi secondi a Marzo ha dell'incredibile pensando a tutti i pronostici.
> 
> ...




Nessun panico zio, ma metti che andasse male e arrivassimo sesti, non rinnovi a Gigio e Chalanoglu, idem Ibra, arriva Rangnick coi suoi carneadi presi nel buco del culo del mondo a 300.000 euro l’uno... saremmo nella melma fino al collo e indietro di 3 anni in un battito di ciglia. È un dato di fatto.

Non è panico.


----------



## Davidoff (26 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Maldini stesso ha detto che centrare la CL cambierebbe molte cose già il prossimo anno, lo ha detto a Settembre. Tu affermi che “non il centro del progetto”? Ma ti rendi conto che non andarci ritarderebbe di altri N anni la nostra crescita, vero? Tornarci è infinitamente più importante che “trovare minuti per Hauge e Tonali”, anche perché mandandola gli Hauge e i Tonali saranno il nostro orizzonte per i prossimi n anni!
> 
> Per questo dico che va centrato ad ogni costo. Poi per quanto riguarda i discorsi sugli allenatori, Allegri nella nostra situazione lo vedrei anche più adatto di Spalletti.
> 
> Sarri ne dubito, lui è uno che deve avere la squadra in mano da inizio stagione.



Allegri tutta la vita, ci farebbe fare un calcio orribile ma macinerebbe punti, quello che ci serve ora. Pioli mi sembra in caduta libera e dubito che riuscirà a rimetterci in carreggiata. 

Riguardo ai punti, se giochiamo come ieri sera dubito che saremmo capaci di battere le prime 10 in classifica. Tomori deve essere titolare e bisogna abbandonare sto ca*zo di 4-2-3-1, non è possibile essere comunque sterili in attacco e lasciare sempre praterie dietro.


----------



## uolfetto (26 Febbraio 2021)

Tutta questa necessità di qualificarsi per la champions league e poi la gente non riesce nemmeno a godersi il piacere di un ottavo di finale contro il Manchester United.


----------



## danjr (26 Febbraio 2021)

Massimo altri 20 punti


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Febbraio 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Massimo altri 20 punti



Addirittura massimo? Caspita.

Se non ci riprendiamo un minimo però potrebbe essere possibile. Spero che non resteremo su questi binari fino a fine stagione.


----------



## Milanoide (26 Febbraio 2021)

Sento puzza di tabelle di Ruiu.
Sfiga cosmica.
Vivere alla giornata


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Febbraio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Maldini ha detto appunto che accellererebbe, ma il progetto resta quello, *se devo buttare a mare il lavoro fatto per agganciare un anno prima la champions non è accellerare, è buttare la macchina giù dalla scarpata per tagliare i tornanti.*
> 
> Niente panico. Le difficoltà si sapeva ci sarebbero state e il solo trovarsi secondi a Marzo ha dell'incredibile pensando a tutti i pronostici.
> 
> ...



quel che è stato fatto nel mercato di gennaio.

concordo


----------



## Gamma (26 Febbraio 2021)

Io penso che fosse prevedibile un calo di questa entità, fisiologico, ma allo stesso tempo penso che ritroveremo un certo smalto nel proseguo del campionato(fuori dall'EL o meno) che ci permetterà di agguantare l'obiettivo CL con qualche giornata d'anticipo. Non sono superstizioso e non ho paura a dire questo, ma le sfighe che abbiamo avuto noi(e il calo) è una questione che riguarderà tutti presto o tardi, l'importante è tenere duro e pensare a noi, senza farci condizionare da una classifica che potrebbe diventare più brutta nell'immediato(in caso di sconfitta con la Roma ecc.), perché come capita che inciampiamo noi inciampano anche gli altri.

Teniamo duro e andiamo a prenderci questa CL che è il nostro vero obiettivo.


----------

